# What color are your toenails??



## monablu

I just got mine painted black and am laughing thinking that I better not wear any orange because then I will look like a jack-o-lantern!


----------



## pursegalsf

Bright red! I  it


----------



## ilzabet

shimmery coral.  it's only been two days but i'm already sick of it.  i thought it would be fun and summery but it doesn't suit my super pale skin.  time for a pedi!


----------



## mocean

tutti frutti tonga by OPI... my fave! its like a cross btwn a pearl and a seashell


----------



## joanna

Hee Hee..

I just wiped off my coral polish so my toe nails can breathe!
Currently they are natural pink!!


----------



## helenNZ

at the moment my toes are NAKED!!! its winter over here so its time to put those jandals away and let my toe nails breathe for a few months... generally they'd be painted... Strawberry Electric - revlon range!


----------



## Pursegrrl

bright magenta...something OPI, can't remember.  got a mani and pedi for my b-day


----------



## pursemember

french pedicure as always *i am such a bore when it comes to that* its always either french or matador red from chanel


----------



## hfxshopgirl

dark purply clour, almost black.  love it!!!


----------



## Tammy518

I usually prefer reds for my toes, but right now I've got a French pedi.


----------



## Sunshine

I was just thinking about this topic as Im off to my mani pedi at lunch time....right now they are red....I think I will go back to my strawberry margarita...OPI..clear on hands.


----------



## katommy

OPI Couture - It's sort of a coral color with diamond sparkles


----------



## Beach Bum

red ..on toes!


----------



## LOOKINGOOD35

Beautiful medium shade of Pink

MY HUSBAND LIKES !


----------



## LVmom

katommy said:
			
		

> OPI Couture - It's sort of a coral color with diamond sparkles


 

I was just at the supply house and saw the new diamond dust line-I bought an orange and I think Couture? I couldn't decide,they were all so cute! Too bad they were sold out of Ruby-that was the best diamond color.


Currently I have a french pedicure and I am painting my fingernails with the new OPI diamond dust orange color.


----------



## janice

black


----------



## jillybean307

A shimmery raisin color.


----------



## Deborahsue

OPI Yucatan if you Want -- a medium dark rosy color.  But it's time for a change!


----------



## Pursefanatic85

Magenta Minx...freshly painted!


----------



## *Jem*

OPI lincoln park after dark


----------



## tw1n8ngel

French pedicure


----------



## B. Jara

Marooned On The Subway by Opi.


----------



## carrie13

mine are french pedicure


----------



## anotheremptysky

Summer Sunset by Maybelline ... it's a metallic berry color!


----------



## Becca4277

Clear polish; nice refreshing change for me as I usually have them painted red.


----------



## ETenebris

OPI "Red-Y to Help" which is a combo of OPI's most popular reds with a hint of gold (fundraiser color for Red Cross, too)...it is fabulous and is still looking great after two weeks!


----------



## TheImportersWife

Chanel _Sensuelle_ for the past week, but that's short-term b/c I'm going for a pedi this evening


----------



## hfxshopgirl

*Jem* said:
			
		

> OPI lincoln park after dark


 
that's what's on mine too! love it!


----------



## BagLuver

French pedicure


----------



## jstreete

ruby red.


----------



## nikki213

I always have a french pedicure. I do color on my fingernails but for some reason I will only do french on my toes.


----------



## Pink*Petunia

OPI Kennebunk-port (a classic red).


----------



## sparkle67

a hot pink color from Elizabeth Arden


----------



## TheImportersWife

OPI -_*La Paz-itively Hot*  _


----------



## aecsula

french for now...but i think next week ill do royal blush by OPI


----------



## print*model

Too funny, Monablu!  I've had mine painted black before.  LOVE IT!  There's a wonderful thread here somewhere about black nail polish.  I recently purchased Nightfall by MAC and had my nail guy paint my fingernails.  LOVE IT!  It's a beautiful shimmery grey/black.

Anyway, for the past two years, I've been getting a pale pink pedi.  I've been known to get purple, green and blue.  I have a very wild streak that I'm very proud of!


----------



## elongreach

I always get french, but for my bday next week I think I'm going to go for a bright color.


----------



## acutemark

I always do light on my nails because I have wraps. So i usually just get white, pink, or french.  But on my toes I go wild!  Lately I have black with sparkles.


----------



## dk2504

french....but i need a pedicure soon LOL


----------



## shopalot

french pedicure, but I think that it's time for a change soon!


----------



## AmyS

They are the exact color of this font. ^_^


----------



## JadoreVuitton

Had my pedi a couple of days ago. They're painted in OPI Dutch Tulips. I've never had this color before, but it is a new favorite.


----------



## slowlyfading

mine are red! I can't afford pedicures atm, so I just do it myself


----------



## harlem_cutie

french pink, changing it to wine later today


----------



## chloehandbags

Jungle Red (by Estee Lauder)!


----------



## nativenydesigns

did my weekly mani/pedi last nite and they are all OPI LaPaz-itevely Hot; the coolest pink IMO out there!


----------



## habibty

i usually have french on my toenails


----------



## Pupsterpurse

Just had a Pedi the other day--OPI color. I can't remember the exact name...something with "El" in it. It was a long name. lol.


----------



## lmpsola

red on toes, and my hand red also


----------



## xikry5talix

French right now, time to get a pedicure soon though. Next up is a light pink probably


----------



## Dbananas

I currenty have the French pedicure.


----------



## xxheartbreak

light pink!


----------



## gymangel812

a very fine silver glitter. need to paint fingernails though.


----------



## lv-lover

french pedicure.


----------



## Faithful

Hot pink - bit chipped though


----------



## kimmy

I have been using the LV monogram brown nail varnish on mine - its like chocolate LOL


----------



## SuzyZ

I love "Hot Tamale" by Essie - I do not like french on toes - It creeps me out - don't know why. It's fine on fingers - just my weirdness.


----------



## Lucie_lou

Opi Cloud 9, shimmering pinky silver.


----------



## fendifemale

irrediscent (sp) purple with white, silver, and diamond designs.


----------



## thequeenbee

oooh i just got a pedi and the color is a deep dark red the lady combined two colors and i love it!!


----------



## tan2

shimmery brown


----------



## pseub

Currently OPI "Big Apple Red" a very bright red, will be switching to OPI "Chick Flick Cherry" this weekend, a slightly darker, slightly more brownish red.


----------



## Sternchen

Red-Orange


----------



## miks

cherry red.


----------



## trixX

I just painted them blood red 2 nights ago (loreal 501+imperial burgundy. I mixed 2 into 1 bottle because it was finishing) and it has chipped already!


----------



## lightgreen22

Chanel Paradoxal


----------



## choozen1ne

My Favorite OPI color Kinky in Helsinki - It was my first OPI purchase and its is still my  favorite color - just love it !


----------



## PrettyInPink

Essie's Splash of Grenadine.


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

OPI Rumples Wiggin.


----------



## bhalpop

OPI- red my fortune cookie


----------



## sass000

Essie's Can't Filmfest


----------



## dee143

OPI Catch me in your net...lovelove


----------



## chloe13

metallic aqua blue.:smile1


----------



## lavidacampus

OPI You're such a kabuki queen..I tend to stick with pinks on my toes


----------



## Kitsunegrl

OPI Deer Valley Spice  shimmery red


----------



## chantal1922

Forever 21 Taupe


----------



## ellacoach

OPI Dutch Tulips


----------



## lovebeibei

OPI it's a pisa work!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Cherry Flower


----------



## scott_f

sally hansen cinna-snap


----------



## luxlover

i am absolutely loving hot pink for the summer. been wearing hot pink on my toes for almost a month now hahaha


----------



## babevivtan

*Pink!  OPI DS Reserve.*


----------



## lily25

I wear an essie bright red, but I need a new pedicure.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Forget Now- Sinful colors


----------



## LVCRAZED

dee143 said:


> OPI Catch me in your net...lovelove



same here!! LOVE LOVE!!


----------



## HOTasFCUK

China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy


----------



## spankiefrankie

OPI Flit A Bit


----------



## starlux

dee143 said:


> OPI Catch me in your net...lovelove


 
Me too!!!  That's what I got on my toes last night and I'm in love!


----------



## hermetic

neon red


----------



## quincysouth

Forgive me chanel fans if I am spelling the name wrong:  Particuleire which is a pretty brown/grey.


----------



## babevivtan

Still in OPI DS Reserve.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Purple


----------



## LarissaB

Hot and Spicy by OPI.


----------



## jen_sparro

I'm so jealous of everyone's summer pedi's! My toes are naked atm, just took off OPI Moon Over Mumbai (which is now on my fingers)...


----------



## Necromancer

Epicure by SpaRitual. It's a dark shimmery red.


----------



## sugarjaws

Skinny Jeans - Sephora by OPI which is a greenish/blue color, really pretty.


----------



## BourgeoisStoner

Skinny Jeans here, too.

Teal Toes.


----------



## twin53

OPI melon of troy


----------



## Ginrei76

A Fuchsia Pink.  I use Sally Hansen.


----------



## xpurseloverx

OPI DS- Mystery
I love vamp toes =D


----------



## EricaD

Gelish High Bridge, helooooooo sparkle!


----------



## laureenthemean

I've been wearing Color Club Underneath The Mistletoe, but I'm thinking about changing them today.


----------



## emmakins

LA Colors Color Craze - Power Outage 

The best 99p nail polish I've ever bought!


----------



## *Jem*

Neon green!


----------



## bnjj

OPI's Baby It's Coal Outside.


----------



## jen_sparro

Painted my toes last night, Napoleon Perdis Poolside


----------



## thegoreprincess

Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Mango Motion.


----------



## MickMick

Nars Gimme Shelter


----------



## ayla

Chanel's Vendetta !


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

^mine too!


----------



## MsButterfli

Sinful Colors 24/7 (bright hot pink  )


----------



## lesasue86

^ lol.. pink here too


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel Paradoxal.


----------



## surlygirl

OPI Monsooner or Later


----------



## PlaneGGirl

OPI Big Apple Red. A bright happy red!


----------



## PrincessBal

O.P.I At first sight - a really pearly white


----------



## TygerKitty

sparituals "reverie" which is a pretty orange shimmer


----------



## Tracy

Essie Playa del Platinum


----------



## Iluvbags

Color Club Amp'd Up


----------



## 19flowers

right now they are Chanel's Particuliere, but will be changed to Paradoxal soon!!


----------



## GirlFriday

OPI - Don't Think Just Pink


----------



## MissLianne

Its OPI but I have no idea what it's called...
Its a very light pink (pastel coloured)


----------



## airborne

red OPI, I dont like wearing red polish but my nail artist insisted...its different


----------



## missgiannina

opi samoan sand


----------



## missjoisu

OPI russian navy (same with my finger nails, finally! lol).


----------



## douzz

china glaze for audrey


----------



## Sternchen

OPI for Sephora Sample Sale


----------



## otilia

Chanel Rouge Coco


----------



## sweetfacespout

OPI Big apple red


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Riviera


----------



## Virginia

OPI Dating A Royal


----------



## mariah9999

Orly - Space Cadet (Love it!)


----------



## roxys

Orly- Fantasea


----------



## Spritedrin

red


----------



## BluMochi

OPI Parlez Vous


----------



## tolliv

Essie - Overnight


----------



## jchiara

Essie 'Tea And Crumpets'


----------



## listrikmu

Chanel's Paradoxal


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Dazzling


----------



## Mahina

turquiose (sp?)


----------



## choozen1ne

OPI Red like Roses


----------



## Arachne911

OPI jade is the new black


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel Paradoxal


----------



## jen_sparro

Was wearing Napoleon Perdis Swimming Pool:





Now Napoleon Perdis Santorini Sunset (excuse the messy application):


----------



## lesasue86

^ loved the Napoleon Perdis Santorini Sunset color


----------



## Tracy

OPI You Don't Know Jacques


----------



## Nicole429

OPI Do You Lilac It?


----------



## ellacoach

Essie Velvet Voyeur


----------



## lolitablue

Milani Dress Maker


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel cosmic violine


----------



## dawnqueenb69

Tracy said:


> OPI You Don't Know Jacques


 *This is my favorite OPI color*


----------



## SugarDaisy

China Glaze Dorothy Who? over NYC Skin Tight Denim


----------



## PlaneGGirl

OPI Malaga Red


----------



## GingerSnap527

OPI Oui Bit of Red


----------



## HeartMyMJs

OPI Bubblebath


----------



## dorcell

Sally Hansen HD-Pixel Pretty


----------



## arireyes

OPI Midnight in Moscow.


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Rimmel - 60 Seconds Red Carpet


----------



## lvpiggy

OPI for Sephora Call Your Mother with ombre overlay of Chanel Illusion d'Or towards the tips


----------



## mrb4bags

Opi  Eiffel for this color


----------



## missgiannina

opi diva of geneva...lovely in the sunlight!


----------



## BgaHolic

psychodelic purple!


----------



## eunaddict

OPI malaysian mist and OPI lunch in dheli..

alternating toes lol


----------



## RunnerGal1

OPI All Rose Leads to Rome (can't even tell you how old the bottle is, but I still love it!)


----------



## it'sanaddiction

OPI Diva of Geneva


----------



## ashtray-girl

l'oreal 430 ( I think, as i'm too lazy to go down stairs to look at the bottle) almost neon deep coral with pink and orange undertones. very similar to mac scorcher


----------



## 336

OPI Got the Blues for Red


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Black Satin


----------



## roxys

Fantasea- Orly


----------



## ellacoach

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Chanel Black Satin


 
I haven't used my black satin in forever! I need to dig it out!


----------



## PrettyInPink

OPI Just a Little Rosti at This

Really beautiful maroon-red creme.


----------



## dawnqueenb69

_My 10 yr. old DD did my toe's..She did a french pedi. My toes have the white across the top, what a good job she did.She also did hers and her 17 yr.sisters_


----------



## Chineka

Carribean by Ruby Kises ~ a bright blue


----------



## VioletalaMode

One of my favorite shades ever, China Glaze For Aubrey along with some Konad stamps


----------



## kabaker

OPI Ink. This is not my photo but I wanted you guys to see the color. Its amazing.


----------



## kabaker

VioletalaMode said:


> One of my favorite shades ever, China Glaze For Aubrey along with some Konad stamps



OOPS! Its actually China Glaze For AUDREY! I didn't want anyone to be confused in case they were looking for the color.

Its named that because it is dedicated to Audrey Hepburn. Its a shade VERY similar to Tiffany's Blue (Like the jewelry store). Commemorative of her role as Holly Golightly in the movie "Breakfast At Tiffany's" Its one of my faves too!


----------



## aclineo

i always paint my toes w/ cool colors ... i have dark skin so it just looks better that way, i guess!


----------



## Gotham

Chanel Paradoxal.


----------



## Chineka

kabaker said:


> OPI Ink. This is not my photo but I wanted you guys to see the color. Its amazing.


 
I love that color. Its the best and can be worn all year!!


----------



## lesasue86

I think these can be called white.


----------



## frick&frack

sally hansen shooting star


----------



## pickle

ChG For Audrey


----------



## sabrunka

Chanel Rouge Fatal, gorgeous colour!


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze nova


----------



## yellow08

Essie-Mink Muffs


----------



## knasarae

Sally Hansen Presto Pink.


----------



## ashtray-girl

just a true red by manhattan (a german company)


----------



## PurseXaXholic

Essie Lolipop!


----------



## kiss_p

piggy polish - grin and berry it


----------



## TygerKitty

CG OMG with one coat of OPI DS coronation over the top


----------



## ColdSteel

China Glaze Coral Star!


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Graphite!


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Chanel Dragon with Nubar 2010 on top


----------



## Louiebabeee

China Glaze "For Audrey"  I LOVE this color


----------



## frick&frack

OPI mad as a hatter


----------



## thegoreprincess

Wet Paint Edge


----------



## Nicole429

OPI Ski Teal We Drop with Nubar 2010 on top


----------



## lovemysavior

OPI--You Don't Know Jaques


----------



## pinklipgloss33

OPI Red


----------



## xpurseloverx

OPI- DS Glow


----------



## LadyLouboutin08

Chanel Rouge Fatal


----------



## ladyash

OPI Yodel Me On My Cell 
It's honestly the most beautiful colour of teal ever! I am in LOVE with it.


----------



## Blondee178

OPI Dulce De Leche
Its not what I expected when I bought it but its still nice.


----------



## NYCBelle

OPI Siberian Nights


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-tart deco.


----------



## Odette

OPI Russian Navy


----------



## everything posh

Chanel Black Velvet


----------



## BgaHolic

I don't know who makes it 'cause I didn't pay attention, but I'm wearing a stunning medium colored metalic purple and lovin' it!!


----------



## couponmakeup

Sally Hansen FEDORA! (part of the new tracy reese collection)


----------



## alexandra28

A coral from OPI can't remember the name


----------



## NITE_FOXX

sally hansen flirty its a very deep burgundy,almost blackish brown when applied.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Urban Decay Fbomb


----------



## frick&frack

OPI we'll always have paris suede


----------



## aklein

OPI Ink!


----------



## Feri

They are light pink today. Very cute  I love my toes


----------



## Worldswirl

Essie Aruba Blue (have to support the team!)


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Dream On by Claires






sorry if anyone is grossed out by feet.


----------



## BluMochi

Essie-After Sex


----------



## twin53

OPI red


----------



## missaudreygrace

Opi Barefoot in Barcelona


----------



## kgirl<3

Essie - Fishnet Stockings


----------



## dorcell

Goth by Orly


----------



## LarissaHK

OPI oui bit of red.


----------



## claypot

Essie - Ballet Slippers.


----------



## BgaHolic

Essie Bordeaux


----------



## frick&frack

sallyhansen rock star pink (over OPI we'll always have paris)


----------



## kmh1190

China glaze Ruby Pumps


----------



## airborne

black coat, with little Halloween pumpkins painted on the big ...


----------



## thegoreprincess

Still Urban Decay Fbomb


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel rouge fatal!  I love it


----------



## it'sanaddiction

OPI - William Tell Me About OPI


----------



## frick&frack

OPI berry good dancers


----------



## Tracy

Essie Playa del Platinum


----------



## jchiara

Essie Not Just Another Pretty Face


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> OPI berry good dancers


 
added face shop pink glitter on top


----------



## fabchick1987

Teal/turqiouse with stencils butterflies on both of my big toes that I did with my Konad stamp set!!!! I love that thing!!!


----------



## GingerSnap527

China Glaze - Long Kiss


----------



## kiss_p

OPI Sapphires in the Snow


----------



## bnjj

OPI Rose to the Ovation


----------



## TygerKitty

GingerSnap527 said:


> China Glaze - Long Kiss



that looks gorgeous on you!  and, such a perfect pedi!


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lapis of luxury.


----------



## 336

OPI That's Berry Daring


----------



## leeloo84

opaque pale pink, same as I always wear. I can't think of any other colours that flatter tanned skin.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Essie Lacy Not Racy. Love itttt.


----------



## clu13

OPI - Call My m-Agent-a


----------



## BluMochi

OPI - Copper Mountain Copper


----------



## pickle

CG For Audrey


----------



## frick&frack

color club - electronica


----------



## nekonat

Deborah Lippmann-Hit me with your best shot


----------



## bornprettystore

Juicy Green, and I love it!


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - bogie


----------



## LH405

Some type of deep red by OPI. Not sure of the name but its gorgeous!


----------



## frick&frack

OPI - show it & glow it


----------



## ellacoach

Chanel Paradoxal


----------



## pearlisthegurl

Sinful Colors Lets Talk


----------



## kissthestars

Essie's In Stitches


----------



## dorcell

China Glaze -Classic Camel


----------



## asianbelle

China Glaze - Jitterbug.


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Hehe that's so funny *dorcell* and *asianbelle*, I just purchased Classic Camel and Jitterbug a few days ago , along with Sex on the Beach.

I'm wearing China Glaze Sex on the Beach on my toes and China Glaze Atlantis on my hands. I like mixing up colors


----------



## Mrs H

OPI Vodka and Caviar. Bright red!


----------



## Sweetwon

Sinful Colors love bite


----------



## kiss_p

China Glaze - Chrome


----------



## lv-lover

Nicole by OPI - I Stop for Nicole


----------



## Sweetpea83

OPI-ate berries in the canaries.


----------



## schadenfreude13

Essie Jag-u-are.


----------



## onegirlcreative

i just bought this new color by sephora by OPI and i love it. it's called In the Shadows. it looks black, but outdoors in the sunlight or inside under regular lighting, it looks like a brown/black. it's so cool.

that's what i currently have painted on my toes.


----------



## everything posh

OPI- Malaga Wine very DEEP red. I love it!


----------



## thegoreprincess

One foot is some random nail polish sample I took out the 3rd Round Beauty Box. The other foot is ORLY Veridian Vinyl. The ORLY will definitely be appearing on my nails at some point. Love the color.


----------



## j9g8rchic

OPI You Don't Know Jacques!


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze gussied up green


----------



## Sweetpea83

OPI-DS Extravagance.


----------



## Iluvbags

OPI Midnight In Moscow


----------



## nillacobain

True Red - Avon


----------



## ashtray-girl

OPI bogota blackberry as I always opt for dark toenails


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - mummy may I?


----------



## Sonic Peaches

Essie Ballet Slippers (need a light color- they always chip)


----------



## bisbee

Today - Chanel Khaki Vert. Tomorrow (after pedicure) - Chanel Khaki Rose.


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - spellbound


----------



## airborne

blk


----------



## kgirl<3

Essie - Licorice


----------



## True*Fidelity

Opaque Nude
by rescue beauty lounge


----------



## aliceanna

OPI O'Hare and Nails Look Great


----------



## thegoreprincess

Sinful Colors Nail Junkie!!! So gorgeous and GLITTERY. And it looks even more amazing with a top coat.


----------



## frick&frack

orly - glam rock


----------



## xichic

OPI Siberian nights


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Chanel nouvelle vague


----------



## Mrs H

OPI Lincoln Park at Midnight


----------



## RunnerGal1

Jessica Cosmetics' Mystic


----------



## nekonat

Deborah Lippmann Don't tell mama


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Black Satin for a second week in a row...it still looks good why change it lol


----------



## baby&melovelv

My name is Suzi, and I'm a chocoholic


----------



## thegoreprincess

OPI Absolutely Alice


----------



## ellacoach

OPI Lincoln Park After Dark


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Particuliere


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - ginger


----------



## PagePT11

OPI - No Room for the Blues...I was about to put this color away for the winter but it love it too much!


----------



## cloudzz

OPI Dutch Tulip


----------



## jchiara

Sugar Daddy by Essie


----------



## listrikmu

OPI Suzi says Da!


----------



## luvmy3girls

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Chanel Black Satin for a second week in a row...it still looks good why change it lol


 my favorite


----------



## airborne

red candy apple


----------



## j9g8rchic

You Don't Know Jacques!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

DeeDeeDelovely said:


> Chanel Particuliere


 
Still Particuliere going on week number 2 lol



luvmy3girls said:


> my favorite


----------



## lvpiggy

deborah lippmann today was a fairy tale - glitters are great for polishing the little piggies, they're so long lasting! (^(oo)^)


----------



## bnjj

Just did a pedi yesterday and my toes are now Sugar Plums by China Glaze.


----------



## NITE_FOXX

a glittery red called zip by sally hansen


----------



## frick&frack

orly - galaxy girl


----------



## sun.shyne

_Sephora by OPI - Merry Me_


----------



## NITE_FOXX

still the red. plan to change that by the weekend.


----------



## BluMochi

Zoya Sloane


----------



## j0ann

OPI Cuckoo For This Color


----------



## MissPrivé

Chanel Fire


----------



## frick&frack

orly space cadet


----------



## nomorerack

i just mine last week as red and now just french tip,.. lol


----------



## razorkiss58

Ogre the top blue OPI shrek


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Riva


----------



## RunnerGal1

OPI Pompeii Purple... one of my all time faves.


----------



## ShkBass

Dior - black plum


----------



## GingerSnap527

OPI - Affar in Red Square


----------



## thegoreprincess

Essie the Cove Copper. I hate it. Changing it right now.


----------



## SimoneR

OPI Romeo & Joliet - love this shade!


----------



## thegoreprincess

China Glaze L8R G8R


----------



## Necromancer

Primitive by SpaRitual. I really need to redo them because this has been on for a  few weeks and it's looking a bit dodgy.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

thegoreprincess said:


> Essie the Cove Copper. I hate it. Changing it right now.


I originally loved it in the bottle, but it did not do me any favors ON me


----------



## frick&frack

OPI diva of geneva


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Sephora by OPI - Never Enough Shoes


----------



## frick&frack

H&M razzle dazzle


----------



## Sweetpea83

OPI-Holiday Glow.


----------



## j9g8rchic

OPI Midnight in Moscow


----------



## LuckyCerise

Essie New Winter 2009 Collection Mint Candy Apple 702


----------



## Tasi

OPI Brisbane Bronze.


----------



## Necromancer

Against The Grain by SpaRitual.


----------



## swhit9290

Down to Earth by SpaRitual


----------



## ArizonaGirl

Elles Spell by Barielle


----------



## TygerKitty

zoya - kelly; need to change it though but I just did my fingernails *sigh* lol


----------



## maineiac

Chanel Gondola


----------



## NoSnowHere

Purple Gala by Sally Hansen


----------



## Ilovehandbags27

Chanel pulsion


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze jolly holly


----------



## lovemysavior

OPI- You Don't Know Jacques


----------



## knasarae

I only paint my toenails in the summer/fall.


----------



## thegoreprincess

China Glaze Mrs. Claus


----------



## sally.m

Chanel NV - only on my toes because i was keen to try it and i have just painted my finger nails!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Riva


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

OPI :: Make Love  -light pink


----------



## awhitney

Zoya Ibiza, a dark navy, with shimmer!


----------



## Necromancer

I have a SpaRitual red called Spice Of Life with two coats of Ruby Pumps by China Glaze.


----------



## PrettyInPink

OPI Rising Star.


----------



## Iluvbags

Necromancer said:


> I have a SpaRitual red called Spice Of Life with two coats of Ruby Pumps by China Glaze.


 

Normally I squeal at toe pics but I wanna see this combo!!
Nothing against anyones toes.  I just freak out because I'm weird.  LOL!!  LOL!!


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze mistletoe kisses


----------



## Spendaholic

:bump:

Zoya Harlow.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Chanel Gondola


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze midnight ride


----------



## Phédre

China Glaze Little Drummer Boy with China Glaze Fairy Dust on top.


----------



## sansandy

OPI An Affair In Red Square. I'm so into red now


----------



## thegoreprincess

China Glaze Ahoy!


----------



## janice

Revlon- Electric (bright yellow)


----------



## frick&frack

illamasqua viridian


----------



## bnjj

China Glaze - Sugar Plum Fairy (think that's what it is called)


----------



## Swanky

Bogota Blackberry!


----------



## Necromancer

Milani Gems


----------



## sunglow

OPI Suzi Says Da


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

OPI - Feelin' Hot Hot Hot!


----------



## loverundercover

Essie Masquerade Belle. I'm thinking of trying something from the new Katy Perry for OPI collection next.


----------



## rainrowan

OPI Caffeine Fix 
next: Revlon 799 Plum Night


----------



## Love Of My Life

red....


----------



## GingerSnap527

An Affair in Red Square with Milani Gems over it.

Also, this should be under the nail care subforum (yes, we need more threads, haha).


----------



## pickle

OPI my private jet holo


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Jet Black!*


----------



## Hurrem1001

I used black as the bottom coat, then Petites Color Fever 'Twilight' as the top coat. On top of that I've put some red glitter hearts. Looks quite cute!


----------



## ashleyroe

opi - we'll always have paris


----------



## Love Of My Life

changed today... to jet black .. and loving it...


----------



## listrikmu

Maybelline Salon Secret in #7 Berry Charming


----------



## Shopaholic_Tasha

OPI -Black Onyx


----------



## Beenie

Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtreme Wear Pink Boa. I gotta tell you, this line has done me pretty well. Typically sand at the beach chips and/or dulls my polish on my toes but this has held up. And the colors arew fun and they are CHEAP. (got this color for 75 cents!)


----------



## GlamourGun

Chanel - rouge


----------



## nvie

OPI - A to Z-urich


----------



## frick&frack

milani - silver dazzle


----------



## cbetht

OPI Dutch Tulips


----------



## cucumber

Julep "Holly" (opaque pale, pale pink). I love their polishes.


----------



## missgiannina

right now i have a gold w/ opi black shatter on top


----------



## Love Of My Life

essie.. wicked...


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel Riva


----------



## Karla

Chanel Rouge Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

wicked and loving it.....


----------



## blue_moon_

deep red with 3 tiny silver hearts stuck on each big toenail


----------



## lemonsherry

sea blue


----------



## TygerKitty

zoya - sarah (red)


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Riva


----------



## GingerSnap527

Sephora OPI-Ms. Can't Be Wrong


----------



## candiebear

OPI teenage dream. I feel like I have 5 year old girl toes - I love them!


----------



## mssmelanie

Sally Hansen Salon Effects in the black lace pattern


----------



## Phédre

OPI - A grape fit


----------



## jellybebe

I always have a French pedi. I've just recently discovered gel pedicures, which are amazing because they stay perfect for weeks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

essie wicked


----------



## stacmck

candiebear said:


> OPI teenage dream. I feel like I have 5 year old girl toes - I love them!



This is what I have on my toes too!


----------



## I<3MJ

China Glaze flip flop fantasy.  A blindingly obnoxious (but fun!!) hot pink.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

Graphite grey.


----------



## Spendaholic

Zoya Savita.


----------



## Phédre

Two coats of Essie Turquoise & Caicos, one coat of China Glaze Atlantis. Blurry pic to show the holo glitter of Atlantis.


----------



## TygerKitty

Phédre;18179451 said:
			
		

> Two coats of Essie Turquoise & Caicos, one coat of China Glaze Atlantis. Blurry pic to show the holo glitter of Atlantis.



That's an adorable combination!  I love both of those polishes individually too!


----------



## kayti

French


----------



## ashtray-girl

OPI bogota blackberry, my go to nailcolor in winter ( dark beryred with shimmer)


----------



## Love Of My Life

wicked....


----------



## Bella613

hotshot said:


> wicked....



LOVE "Wicked" and "Material Girl" on my toes.

"Lincoln Park After Dark"


----------



## michie

Essie "Chinchilly"


----------



## Spendaholic

Zoya Harlow & Savita. (mixed)


----------



## frick&frack

revlon galaxy over milani silver dazzle


----------



## Alyda

Amour Rain Glitter.


----------



## geminisparklers

OPI Suzi loves cowboys


----------



## pearlisthegurl

OPI Manicurist of Seville


----------



## musicjunkie5

essie silken cord


----------



## sunglow

OPI Houston We Have a Purple.....although it looks more pink


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel Steel


----------



## mrsadkins9399

China Glaze For Audrey


----------



## thegoreprincess

Sinful Colors Mint Apple.


----------



## frick&frack

OPI tease-y does it


----------



## c0uture

Essie Fiji


----------



## lvpiggy

Sephora by OPI Shiny Dancer


----------



## Love Of My Life

essiw "wicked"


----------



## nc.girl

China Glaze "Techno Teal" from the Tronica collection


----------



## VioletalaMode

Mine are red, used Revlon's Mon Cherry which smells like cherries


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Vendetta - an eggplant color


----------



## Love Of My Life

deborah lippman walk away rene


----------



## babygirlbling

China Glaze Avalanche


----------



## mcangelcm

Ulta Ruby Slipper


----------



## ipudgybear

Sephora by OPI techno girl


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - midnight mission


----------



## ~bastet

Sephora by OPI Ocean Love Potion


----------



## Love Of My Life

today.. changed to essie wicked


----------



## Hurrem1001

Mine are painted with 'Petites Color Fever' in Raspberry Ice. Really pretty colour!


----------



## babygirlbling

China Glaze Ruby Pump

I love how it sparkles! So pretty!


----------



## moriesnailart

China Glaze, Ahoy!


----------



## Love Of My Life

essie wicked..


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Pepite.


----------



## frick&frack

OPI here today aragon tomorrow


----------



## Obi123

Love My Nails - Tropical Fruit.
Girly toenails make me smile.


----------



## PrincessBal

Right now they are "Over the Taupe" by OPI: 







It's the brown shade


----------



## lulu3955

China Glaze Grape Pop


----------



## Amanda Diva

Hot pink


----------



## babyontheway

chanel kaleidoscope


----------



## Love Of My Life

essie wicked.. just touched them up...


----------



## frick&frack

added cover girl anti-freeze on top



frick&frack said:


> OPI here today aragon tomorrow


----------



## conrad18

^^ That sounds lovely!


----------



## frick&frack

^thanks...it is!  I'll post a pic tomorrow


----------



## candiebear

OPI teenage dream


----------



## knasarae

I was bored so I painted my toes Nubar Verde since I have Zoya Edyta on my fingers and wanted to compare. Honestly I can't tell the difference except that I needed two coats of Verde and can get away with only one of Edyta.


----------



## Phédre

One coat of On The Same Paige, one coat of Extra-va-vaganza, both OPI.


----------



## GingerSnap527

ULTA - Alter Ego


----------



## frick&frack

orly - lunar eclipse


----------



## geminisparklers

OPI Teenage Dream and Shatter


----------



## Spendaholic

Chanel Pepite.


----------



## BluMochi

OPI Jade Is the New Black


----------



## MrsPink82

Essie Lilacism- My DH said they looked like Easter eggs!  lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

essie wicked...


----------



## knasarae

hotshot said:


> essie.. wicked...


 


hotshot said:


> wicked and loving it.....


 


hotshot said:


> essie wicked


 


hotshot said:


> wicked....


 


hotshot said:


> essiw "wicked"


 


hotshot said:


> today.. changed to essie wicked


 


hotshot said:


> essie wicked..


 


hotshot said:


> essie wicked.. just touched them up...


 


hotshot said:


> essie wicked...


 
I'm sensing a theme here.


----------



## conrad18

^^Hee!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Sephora by OPI Hell To the No


----------



## *Jem*

RBL Film Noir


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

OPI's Yukon Do It


----------



## conrad18

OPI Ski Teal We Drop


----------



## Stephid

Milani in disco lights


----------



## frick&frack

added wet n wild - party of 5 on top!  happy mardi gras!!! 



frick&frack said:


> orly - lunar eclipse


----------



## Iluvbags

Essie Luxedo


----------



## GingerSnap527

Since I couldn't do a St. Patty's mani, I did a pedi. Sally Hansen Going Green with Essie Shifting Power on the index toes.


----------



## geminisparklers

Base colour - a very cheap flakies from Daiso ($2 Japanese store)
Top - CG Fault Line
Topcoat - Northern Lights Silver Holo


----------



## sass000

OPI Pompeii Purple on the tootsies...


----------



## Phédre

OPI Blue My Mind with one coat of Nfu Oh 56 on top.


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - joy


----------



## conrad18

Chanel Paradoxal (my fave Chanel color)!


----------



## SugarDaisy

Finger Paints- Pink Crayon


----------



## geminisparklers

Just did my toes in CG For Audrey and french tips using CanMake magenta glitter; topcoat Northern Lights in hologram silver.


----------



## Hurrem1001

For todays mani my toes are wearing CG Tronica's Hyper Haute! I'm loving these Tronica's.


----------



## stacmck

Just put on OPI Diva of Geneva...although the weather is getting colder later in the week, I'm still in the mood for spring!


----------



## paradise392

I have on essie but i dont remember the name of the color. Its a light pink/lavender color and i love it.


----------



## Bella613

knasarae said:


> I'm sensing a theme here.



That's my fave, but today it's "Black Satin" by Chanel.


----------



## musicjunkie5

OPI Jade is the new black!  Loving this color...


----------



## douzz

OPI - I'm Susie and I'm a chocoholic!


----------



## My Purse Addiction

American Apparel- Malibu Green


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Nicole by OPI Tangerine Scene with some Color Club Magic Elf (carrot nails!)... maybe some flakes... we'll see.


----------



## listrikmu

China Glaze Calypso Blue


----------



## selkiewriter

Opi for Sephora Diva in Training (one of the glee polishes) and Opi Last Friday Night (blue  Katy Perry glitter) on top. 

I thought Diva in Training looked coral on the site but it arrived and seems almost bright Barbie pink. But I gave it a chance and painted my toes and after I added the Opi blue glitter, it toned the pink down a bit and it looks really nice. It also has held up nicely for almost two weeks. It still hasn't chipped but I am getting bored with it so I may remove it soon. Diva in Training will be a great summer polish for my toes but I don't think I would wear it on my fingers as it is pretty bright for my personal liking. But on my toes it will be really cute for the summer!


----------



## missgiannina

revlon fuchsia fever


----------



## TygerKitty

Essie "dive bar" with sinful colors "green ocean" layered over it - so in love with this combo!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Essie - Topless & Barefoot


----------



## nc.girl

China Glaze DV8


----------



## JMW42782

OPI Cuckoo for this Color!


----------



## ByeKitty

This may sound weird to you guys, but I've never painted my toenails in a color before! Only clear polish, during summers... But I want to change that, I bought those toe-separate-thingies!

What color would look good on my toes?! I'm thinking maybe a blue or a turquoise... Or even a vampy? Hmm..!


----------



## stacmck

^I think pretty much all colors look good on toes!


----------



## ByeKitty

I do have some serious red toes sometimes though


----------



## frick&frack

ByeKitty said:


> This may sound weird to you guys, but I've never painted my toenails in a color before! Only clear polish, during summers... But I want to change that, I bought those toe-separate-thingies!
> 
> What color would look good on my toes?! I'm thinking maybe a blue or a turquoise... Or even a vampy? Hmm..!


^wear anything!  sometimes I think you can get away with colors on your toes that you might not want to wear on your fingers.



I'm wearing OPI - the one that got away


----------



## TygerKitty

frick&frack said:


> ^wear anything!  sometimes I think you can get away with colors on your toes that you might not want to wear on your fingers.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing OPI - the one that got away



I totally agree with frick... I will put some crazyyyyyy colors on my toes and it always seems to look better than on my fingers!


----------



## Phédre

TygerKitty said:


> I totally agree with frick... I will put some crazyyyyyy colors on my toes and it always seems to look better than on my fingers!


 
So true! Some combinations I would not wear on my fingers, but I love them on my toes!


----------



## vtfroggie

Currently wearing Color Club - Resort to Red


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Chanel Pulsion


----------



## geminisparklers

Ya, I try crazy colour combis on my toes too cos they are easier to coverup with shoes...lol!


----------



## mssmelanie

"Suit Up" by Incoco..It's really supposed to be for the hands but my nails are tiny enough that I can do both a mani/pedi with a pack.  This pic is from another post I put about FlexFlops so that's why there's other stuff in here.


----------



## thithi

^ that's very cool!  love the design on that.


----------



## snibor

Just had Strawberry Margarita by OPI put on my toes.  Love it.


----------



## Hurrem1001

I actually have nothing on my toes right now, I'm trying to choose between CG's Virtual Violet, Orly's Velvet Rope, Orly's Razzle and Nina Ultra Pro's Evening Sun. Any help choosing would be gratefully received, lol!!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Okay, so I've decided to play 'eeny meeny miney mo,' I'll let you know the winner!


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - frostbite


----------



## nc.girl

mssmelanie said:


> "Suit Up" by Incoco..It's really supposed to be for the hands but my nails are tiny enough that I can do both a mani/pedi with a pack.  This pic is from another post I put about FlexFlops so that's why there's other stuff in here.



Wow, I love that design! Very pretty!


----------



## knasarae

China Glaze Little Drummer Boy.  Opaque in one coat... I am in love!


----------



## finzup

Deborah Lippmann Across the Universe


----------



## Hurrem1001

Nina Ultra Pro - Evening Sun

Please excuse the state of my horribly deformed foot. Ugly, I know.


----------



## GingerSnap527

OPI - On Collins Ave


----------



## scremmy

OPI - Shorts Story


----------



## Love Of My Life

essie wicked..


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel rouge fatal


----------



## lulu3955

Zoya- Dove & China Glaze Fairy Dust


----------



## midnite

No Brand Maroon colour with a No Brand nail crack polish. I experiment on my toes first. Cheaper stuff is good but it does leave your nails yellowish once you take them off!


----------



## hannahsophia

chanel riva! makes me so happy


----------



## missgiannina

essie chinchilly


----------



## AnnattheRack

Can't remember if it's OPI or ESSIE purple.  My pedicures really last a while with OPI/ESSIE.  I think I got the pedi 2 weeks ago and it looks brand new!


----------



## missmustard

I just did my toes with China Glaze "Shower Together". It's a darkish teal, like the color of pool paint!


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen, Commander in Chic


----------



## CoachGirl12

Just picked this color up today... love it!

OPI Blue My Mind


----------



## thegoreprincess

OPI Mad as a Hatter!! Love it


----------



## *BagGirl158*

naked at the moment, I need to fix that


----------



## Bella613

coachlover1000 said:


> Nina Ultra Pro - Evening Sun
> 
> Please excuse the state of my horribly deformed foot. Ugly, I know.



Omgod!
Your feet are soooooo not ugly!
My bunions are so gross and make my feet look 10x worse than yours.  

Chanel "Black Satin"


----------



## TygerKitty

Feet pics weird me out but w/e... I love this combination!

It's sinful colors green ocean over essie dive bar!


----------



## lola_haze

TygerKitty said:


> Feet pics weird me out but w/e... I love this combination!
> 
> It's sinful colors green ocean over essie dive bar!



That looks great! I just bought both of these colors the other day - I will be trying this out!


----------



## Mia Bella

Essie Chichilly


----------



## Pinkpuff09

Deborah Lippmann Naked


----------



## starqueen_78

Opi Jade is the new black.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Bella613 said:


> Omgod!
> Your feet are soooooo not ugly!
> My bunions are so gross and make my feet look 10x worse than yours.
> 
> Chanel "Black Satin"


 
Thank you, that's kind of you.


----------



## Phédre

Spring is in the air and on my toes! OK, I know that's cheesy...
CG - High Hopes / Opi - Gargantuan Green Grape / CG Lemon Fizz / CG - Secret Periwinkle / Diamond Cosmetics - Tranquility


----------



## TygerKitty

lola_haze said:


> That looks great! I just bought both of these colors the other day - I will be trying this out!



I'm seriously soooooooo in love with the combo! It brightens up dive bar and makes your toes look like mermaid scales!


----------



## coachadd1ct

Love this!! Was waiting to see your pics since you posted about it before I went out and purchased dive bar.  Off to Walmart I go!!!  Thank you!!!



TygerKitty said:


> Feet pics weird me out but w/e... I love this combination!
> 
> It's sinful colors green ocean over essie dive bar!


----------



## TygerKitty

coachadd1ct said:


> Love this!! Was waiting to see your pics since you posted about it before I went out and purchased dive bar.  Off to Walmart I go!!!  Thank you!!!



Haha, sorry it took me so long!  You won't regret it!


----------



## frick&frack

orly - garnet truth


----------



## frick&frack

orly - razzle


----------



## babyontheway

chanel rouge noir


----------



## iadmireyoo

essie: island hopping


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - blue sparrow


----------



## it'sanaddiction

OPI Tickle My France-y


----------



## Phédre

Opi DS Extravagance


----------



## my4boys

OPI teenage dream


----------



## lily25

toyoko red no 30


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Riva


----------



## *MJ*

Chanel Dragon


----------



## ByeKitty

To get used to the idea, I put on a very sheer pink by Lancome, called Mother Of Pink... I did a messy job, lol


----------



## picchi

I just got Ruby Pumps and it really is as great as every one says. Loving my toes right now =D


----------



## *MJ*

^^Ruby Pumps


----------



## BluMochi

Essie A Day Without Blues...


----------



## candiebear

opi guy meets gal-veston


----------



## thegoreprincess

ManGlaze #matteismurder


----------



## mandabear

OPI - Lunch at the Delhi


----------



## GingerSnap527

Ulta - Pink Leather

Love it! Phone is dead so no photos though.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior mystic violine...


----------



## sunglow

OPI Ski Teal We Drop


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Morning Rose


----------



## awhitney

*Zoya* *Marley *and *Zoya* *Pinta*


----------



## frick&frack

^cute!


color club - de-luxe-cious


----------



## my4boys

China Glaze watermelon rind


----------



## calzz

Essie Mochachino


----------



## Necromancer

I'm wearing a Wet n Wild glitter called Party of Five, which was sent to me by a lovely TPFer...and it rocks.


----------



## *MJ*

Chanel Heatwave!


----------



## coachadd1ct

RBL Iconoclast!!!!  Love it!!!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear 'Going Green'


----------



## alice87

Chanel Black pearl


----------



## listrikmu

OPI Do you Lilac it


----------



## hipmama

Revlon Chili


----------



## geminisparklers

OPI DS Original


----------



## frick&frack

essie - one day without blues


----------



## Sweetpea83

OPI-alpine snow.


----------



## Spendaholic

My toe nails are Naked.


----------



## KrisLovesNails

No Spain No Gain.  I got a colored tattoo on the top of my foot a few years ago and it never occurred to me until afterwards that I would have to match my polish to it  No Spain No Gain matches it perfectly!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Sally Hansen HD Resolution


----------



## Phédre

Opi - Pompeii Purple


----------



## qudz104

omg, i just realized that i do the worst job ever painting my toenails! and thats why they are always bare if i dont get a professional one done!!


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - ahoy!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Vendetta


----------



## Love Of My Life

essie wicked..


----------



## jen_sparro

Maybelline Bitten Plum, one of my favourite colours... though it's a nightmare to work with


----------



## eitak

really wanting to get a pedicure today, but not sure what color I want to use... 

I brought these with me:

Essie - Fiji
Essie - French Affair
OPI - Big Hair...Big Nails
OPI - Color So Hot It Berns

I'm really wanting a BRIGHT coral; I don't think I'll go with any of the polishes I have on hand. help me decide!


----------



## scremmy

Orly Royal Velvet!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

going on two weeks with Chanel Pulsion


----------



## Love Of My Life

essie wicked...


----------



## musicjunkie5

essie dive bar


----------



## Spendaholic

I have on Zoya Felicity


----------



## ByeKitty

I just painted my toes in Catrice's "Run Forest Run". Looks like a Big Lebowski pedi, which is exactly how I intended.
I'm such a geek


----------



## ByeKitty

There you go:


----------



## Spendaholic

Spendaholic said:


> I have on Zoya Felicity


 
I meant to post Zoya Harlow.


----------



## selkiewriter

China Glaze Sea Spray with CoverGirl Antifreeze over the top


----------



## ellacoach

essie wicked


----------



## TygerKitty

China Glaze - Frostbite!

I think this polish matches one of my favorite Botkier bags LOL


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel vendetta


----------



## frick&frack

SpaRitual - strawberry fields forever


----------



## Nolia

OPI's Vodka & Caviar!
From the jar, it looked like a darker red.  But once on the toes, there seems to be a "hot pink" undertone to it.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Sally Hansen Diamond Strength - Deeply Violet


----------



## thithi

Hard Candy Beetle.  I never want to take it off!


----------



## Hurrem1001

Petites Color Fever Raspberry Ice


----------



## stacmck

Zoya Kieko


----------



## ipudgybear

Sephora by OPI Special Request


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Essie Tart Deco


----------



## chucksNcurls

China Glaze Four Leaf Clover


----------



## pls5

Chanel rose insolent


----------



## AnnattheRack

Spring is in the air and what better way to celebrate then Essie's California Coral.  It looks so good on most skin tones. And goes great with my white havaianas.


----------



## Stephid

I have on Orly in Glitz! I love this soo much! It's such a pretty gold foil color! The picture seriously doesn't do this color justice tho. I love that it has these small flecks of glitter in it. So pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - gloria


----------



## nc.girl

China Glaze DV8 again- I love this color sooo much!


----------



## Spendaholic

i'm still wearing Zoya Harlow


----------



## missgiannina

orly space cadet


----------



## jaztee

Zoya Allegra - so pretty and bright!


----------



## Deidre

My first post on this thread and my first time doing french tips on my toes. I used Sally Hansen's nail growth miracle in Innocent nude for the base and Rimmels French White Tip Pro 110 for tips.


----------



## alexandra28

OPI Strawberry Margarita!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Chanel Vendetta


----------



## Hurrem1001

China Glaze Watermelon Rind. Love it!


----------



## Spendaholic

mine are Naked ready for Zoya Phoebe or Lolly tomorrow (depending on my mood tomorrow)


----------



## frick&frack

chanel - trapeze


----------



## *MJ*

Chanel Riviera


----------



## sunglow

OPI Clubbing Til Sunrise


----------



## Hurrem1001

OPI Bubble Bath bought for me by my lovely secret bunny j9g8rchic! Sorry, no pics I have the ugliest feet.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Just removed Ulta's Pink Leather to put on OPI An Affair in Red Square (the best red ever, IMHO).

It took me about half an hour to decide between this or China Glaze Coconut Kiss.


----------



## danae

I had on Black Pearl which I removed today, I'm going to keep my toes bare for a few days and then do a pretty lilac or pink.


----------



## knasarae

Nfu Oh 555. Can't wait til I get my first "official" pedi of the season. My feet will look so much better then!


----------



## kissthestars

Essie's Pop Art Pink


----------



## SugarDaisy

I currently have on Orly's "Basketcase".


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - don't be a square


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Miami peach


----------



## regretless

china glaze for audrey!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Essie Chinchilly! I surprisingly really like it!


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Purple Sparkle and Nars Adelita.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Riviera


----------



## Phédre

Nubar - Prize


----------



## frick&frack

zoya caitlin


----------



## jenjen1964

Essie Dive Bar on the toes today!


----------



## *MJ*

Nars Purple Rain


----------



## BluMochi

China Glaze Hey Sailor


----------



## knasarae

Chanel Mimosa.


----------



## iadmireyoo

sally hansen xtreme wear: gunmetal with nyc starry silver glitter.


----------



## Nicole429

OPI Do You Lilac It?


----------



## kkgunn

Butter London - Artful Dodger


----------



## Love Of My Life

essie..wicked


----------



## frick&frack

added revlon - belle topcoat



frick&frack said:


> zoya caitlin


----------



## mja0375

OPI My Private Jet - original version! 
I was visiting my mom recently and looking through her nail polish drawer and she had it just sitting there unopened - she had no idea what she had, she had just picked it up at the grocery store of all places! Fortunately she very kindly gave it to me


----------



## it'sanaddiction

^Yay mom! Ohh, what else has she got? hehe


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Instead of mannequin hands I have mannequin toes!  Wearing Milani Bare in Mind


----------



## ByeKitty

OPI Midnight in Moscow!


----------



## tortoiseperson

Holo toes - Color Club Worth The Risque


----------



## bagshopr

OPI Let Me Entertain You.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Nina Ultra Pro - Dark Secret


----------



## MrsTGreen

Perfect brand in #14


----------



## mja0375

it'sanaddiction said:


> ^Yay mom! Ohh, what else has she got? hehe


 
She told me she only recently threw out about 20 old OPI polishes, I was so disappointed! She has been buying them since the company started so I bet she had something good in there!


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior massai red


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel Orange Fizz


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - electric lilac


----------



## NYCBelle

Essie Merino Cool


----------



## Pinkpuff09

I'm wearing Illamasqua Force, but I'm probably going to change it today because I want something lighter.


----------



## Hurrem1001

China Glaze - Jitterbug


----------



## Hurrem1001

I just painted mine 'We'll Alway's Have Paris OPI Suede', and I hate it. I bought 3 of the darned things thinking they were gonna be great, and they're awful I think. On me anyway. Needless to say, it's coming off!


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior massai red...


----------



## stacmck

Just painted my toes with Color Club Ultra Astral - such a bright pink!


----------



## Eva S.

OPI - Vodka and Caviar


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - dannii


----------



## danae

Lapis of Luxury. Beautiful on toes


----------



## KiraAR

MAC Biker Blue


----------



## knasarae

Still Mimosa... I leave my pedis for two weeks unless they start to chip.


----------



## Necromancer

Wet n Wild Party Of Five


----------



## lil_fashionista

butter London Minger


----------



## Iceyu

No color


----------



## Karla

China Glaze Ahoy


----------



## irishlass1029

Wet and Wild Teal of Fortune.


----------



## iadmireyoo

nicole by opi: make mine lime


----------



## thegoreprincess

Zoya Lael


----------



## Hurrem1001

This polish came in a swap with a fellow TPF'r. I love it, it's way nicer than the OPI suedes, I think anyway! The brand is 'Moda', It doesn't have a name. Excuse my horrible foot, hope it doesn't give any of you nightmares, hopefully you'll just concentrate on the np, not the 'model'!!!


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Vendetta


----------



## GingerSnap527

Opi Blue My Mind with Sinful Green Ocean on top!


----------



## sunglow

OPI Clubbing Til Sunrise


----------



## Jujuma

Essie, Dulce de Leche? It's ok a little too beigh, wanted more grey-Chinchilly, but they were out. Looks clean.


----------



## sweetart

opi conga line coral


----------



## SugarDaisy

Zoya Tamsen


----------



## Love Of My Life

essie fishnet stockings


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze tallulah


----------



## stacmck

Just painted Essie Turquoise and Caicos (hate it on my fingers, love it on my toes)


----------



## Malaan

Hot & Spicy (Neon orangy red) with Black Shatter!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

OPI Ate Berries in The Canaries


----------



## gwendolen

Essie Watermelon


----------



## jadecee

Chanel Mimosa


----------



## Hurrem1001

Pixi no.24 Royal Blue


----------



## GingerSnap527

OPI Brisbane Bronze


----------



## ashleyroe

heaven! china glaze!


----------



## TygerKitty

oh man, I've had CG frostbite on my toes forever and ever... totally need to change that today but I'm not sure what color I'm wanting to do!  eep!


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - starla


----------



## TygerKitty

frick&frack said:


> zoya - starla



omg this is my second favorite zoya everrr!

And, I put zoya - dita on my toes!  Totally out of my range of usual colors but I really, really like it!


----------



## thegoreprincess

Zoya Jules


----------



## Necromancer

I still have Wet n Wild's Party Of Five on. I just keep doing a new coat every few days.


----------



## charzzy

OPI's Miami Beet!

Love it


----------



## knasarae

BB Couture Glampyre


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Essie Smooth Sailing - It's a pretty blue with shimmer.


----------



## Phédre

Dior - Paradise


----------



## ByeKitty

I re-painted them with OPI Midnight In Moscow... I love this on my toes!!!


----------



## BluMochi

Wet n Wild Morbid - I think I may love this more than Black Pearl... is that blasphemy?


----------



## MrsTGreen

American Apparel Poppy


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-mint candy apple.


----------



## Hurrem1001

I have Petites Color Fever Daze on my toes. It's a micro glitter chartreuse green. Not my favourite by a long shot, TBH.


----------



## Hurrem1001

BluMochi said:


> Wet n Wild Morbid - I think I may love this more than Black Pearl... is that blasphemy?


 
Oooh, I have this one! I might have to try it next, I think!


----------



## knasarae

BluMochi said:


> Wet n Wild Morbid - I think I may love this more than Black Pearl... is that blasphemy?


 



I finally got a decent picture of my pedi.  Lol, of course I had to be at work when I did it.  It's a week old so it's a bit worn but I hope you get an idea of the color because it's fabulous.

BB Couture Glampyre


----------



## Hurrem1001

CQ #542 Golden Green


----------



## SugarDaisy

Zoya Paz


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> zoya - starla


^I added OPI teenage dream tonight




TygerKitty said:


> omg this is my second favorite zoya everrr!


^it's awesome!


----------



## musicjunkie5

essie smooth sailing


----------



## Hurrem1001

I just out a coat of OPI It's Totally Fort Worth It over the CQ Golden Green, looks pretty nice!


----------



## knasarae

Punched up BB Couture Glampyre with Nfu Oh 49 flakies


----------



## Love Of My Life

ulta scarlett starlet


----------



## GingerSnap527

China Glaze - Ahoy!


----------



## Hurrem1001

knasarae said:


> Punched up BB Couture Glampyre with Nfu Oh 49 flakies


 
Oh my gawd girl, that looks gawwgous!!! I'm wearing China Glaze Tronice Hyper Haute.


----------



## tatertot

Chanel Mimosa, I love this shimmery yellow


----------



## Bethc

Bikini bottom


----------



## Aiyana

Sally Hansen Fairy Teal layered with Sinful Colors Nail Junkie. Sparkling toes.


----------



## SugarDaisy

OPI Strawberry Margarita


----------



## ipudgybear

Sephora by OPI. Access 24/7


----------



## Phédre

Chanel Mimosa


----------



## Love Of My Life

ulta scarlet starlet


----------



## knasarae

coachlover1000 said:


> Oh my gawd girl, that looks gawwgous!!! I'm wearing China Glaze Tronice Hyper Haute.


 
Aw thanks hon! I honestly think I like flakies on the toes even better than on my hands!!!  I have a feeling my feet are going to live in flakies for the majority of the summer.


----------



## marchtiger

China Glaze Strawberry Fields. I don't think I like it on me.


----------



## mja0375

Sally Hansen nail strips in Don't Get Catty (pink leopard)


----------



## frick&frack

H&M blue my mind


----------



## frick&frack

added color club covered in diamonds 


frick&frack said:


> H&M blue my mind


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter la moss


----------



## ashleyroe

china glaze! fifth avenue!


----------



## princesspig

Catrice Raspberry Fields Forever


----------



## stacmck

Essie Super Bossa Nova


----------



## frick&frack

zoya adina


----------



## knasarae

Nubar Peacock Feathers


----------



## selkiewriter

Nubar Cotton Candy. I thought it was blue in the bottle but it looks more green on. Maybe I need to apply a few more coats?


----------



## knasarae

knasarae said:


> Nubar Peacock Feathers


 
Sorry, I'm still having a horrible time getting pictures of my feet lol.


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter la moss


----------



## princesspig

Orly Space Cadet is currently drying on my toenails


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Zoya Tanzy with La Rosa Crackle in Hot Purple on the big toes


----------



## stacmck

stacmck said:


> Essie Super Bossa Nova



This is chipping on my big toe already...boo


----------



## stacmck

Just put China Glaze Broken Hearted on top of Super Bossa Nova in an attempt to cover up the chip - looks kinda cool!


----------



## frick&frack

bunnymasseuse said:


> Zoya Tanzy with La Rosa Crackle in Hot Purple on the big toes


^reminds me of clemson 



OPI - not like the movies


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Morning Rose


----------



## SugarDaisy

China Glaze- Ahoy


----------



## bunnymasseuse

frick&frack said:


> ^reminds me of clemson


Not a clemson fan, but never considered the combo!  I wanted yellow with purple on top, but all I had was Tanzy with me at the moment.


----------



## Hurrem1001

I'm wearing Milani - Blackberry Baby


----------



## BarbPixie

Ate Berries in the Canaries


----------



## awhitney

Dior Aloha


----------



## Tx Honeybee

I was trying to go a few days without polishing my toenails, but my toes just looked so sad and plain looking.  Since I still have Orly's Halley's Comet on my finger nails, I decided to do a French pedi.  I didn't decide on this until 12:30 last night, but thank goodness my S.V. Topcoat dried my nails almost instantly.





Please excuse my pics.  I always take pics at night it seems....


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Black Pearl


----------



## frick&frack

color club - ultra violet


----------



## coutureinatl

Zoya Charisma with top coat to make shiny, not in the mood for matte


----------



## chynxi_a

Dior Paradise.


----------



## douzz

chanel morning rose


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Still wearing OPI Ate Berries in the Canaries


----------



## yakusoku.af

opi conga line coral =)


----------



## Juz

Black!!!


----------



## frick&frack

OPI absolutely alice


----------



## ~bastet

OPI Parlez-vous OPI with a top coat of China Glaze Fairy Dust


----------



## thegoreprincess

Cult Nails Devious Nature


----------



## bunnymasseuse

OPI Jasper Jade ( a lovely gift from a TPFr, and BH picked this color as his favorite).


----------



## Aiyana

American Apparel African Violet, a lovely purple creme.


----------



## MetalliChick

I have on China Glaze - Grape Juice.
We finally had flip-flop weather here this weekend and I finally painted my toenails since _last summer_!


----------



## Necromancer

Wet n Wild Party Of Five


----------



## michie

Sally Hansen "Mint Sorbet"


----------



## musicjunkie5

Essie Smooth Sailing


----------



## selkiewriter

China Glaze Watermelon Rind (left foot)
China Glaze Emerald Fitzgerald (right foot)

I wanted to try both of them and since they are in the green family I put one on each foot. You know you're a nail polish addict etc.


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter la moss


----------



## nordysgal

OPI Dim Sum Plum!  I'm absolutely in love with this color - the perfect pink/purple balance in a creme!

However, I did do this pedi last week, so it's about time to hunt around my collection for a new color...hmm...


----------



## lvpiggy

essie miss matched


----------



## frick&frack

OPI sheer your toys


----------



## mja0375

Essie Pretty Edgy


----------



## kiss_p

OPI Overexposed in South Beach


----------



## kkgunn

Soak off gel polish base = Shellac Black Pool with NYX Disco Ball glitter on top.


----------



## Phédre

Essie - Splash of Grenadine with Nfu Oh 50 on top.


----------



## knasarae

China Glaze Branding Iron. Loving it so much I might put it on my fingers tomorrow.


----------



## TygerKitty

Phédre;19069931 said:
			
		

> Essie - Splash of Grenadine with Nfu Oh 50 on top.



genius!  I might have to try that for my next mani - I'm tired of my neutral "untrieds" ...I think there is a reason they are untried LOL


----------



## SwatchAndLearn

OPI Teenage Dream


----------



## stacmck

OPI Barefoot in Barcelona


----------



## stacmck

Phédre;19069931 said:
			
		

> Essie - Splash of Grenadine with Nfu Oh 50 on top.


Ooh, that looks like it would be an awesome combo!


----------



## tenenbaums

Essie French Affair


----------



## frick&frack

color club - art of seduction


----------



## SugarDaisy

Essie Formal Dinner


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Riva


----------



## Lady Stardust

Jesse's Girl Glee.  Such a pretty toe color!  I keep re-doing that one instead of changing to a different one


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter london la moss


----------



## Wapce

Zoya Adina


----------



## conrad18

Essie Shorty Pants!


----------



## TygerKitty

Lady Stardust said:


> Jesse's Girl Glee.  Such a pretty toe color!  I keep re-doing that one instead of changing to a different one



I totally just bought this!  So pretty!


----------



## karester

Just put on Essie - Super Bossa Nova.


----------



## VuittonsLover

Funky Fingers - Moonwalk.  It reminds me of NFU-Oh FS-14.  Black with Holo Glitter.


----------



## Aiyana

AA African Violet with a coat of Zoya Kotori on top. I love how Kotori deepens the purple and gives a blue flash. Awesome.


----------



## Love Of My Life

opi candy apple


----------



## Sweetpea83

China Glaze-Pink Voltage (Neon).


----------



## Stephid

Essie - Jamaican Me Crazy


----------



## Iluvbags

With the hot weather I went neon. (I only do neon on my toes)
Color Club wham pow.


----------



## thithi

i used OPI Rally pretty pink but I'm really disappointed... very gold looking but maybe because i can only see it from one angle?  the pink is not coming through.


----------



## BluMochi

Revlon Raspberry Rapture


----------



## SugarDaisy

Orly Lollipop


----------



## Necromancer

Wet n Wild Party Of Five...again.


----------



## frick&frack

^ it!



color club - magic attraction


----------



## Phédre

Opi Mad as a Hatter with one coat of Teenage Dream.


----------



## knasarae

Still China Glaze Branding Iron.  I wanna change it cause I feel like it looks funny with bright, summery colors on my fingers.  But it just looks so good I don't wanna take it off!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> color club - magic attraction



added china glaze - nova


----------



## lulu3955

china glaze blk-bila-bong


----------



## jc0812

Chanel Black Pearl


----------



## Hurrem1001

Revlon Not So Blueberry


----------



## ABOVEtheMIND

Sally Hansen - Orange you Cute?


----------



## princesspig

Inglot 316


----------



## scott_f

sally hansen pronto purple to match the nails


----------



## conrad18

OPI Catch Me In Your Net, probably my favorite color!


----------



## irishlass1029

Rimmel London 340 Marine Blue.  Toes are the only mails that get any shade of blue ever!


----------



## TygerKitty

Sally Hansen - Spectrum

(it's like catch me in your net/charla/etc)


----------



## stacmck

Butter London Victoriana


----------



## sushigator

Chanel Paradoxal


----------



## coutureinatl

Zoya Yummy


----------



## MrsTGreen

NYC Late Night Lilac


----------



## SugarDaisy

Sinful Colors Midnight Blue + N.Y.C Starry Silver Glitter


----------



## Phédre

Zoya Charla with Nfu Oh 56 on top.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Chanel Dragon


----------



## nillacobain

Avon - True Red


----------



## selkiewriter

Zoya Charla


----------



## frick&frack

wet n wild - party of 5


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel Nouvelle Vague


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen - Fairy Teal


----------



## qudz104

some very light opi color i got at the salon.. i was hoping it would pop against my tanned skin but i guess i didnt get tanned enough, lol. i like the color though, i wish i remembered to get the name!


----------



## chantal1922

Wet n Wild Break The Ice


----------



## mandabear

Essie - Vermillionaire (a bit of a PITA to put on but smoothed out in 2-3 coats)


----------



## knasarae

OPI Turquoise Shatter over China Glaze Branding Iron.  I was testing out the shatter and got lazy so I left it on.


----------



## Hurrem1001

OPI DS Illuminate.....pretty blah.


----------



## True Religion

Mermaid Tears by OPI... Great color, I see why it's so popular  I had this on my fingers all week and switched to toes yesterday. The florescent lighting in my office makes everything look yellow!


----------



## knasarae

Sinful Colors Irish Green


----------



## Love Of My Life

zoya alex....


----------



## SugarDaisy

China Glaze Frostbite


----------



## knasarae

knasarae said:


> Sinful Colors Irish Green


 
Got a good pic this morning.


----------



## stacmck

Whoa, knas, that's bright!  Perfect for neon week!


----------



## knasarae

stacmck said:


> Whoa, knas, that's bright!  Perfect for neon week!


 
Thanks I love it! And the SC's were on sale when I bought it so I barely paid a buck for it! (WINNING)


----------



## NancyG

Gelish - Night Shimmer


----------



## Sweetpea83

knasarae said:


> Got a good pic this morning.




Fun color!


----------



## everything posh

Chanel- Black Pearl


----------



## Necromancer

Make A Wish by CND


----------



## coachadd1ct

OPI Flashbulb Fushia:


----------



## TygerKitty

coachadd1ct said:


> OPI Flashbulb Fushia:



omg great color and toe rings are so cute on you!


----------



## coachadd1ct

TygerKitty said:


> omg great color and toe rings are so cute on you!



Thank you girl!!!  I sooo look forward to warm weather so I can wear my toe rings.  I love them!!

**Did break one toe (first time ever & not fun at all!) this winter so it was a little hard getting one of them on. LOL!!!


----------



## frick&frack

^yikes...not good!



color club - ultra astral


----------



## cristalena56

china glaze tronica high def


----------



## Juju84

Was Zoya Alegra over Revlon Cherries In The Snow, but I took it off today.


----------



## knasarae

Zoya Paz... I think they should've called it "Spazz" lol.  Brighten this about 10 shades and then it'll be accurate.


----------



## SwatchAndLearn

Used to have OPI Teenage Dream on all my toenails, but because it's been a while, it wore off, I was too lazy to change it, so Teenage Dream is just on my 2 big toes now.


----------



## Love Of My Life

zoya alix


----------



## ByeKitty

OPI My Private Jet


----------



## ooh la la2

OPI Miami Beet!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Chanel Riviera


----------



## PrincessD

Lapis of Luxury =)


----------



## kirsten

OPI Teenage Dream


----------



## SugarDaisy

China Glaze Blue Paradise


----------



## chantal1922

OPI  la paz-itively hot


----------



## thegoreprincess

OPI Bronzed to Perfection! LOVE.


----------



## sweetart

L'Oreal Pink Shells


----------



## bagaholic85

OPI paint moji-toes red


----------



## frick&frack

added essence-julia glitter on top



frick&frack said:


> color club - ultra astral


----------



## frenchiefan

Essie Nice is Nice


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Mistral


----------



## declaredbeauty

China Glaze - Flip Flop Fantasy


----------



## Naany

OPI Nicole Silver and Black Shatter!  Yaaaay! Love!


----------



## Phédre

Gosh Holographic ( a pain to apply without a special basecoat!)


----------



## frick&frack

color club - wink wink twinkle


----------



## OMG3kids

Chanel 505; Particuliere.


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-tart deco.


----------



## babyontheway

Dior Aloha


----------



## musicjunkie5

essie jamaica me crazy


----------



## VuittonsLover

I am in love with my toes right now...lol

Teenage Dream over some random lavendar... pics to follow later.


----------



## stacmck

China Glaze Ruby Pumps


----------



## iadmireyoo

NYX complex purple


----------



## nordysgal

nubar sphinx purple.  a little more blue-toned than I was expecting; definitely a good purple for the fall.  i like it, but also can't wait to switch it up to something more summery next weekend...


----------



## SugarDaisy

frick&frack said:


> color club - wink wink twinkle


 
This plus Color Club Rasperry Rush.


----------



## knasarae

RBL No More War


----------



## Phédre

Nubar Baby Sprout with Nubar Dewdrop on top (wich you can't see because there's no sun!)


----------



## nordysgal

knasarae said:


> RBL No More War
> http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1426866&amp;stc=1&amp;d=1308053641



Love it!  I just had this pedi on this past weekend and got so many comments!   NMW is such an interesting color and conversation starter (although it did stain my nails a bit, but hey, it was worth it!).


----------



## Gurzzy

OPI - Mod about you

I think this is my most used pedicure colour. My toes are long and thin like fingers lol, so I've always preferred pastels on them as opposed to brights. It's more subtle!


----------



## knasarae

nordysgal said:


> Love it! I just had this pedi on this past weekend and got so many comments! NMW is such an interesting color and conversation starter (although it did stain my nails a bit, but hey, it was worth it!).


 

Yea I would say it's one of the ugliest, most beautiful greens ever!! I'm sorry to hear it stained...   Hopefully my base coat will prevent that for me.


----------



## Phédre

knasarae said:


> Yea I would say it's one of the ugliest, most beautiful greens ever!! I'm sorry to hear it stained...   Hopefully my base coat will prevent that for me.


 
I need to keep my toenails painted cause Charla turned them into Smurfs, regardless of the basecoat I used...


----------



## knasarae

^  I can believe that.  Edyta stained my nails really bad.


----------



## ABOVEtheMIND

Sally Hansen - Night Hydrangea


----------



## nordysgal

Phédre;19218096 said:
			
		

> I need to keep my toenails painted cause Charla  turned them into Smurfs, regardless of the basecoat I used...





knasarae said:


> ^  I can believe that.  Edyta stained my nails really bad.




Have either of you tried using lemon juice to remove stains on nails?  I just saw this suggested in an article on bellasugar - may need to try it out over the weekend.


----------



## Phédre

nordysgal said:


> Have either of you tried using lemon juice to remove stains on nails?  I just saw this suggested in an article on bellasugar - may need to try it out over the weekend.


 
Thanks for the tip! I'm going to try that if I remove my pedi. I did buff them and it helped a little.


----------



## knasarae

I've never tried lemon juice but I've heard that.  I also heard whitening toothpaste?  I don't worry too much about it because my nails are never bare anymore though lol.


----------



## goodmornin

OPI - Manucurist of Seville today!


----------



## missaudreygrace

essie topless & barefoot with kisses & bises as a top coat


----------



## TygerKitty

OMG jesse's girl 'glee'

HOLY WOW this is an uber glittery polish and it's GORGEOUS!!!!!!!!


----------



## OMG3kids

Chanel 505 covered lightly with OPI Designer Series 012.  Love it! Adds just enough sparkle to the Particuliere to make it summer-y.


----------



## thedseer

opi - ski teal we drop!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Phédre;19215971 said:
			
		

> Nubar Baby Sprout with Nubar Dewdrop on top (wich you can't see because there's no sun!)




Looks great.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

I'm in a vampy mood-Chanel Rouge Noir.


----------



## misstrine85

I just putcon Chanel Rodeo Drive


----------



## Hurrem1001

OPI DS Reflection


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - gilda


----------



## Phédre

Sally Hansen Plum Luck - gifted by my sweet SA!!!!


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Iced Coffee


----------



## spylove22

essie clambake


----------



## ashleyroe

orly, plum nior.
one of the only times my toes match my fingers


----------



## ophelia87

O.P.I. Flashbulb Fuchsia with Silver Shatter over top.


----------



## mja0375

Color Club Fashion Addict


----------



## declaredbeauty

CG Shocking Pink


----------



## Chi town Chanel

Totally bare!  I'm going through a phase where I just want them buffed to a high shine!


----------



## Stephid

Sally Hansen Hard as Nails in Hard to Get


----------



## SugarDaisy

Color Club Wicked Sweet and Other Worldly.


----------



## Tx Honeybee

I'm wearing Sally Hansen HD Lite.  Bought it to go with my new Chaco flip flops.  I highly recommend these sandals.  They have great arch supports!







Please excuse my ugly feet.  I work in a lab and am on my feet almost all day.  I've been try to soften my feet so I put foot lotion on before putting on my lab shoes.  Highly recommend this color though to get back on point.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Cult Nails - Living Water


----------



## Diamond Dazed

OPI Pink of Hearts

Tx Honeybee, that color looks perfect with your sandals. I'll have to check out Chacos because I have high arches and they sound like just the thing


----------



## twin53

OPI melon of troy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Love & Beauty Green


----------



## BluMochi

Revlon Electric with L'Oreal Yellow Seahorse over it.


----------



## irishlass1029

Borghese Limoncello (which is a funky green)


----------



## selkiewriter

Nubar Reclaim. Very cool color to look at. I wish I'd put it on my fingers so I could see the cool color changes a little closer.


----------



## thegoreprincess

Essie One Day Without Blues


----------



## hermetic

OPI Party in my cabana


----------



## stacmck

Chanel Paradoxal


----------



## ipudgybear

Zoya Lisa


----------



## merekat703

modern pink- color club


----------



## kati37

Essie's Mod Squad


----------



## babyontheway

Dior nirvana


----------



## mandabear

Still wearing Essie Vermillionaire:







That's not a blob of orange nail polish by my foot, lol.


----------



## frick&frack

revlon - victorian


----------



## knasarae

mandabear said:


> Still wearing Essie Vermillionaire:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not a blob of orange nail polish by my foot, lol.



Lol. I love your sandals! Where did u get them if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## BluMochi

Ulta Professional Twilight


----------



## mandabear

knasarae said:


> Lol. I love your sandals! Where did u get them if you don't mind me asking?



Target! I got them last summer though.


----------



## SugarDaisy

MAC Imperial Flower


----------



## mja0375

OPI Last Friday Night over Color Club Worth the Risque


----------



## hermetic

Chanel Kaleidoscope


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - kiki


----------



## knasarae

Chanel Peridot


----------



## honey on boost

Opi - Steady as she rose


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's _Iced Coffee_


----------



## Rissalicious

Ulta in Deck the Halls


----------



## frick&frack

LA girl glitter addict - celebrate


----------



## d-girl1011

Essie watermelon


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Zoya - Freja


----------



## thithi

Mattese Elite Expolisive Sensation


----------



## sunglow

OPI Clubbing til Sunrise


----------



## Sweetwon

DL - Bad Romance, thanks to my wonderful SA!


----------



## SugarDaisy

OPI Pompeii Purple


----------



## Phédre

China Glaze - Reggae to Riches


----------



## massina21

Just painted them with Chanel-Riva


----------



## gwendolen

sunglow said:


> OPI Clubbing til Sunrise



I have this and never though of putting it on my toes! Sounds like it's really nice and summery! Good call! 


I have Essie Downtown Brown right now on my piggies


----------



## boarbb

OPI planks a lot


----------



## TygerKitty

Zoya - Reva


----------



## GingerSnap527

Essie Shift Power


----------



## sass000

Revlon - Pretty in Papaya


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Graphite


----------



## GingerSnap527

Just switched from gold to brown...Zoya Cheryl!


----------



## thithi

mine are currently nekkid!!  i need to paint them, asap!


----------



## Madame_X

Zoya Jolene... freshly painted.


----------



## TygerKitty

I put a coat of zoya - roxy over the reva... just too red for my tastes, but I still don't like it on me  *sigh* I will probably have to redo my nails all over again tomorrow with a different color


----------



## ipudgybear

Sephora by OPI Caliente Coral


----------



## irishlass1029

Wet n Wild Ocean Green


----------



## coachadd1ct

Nfu Oh GS 14!!!!


----------



## irishlass1029

irishlass1029 said:


> Wet n Wild Ocean Green



I meant Ocean Grotto.  Oops!


----------



## ilovemykids

OPI Designers Series Magic


----------



## glitterchic

Right now they are Sally Hansen Cherry Red.


----------



## thithi

I went with NYX royal purple... I think it needs some glitter, or a topcoat of some kind.


----------



## irishlass1029

Borghese Stellar Notte


----------



## MetalliChick

Orly Space Cadet. My first time having duochrome toenails!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Chanel Gondola.


----------



## Hurrem1001

Sinful Colors - Ciao Bella!

So pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - venus


----------



## nordysgal

OPI Funky Dunkey with butter LONDON No More Waity, Katie.  It's sooo pretty I just keep staring at it!


----------



## stacmck

$OPI 212-Sephora


----------



## mja0375

Deborah Lippmann Stop and Stare


----------



## BluMochi

Zoya Charla


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - tart


----------



## GingerSnap527

Not colored just yet, but I am planning on doing a 4th of July pedicure. Either OPI Affair in Red Square, China Glaze Phat Santa, or OPI Bleu My Mind as the base and then Milani Gems on top ("fireworks").

Just have to narrow down if I want a red or blue background.


----------



## irishlass1029

I'm wearing Orly Naughty or Nice on my piggies and so far, it's my favorite pedi ever.  It's a jelly and I took my time with base coat, 2 coats of the yummy vampy polish and topcoat.  I'm usually lazy on my toes.


----------



## pandapharm

patriotic pedi! 

DL Today was a Fairytale over Lady Sings the Blues...






and A England Morgan le Fay over Zoya Sooki


----------



## Phédre

China Glaze Rodeo Fanatic


----------



## Pinkpuff09

OPI Y'all Come Back Ya Hear


----------



## GingerSnap527

Just did my pedicure, so OPI Bleu my mind with Milani Gems! Happy 4th!


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior gruau


----------



## All About LV

China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy




wow u dont realize how veiny your feet are til u take a pic lol eww


----------



## jadecee

Zoya Ali - love the neon pinkness!


----------



## ashleyjena

OPI DS Reserve


----------



## KiraAR

What color matches an ugly grey orthopedic sandal and white tape? I broke my fourth toe on my left foot. Now everyone is going to be looking at my feet!


----------



## Sweetpea83

OPI-Ate Berries In The Canaries.


----------



## shamrock0421

1 coat of OPI Ski Teal We drop and 1 coat of OPI Last Friday night


----------



## Sweetpea83

^shamrock-very cute!


----------



## chantal1922

OPI Bubble Bath


----------



## VuittonsLover

Deborah Lippmann Ruby Red Slippers.  I am in Love!!


----------



## Sweetpea83

^VuittonsLover-lovely color..


----------



## Jeannam2008

I'm wearing Turquoise and cacaos from Essie


----------



## Phédre

China Glaze Dynasty


----------



## spylove22

zoya layla


----------



## hermetic

OPI Tickle My France - surprisingly good on toes, where I usually only wear brights


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - apple


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Right Said Red


----------



## boarbb

OPI What's with the Cattitude?


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lapis of luxury.


----------



## nutrihuney

opi - tasmanian devil made me do it


----------



## nordysgal

Rescue Beauty Lounge Scrangie.  I am in love!  Must work up courage to post pics of my feet...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Zoya Alex...


----------



## musicjunkie5

Sinful Colors Star Fish... really loving this pink!


----------



## fishnet sinner

I wish I had a picture, but they are Deborah Lippmann Daytripper with Happy Birthday on top.  Thank you HSN for awesome deals that make my tootsies look awesome!


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - marley with la girl - euphoria over it


----------



## knasarae

$opi 212


----------



## calmo73

Essie Meet Me at Sunset


----------



## LVCRAZED

* Opi Mermaids Tears w/ Wh Butterflies!* (can't believe I'm posting this pic of my toes <blush> but whatevers)...LOL!


----------



## sunglow

OPI Ogre the Top Blue


----------



## BluMochi

Essie Too Too Hot


----------



## Bethc

Dior Saint Tropez


----------



## StlwrkrInCLs

OPI Teenage Dream- Sooooooo sparkly!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter la moss


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Chanel Rose Insolent


----------



## All About LV

LVCRAZED said:


> * Opi Mermaids Tears w/ Wh Butterflies!* (can't believe I'm posting this pic of my toes <blush> but whatevers)...LOL!


LOVE butterflies! adorable


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Graphite


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

China Glaze For Audrey


----------



## LVCRAZED

All About LV said:


> LOVE butterflies! adorable



*Aww Thank U!!!!*


----------



## hermetic

Essie Chinchilly


----------



## knasarae

I loved the green skittles mani I did so much on my hands, that I put it on my toes too!


----------



## everything posh

Chanel Graphite


----------



## lulu3955

knasarae said:


> I loved the green skittles mani I did so much on my hands, that I put it on my toes too!



Oh love it!!!!!  I adore your ring too. 

I'm wearing Zoya Ibiza + OPI servin up the sparkle


----------



## knasarae

lulu3955 said:


> Oh love it!!!!!  I adore your ring too.
> 
> I'm wearing Zoya Ibiza + OPI servin up the sparkle


 
Thanks!


I put Avon Jade on my toes for the weekend.  I asked hubby to pick out a complementary color for my hands.  He picked Finger Paints Tiffany Imposter.


----------



## Lulugurl2006

Essie "Like Me"


----------



## SugarDaisy

Essie Coat Azure


----------



## notoriousliz

Zoya Charla....for like the past two weeks. I don't want to take it off lol!


----------



## Phédre

I'm wearing CG First Mate topped with CC Covered in Diamonds. I love First Mate, it's so pigmented, the perfect blue! Don't focus on my dry feet, they really need a good amount of moisturising...


----------



## Juju84

Missha HGR01, at the moment. But it will almost positively be Kleancolors Metallic Red before the end of the afternoon. I have had the Missha on for 4 days now. Kind of bored with it, and the hubby asked for a red, so red it shall be. Lol!


----------



## Sweetwon

Deborah Lippmann Candy Shop


----------



## chanel*liz

chanel peridot


----------



## thithi

CC puccilicious with OPI Servin up sparkles.  i love this combo!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel Mimosa with some nail art.


----------



## babyontheway

Dior new world purple


----------



## Hurrem1001

Essie sew psyched...can't remember if I said this before.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Zoya - Uli


----------



## TygerKitty

lorihmatthews said:


> Chanel Mimosa with some nail art.



really love that nail art!

I have on CG Dorothy Who? from my wonderful SA!  It's sooooooo beautiful and applied perfectly - definitely giving away my other blue glitter polish, it can't even compare!


----------



## jadecee

lorihmatthews said:


> Chanel Mimosa with some nail art.


 
Gorgeous!!! love it!!


Today I have on Chanel Graphite with OPI Serving Up Sparkle on top.  Bling bling!


----------



## confused_gal

essie ssn


----------



## Love Of My Life

zoya alix...


----------



## calmo73

Zoya Ali


----------



## coronita

Essie Chubby Cheeks!


----------



## awhitney

Zoya Robyn w/ Zoya Indigo on the tips!


----------



## dawnqueenb69

*Pure Ice~ BlackRage..Love it.My 11 yr. old dd painted them and added a pink flower on each big toe!!*


----------



## Phédre

Awww, that's so cute, dawnqueenb69! I can't wait to do that with DD, but she's only 4. My feet would be covered in polish!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Phédre;19443716 said:
			
		

> I'm wearing CG First Mate topped with CC Covered in Diamonds. I love First Mate, it's so pigmented, the perfect blue! Don't focus on my dry feet, they really need a good amount of moisturising...




Great color combo!


----------



## ashleyroe

opi - charmed by a snake.


----------



## ~bastet

Sephora by OPI Mermaid to Order with a coat of China Glaze White Cap on top.


----------



## Karheart

Orly Basketcase


----------



## Hurrem1001

I'm wearing Color Club Alter Ego.


----------



## stacmck

OPI My Private Jet


----------



## Phédre

Dior Nirvana


----------



## Karheart

Phédre;19469285 said:
			
		

> Dior Nirvana


 

Ohhhh, that's on its way to me. I can't wait.


----------



## LindaResh

Shimmering green


----------



## sunglow

Don't Mess With OPI


----------



## frick&frack

revlon - desire (from the tinted collection)


----------



## nordysgal

RBL Under The Stars.  Sadly unimpressed.


----------



## kayti

orange to match my orange H clic clac


----------



## BluMochi

OPI Mermaid Tears


----------



## boarbb

opi done out in deco


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - don't be a square


----------



## knasarae

SpaRitual Sacred Ground


----------



## mja0375

China Glaze Pool Party


----------



## Love Of My Life

zoya alex


----------



## TexaninPA

OPI A Good Man-Darin is Hard to Find


----------



## SugarDaisy

Zoya Suvi and mac mean and green


----------



## irishlass1029

OPI My Private Jet


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Mistral


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Pulsion


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Fairy Teal


----------



## frick&frack

gosh - holographic


----------



## spylove22

Butter London Chancer, love this red!


----------



## stacmck

China Glaze Virtual Violet


----------



## kiss_p

China Glaze Strawberry Fields.


----------



## becks.

China Glaze Dorothy Who & Black Shatter


----------



## gwendolen

OPI Girls Just Wanna Play. Perfect summer color !


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

China Glaze For Audrey


----------



## glitterchic

Nicole by OPI Pink Different


----------



## Phédre

OPI My Chihuahua Bites, my vacation pedi! :sunnies


----------



## coronita

L'Oreal Pink Shells!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Put some OPI Black Shatter over Zoya Uli.


----------



## knasarae

OPI Yoga-ta Get This Blue


----------



## LVCRAZED

*Well hubs bday is coming up this Thurs. Soooo I decided to do a Fun pedi to celebrate n get in the mood! heehee!! 

This is what I came up with! Heheehee!! :-P


I used a light pastel pink in OPI Rosy Future then added 1 coat of CG Fairy Dust....Plus multi-colored lil rhinestone flowers...and then diff color glitters!*
(btw..also did mani...in NP thread "What np are you wearing?")


----------



## glitterchic

Revlon Plum Seduction


----------



## Sweetpea83

China Glaze-millenium.


----------



## irishlass1029

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:


> China Glaze For Audrey



Me too!  Can't really pull it off on my nails :cry: but lovin' it on the piggies!


----------



## coronita

LVCRAZED said:


> *Well hubs bday is coming up this Thurs. Soooo I decided to do a Fun pedi to celebrate n get in the mood! heehee!! *
> 
> *This is what I came up with! Heheehee!! :-P*
> 
> 
> *I used a light pastel pink in OPI Rosy Future then added 1 coat of CG Fairy Dust....Plus multi-colored lil rhinestone flowers...and then diff color glitters!*
> (btw..also did mani...in NP thread "What np are you wearing?")


 
That looks fun!!


----------



## TaraP

essie - lapiz of luxury


----------



## calmo73

ChG Senorita Bonita


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

irishlass1029 said:


> Me too!  Can't really pull it off on my nails :cry: but lovin' it on the piggies!



Lol I can't pull it off on my nails either


----------



## frick&frack

hema metallic green


----------



## nutrihuney

zoya breezi


----------



## LVCRAZED

coronita said:


> That looks fun!!



*Thank U!!!!!! hehe!! *



shikki said:


> Thanks!!!!



*yw!! *


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Chanel Paradoxal


----------



## BluMochi

Zoya Elke


----------



## knasarae

Sally Hansen Insta-Dri Bronze Ablaze


----------



## Sweetwon

Sephora OPI Arm Candy


----------



## Karla

Chanel Pulsion


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

Zoya Kimmy!


----------



## stacmck

^ OT, but LOL at your avatar!

(can't stand her)


----------



## stacmck

Zoya Crystal


----------



## calmo73

Orly Fancy Fuschia with CG City Lights on top


----------



## GingerSnap527

Finally a photo....

Zoya Uli with OPI Shatter in Black


----------



## coronita

OPI Cajun Shrimp


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

DL Superstar


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Mimosa


----------



## ellacoach

OPI India Mood for Love


----------



## Sweetwon

Zoya Phoebe


----------



## loveuga

OPI You don't know Jacques


----------



## GingerSnap527

Ulta - Dance Teal Dawn


----------



## coutureinatl

Zoya Nikki with Deborah Lippmann Glitter In the Air layered on top


----------



## sunglow

OPI Siberian Nights


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Iced Coffee


----------



## hermetic

Turquoise


----------



## nordysgal

Models Own Coral Reef.  Great bright color, but a total PITA to apply.  I'll probably give it one more chance before dumping it in the share/swap drawer of my collection.


----------



## SugarDaisy

China Glaze- Pool Party


----------



## tortoiseperson

China Glaze - Atlantis.  Over base coat and one coat of an OPI nude, to see if this will help the staining issue.


----------



## gsmom

essie, sweet talker (pretty turquoise blue )


----------



## MROD

Essie  Splash of grenedine


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - refresh mint


----------



## danae

Summer in the city makes me steer clear of my usual summer shades... Essie Wicked pedi.


----------



## calmo73

ChG Nova over OPI Lucerntainly (close enough..ugh OPI's names)Look Marvelous


----------



## sally.m

Essie's Canyan coral - It was from my secret astronaut! Its lovely!


----------



## Phédre

OPI Ate Berries At The Canaries with Kleancolor Chunky Holo Fucshia on top


----------



## Love Of My Life

lippman.. single ladies


----------



## awhitney

Chanel Graphite


----------



## hermetic

Phédre;19596334 said:
			
		

> OPI Ate Berries At The Canaries with Kleancolor Chunky Holo Fucshia on top




love!


----------



## GingerSnap527

Just put $OPI Spark-tacular Top Coat over my Ulta Dance Teal Dawn and love it.

Side note: I just got my Sephora order today so I basically owned the polish two minutes before I used it, haha.


----------



## mars702

RBL Underwear with DL Glitter in the air


----------



## nordysgal

Phédre;19596334 said:
			
		

> OPI Ate Berries At The Canaries with Kleancolor Chunky Holo Fucshia on top



Love this layering combination!


----------



## Phédre

Nubar Reclaim


----------



## stacmck

OPI DS Classic


----------



## nutrihuney

DL Sara's Theme - such a pretty orange


----------



## nordysgal

OPI Pamplona Purple.  Normally I lean toward blue-based purples, but I have to say, this red-based purple is an instant favorite!


----------



## GlamourGun

OPI Midnight in Moscow


----------



## mzbag

OPI Alpine Snow White French Mani


----------



## nc.girl

China Glaze DV8. I really love wearing this color on my toenails.


----------



## nc.girl

Phédre;19616409 said:
			
		

> Nubar Reclaim



Annnd you just made me buy this LOL! As I was Googling for swatches, I found this pic which made me LOL seriously. See if you can spot the misspelling, folks!


----------



## Phédre

nc.girl said:


> Annnd you just made me buy this LOL! As I was Googling for swatches, I found this pic which made me LOL seriously. See if you can spot the misspelling, folks!


 
Found it! LOL! I never noticed this! I always look at the cute rabbit! You won't regret it, even with topcoat and without a ray of sunshine you still see the holo! It's amazing!


----------



## nc.girl

Phédre;19627420 said:
			
		

> Found it! LOL! I never noticed this! I always look at the cute rabbit! You won't regret it, even with topcoat and without a ray of sunshine you still see the holo! It's amazing!



Hahaha! I showed it to a girl here at work, and she read it aloud and still didn't catch it. Guess your eyes play tricks on you...she read it as "results" and I just busted out laughing. I ended up having to show her the mistake. I think I'll check my one Nubar polish at home if I remember. I have the purple-y one, think it might be called "Treasure." I do love how the Nubar holos go on so smoothly. Can't wait to get this gorgeous green though! I only wish I would have found it sooner, so I could wear it more...it seems kind of summery to me.


----------



## Phédre

nc.girl said:


> Hahaha! I showed it to a girl here at work, and she read it aloud and still didn't catch it. Guess your eyes play tricks on you...she read it as "results" and I just busted out laughing. I ended up having to show her the mistake. I think I'll check my one Nubar polish at home if I remember. I have the purple-y one, think it might be called "Treasure." I do love how the Nubar holos go on so smoothly. Can't wait to get this gorgeous green though! I only wish I would have found it sooner, so I could wear it more...it seems kind of summery to me.


 
I'm going to check my other Nubar bottles too! It is summery, but you can wear it on your toes in winter. I often wear very bright, summery colors on my toes in winter. It gives me a bit of summer vibe when I'm in the shower on cold and dark winter months and it sheers me up!


----------



## nc.girl

Phédre;19627614 said:
			
		

> I'm going to check my other Nubar bottles too! It is summery, but you can wear it on your toes in winter. I often wear very bright, summery colors on my toes in winter. It gives me a bit of summer vibe when I'm in the shower on cold and dark winter months and it sheers me up!



I am a bad girl in the winter too lol...sometimes I like to wear "happier" colors myself. I don't know if I'll be able to do it with this polish though...hate to waste it if I'm the only one who'll be able to see it!


----------



## nordysgal

nc.girl said:


> Annnd you just made me buy this LOL! As I was Googling for swatches, I found this pic which made me LOL seriously. See if you can spot the misspelling, folks!



LOL that's hilarious!  I'm so going to check my Nubar bottles now when I get home for the same typo...

What can we say? Nubar knows it's clients, and that we put out for good nail polish!


----------



## nc.girl

nordysgal said:


> LOL that's hilarious!  I'm so going to check my Nubar bottles now when I get home for the same typo...
> 
> What can we say? *Nubar knows it's clients, and that we put out for good nail polish!*



 They know us well!


----------



## stacmck

LOL, I read it as "results" at first too!


----------



## Cait

Lippmann Collection Lady is a Tramp


----------



## selkiewriter

Chine Glaze Ahoy 

(off to check my Nubar bottles for resluts typos!)


----------



## tatertot

Morning Rose by Chanel


----------



## babyontheway

Dior Saint Tropez (I love this color.... even more than chanel NV)


----------



## BluMochi

Zoya Crystal


----------



## jadecee

Julep Niecy


----------



## eitak

right now I'm wearing OPI's Big Apple Red! I love reds on my toes, and the salon closest to me always has this color. (I don't own it, though.)


----------



## knasarae

Ooh I'm gonna check my Nubar bottles too... especially my Reclaim!


----------



## Phédre

I checked all my Nubars but they're all correct. I kinda was hoping for a naughty one LOL!


----------



## anamariemoore

I just got mine done in a gorgeous Coral


----------



## knasarae

Phédre;19636951 said:
			
		

> I checked all my Nubars but they're all correct. I kinda was hoping for a naughty one LOL!


 
Yea I want one too.


----------



## materialistic85

Essie in "Tart deco"


----------



## selkiewriter

I had two Nubar's with the typo (Sandstone and Conserve). I showed them to hubby and he didn't read the error until I pointed it out. He thought it was pretty funny too!


----------



## mandabear

selkiewriter said:


> I had two Nubar's with the typo (Sandstone and Conserve). I showed them to hubby and he didn't read the error until I pointed it out. He thought it was pretty funny too!



Ooh! I need to check out my bottle of Conserve!


----------



## ashleyroe

china glaze - koi.


----------



## ophelia87

Orly Oh Cabana Boy with Nfu Oh #39 over it.


----------



## TygerKitty

Finger Paints - Peaceful Purple


----------



## Sweetwon

American Apparel ~ Peacock


----------



## nordysgal

selkiewriter said:


> I had two Nubar's with the typo (Sandstone and Conserve). I showed them to hubby and he didn't read the error until I pointed it out. He thought it was pretty funny too!



I just checked, and none of my Nubar bottles had the name calling.  I have to admit - I was kinda sad.


----------



## ~bastet

China Glaze For Audrey with a coat of China Glaze Fairy Dust


----------



## knasarae

I checked all my Nubars.... only one (Wildlife) has the "resluts" error.   I was hoping I had more lol.

ETA: Just realized Reclaim was the one bottle I didn't check, lol! Will have to remember to check that when I get home.


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Flashy Fuchsia


----------



## mja0375

Color Club Otherwordly


----------



## knasarae

Nfu Oh GS-14


----------



## frick&frack

added LA girl glitter addict - crowd surfing over china glaze - refresh mint


----------



## LVCRAZED

*SH Salon Effects in "Kitty Kitty"
* 

(also did mani w/SH KK, in "what nail polish are you wearing?" thread)


----------



## ByeKitty

Collistar Melanzana Glitter (#42?)


----------



## Sweetwon

Deborah Lippmann Single Ladies


----------



## danae

Have been wearing Essie Wicked for 10 days. In the summer, for me to leave one single color this long, it shows it's a truly flattering and favorite color!


----------



## TexaninPA

Loreal now you see me (2 coats) with SC queen of beauty on top


----------



## coronita

OPI Come to Poppy


----------



## Love Of My Life

zoya alex...


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - laney


----------



## stacmck

OPI Yoga-ta Get this Blue


----------



## frick&frack

OPI - flower-to-flower


----------



## nordysgal

^^ I love OPI Flower-to-Flower!  It's one of my favorite pinks, and Summer Flutter was the collection that actually got me to start _following_ nail polish collections last summer (as opposed to just randomly picking out what was available in the the store).

On my toes - MAC Ocean Dip.  My first MAC polish, and I'm pretty pleased.


----------



## blackadara

Essie - e-nuf is e-nuf


----------



## Phédre

Nubar Jewel


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel Graphite


----------



## Alixis

OPI: Here Today, Aragon Tomorrow


----------



## lisanmoose

Sephora by OPI Break a Leg Warmer


----------



## nordysgal

OPI Vodka & Caviar - my favorite red ever!


----------



## danae

Chanel Mimosa. Fun color, but not a favourite...


----------



## mrsadkins9399

China Glaze Ahoy


----------



## SugarDaisy

OPI monsooner or later


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter~la moss


----------



## selkiewriter

Orly Halley's Comet
Pretty but I like Zoya Charla better


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Peridot


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> OPI - flower-to-flower


^I added OPI - I Lilly Love You as a top coat







nordysgal said:


> ^^ I love OPI Flower-to-Flower!  It's one of my favorite pinks, and Summer Flutter was the collection that actually got me to start _following_ nail polish collections last summer (as opposed to just randomly picking out what was available in the the store).
> 
> On my toes - MAC Ocean Dip.  My first MAC polish, and I'm pretty pleased.


^thanks...me too!  it's a coral that I can wear in the summer.


----------



## mja0375

OPI Strawberry Margarita


----------



## lola_haze

OPI Black Cherry Chutney. I get so lazy about my toenails that this is what's on them about 75% of the time. All my attention goes to my fingernails.


----------



## Love Of My Life

dl..single ladies


----------



## h&bag_addict

OPI Lincoln Park After Midnight


----------



## knasarae

Chanel Dragon.  Raaaaawwwwwrrrrrrr!!! 



I know a dragon doesn't make that sound, but that's as close as I could get.


----------



## Love Of My Life

dl  single ladies


----------



## mars702

RBL No more War


----------



## TygerKitty

Thinking about doing some DL - razzle dazzle!


----------



## LVCRAZED

* My 1st Gradient!!  (did mani also... hehe! in "what are u wearing on your nails thread..)

Ok....So my creative juices were flowing like crazy yest!!!  LOL! Did a BUNCH of nail tests, diff looks/designs/ideas....hmm couldn't decide what I wanted to do. 

Geez, 'bout a yr ago or so I had done a gradient tests....but just never got around to doing one...So figured I'd do it now...(btw did a pink, and also a purple gradient test...but decided i'd wear those looks later on...) hehe! 

Here's what I came up with!!  ...btw also added some loose bluish iridescent glitters randomly!

OPI Catch me in your Net, CG Atlantis, CG Fairy Dust
*


----------



## Chanel 0407

OPI - mod about you


----------



## coronita

Wet N Wild - Waves of Enchantment. I think I like it better on my hands than my feet. It is a bit too light for my feet!


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - carrie ann


----------



## loveuga

knasarae said:


> Chanel Dragon.  *Raaaaawwwwwrrrrrrr!!! *
> 
> 
> 
> I know a dragon doesn't make that sound, but that's as close as I could get.





I always thought that dragons made that sound.  

I need to purchase Dragon!  I'm wearing some bright Essie Pink - Infatuation, was a GWP from Nordies a while back.  It has been on since Pink Week... time to change the pedi!


----------



## nordysgal

This week's pedi is Deborah Lippmann Across The Universe.  OMG, it's so pretty!  It's seriously stunning; the only thing holding it back is that I know it's a glitter, so not looking forward to next Sunday's removal...


----------



## thithi

a brown and gold franken with green microsparkles


----------



## BluMochi

Essie Masquerade Belle


----------



## knasarae

loveuga said:


> I always thought that dragons made that sound.
> 
> I need to purchase Dragon! I'm wearing some bright Essie Pink - Infatuation, was a GWP from Nordies a while back. It has been on since Pink Week... time to change the pedi!


 

Hahaaa well I figured I was close!

And you definitely should get Dragon.  It's such a great, strong red! And of course, how could you not want a red called Dragon??


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Graphite.


----------



## stacmck

China Glaze For Audrey


----------



## GingerSnap527

China Glaze - Hey Sailor (a one coater!)


----------



## danae

Chanel Orange Fizz.


----------



## hermetic

Rimmel Hot List (paradoxal dupe) with two coats of Essence Circus Confetti chunky multicolored glitter l


----------



## thegoreprincess

Zoya Yara


----------



## notoriousliz

Zoya Sooki


----------



## Sweetwon

Orly Stone Cold


----------



## gwendolen

Mrs. O'Leary's BBQ. And I'm not sure how I feel about it. I find dark polishes on my toes make my feet look... dirty? Or maybe they just are. Hahaha.


----------



## boarbb

opi louvre me louvre me not


----------



## knasarae

gwendolen said:


> Mrs. O'Leary's BBQ. And I'm not sure how I feel about it. I find dark polishes on my toes make my feet look... dirty? Or maybe they just are. Hahaha.


 
Lol! I actually feel that way about paler colors.  I think super brights and dark/deep colors look best on toes.   I'm sure your feet look fine!


----------



## Love Of My Life

china glaze.. ravishing dahling...


----------



## frick&frack

sally hansen - barracuda


----------



## lulu3955

OPI Blue my mind


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Ming


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Iced Coffee


----------



## honey on boost

Essie - Dive bar


----------



## ByeKitty

Chanel Gondola!


----------



## sunglow

OPI Clubbing til Sunrise


----------



## kkgunn

Rimmel Rags to Riches...  Chanel Peridot simillar


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> sally hansen - barracuda



added revlon - colada fizz


----------



## MetalliChick

I just did my toes China Glaze - Sexy In The City. Gorgeous blue!


----------



## selkiewriter

Kleancolor Vegas Night


----------



## it'sanaddiction

OPI Miami Beet


----------



## coronita

Sinful Colors - Timbleberry.


----------



## knasarae

Color Club Revvvolution. A sweet PF'er gifted me one as mine was a dud. I kept stopping today as i was walking outside to look at the holo.


----------



## kathyrose

It was China Glaze Pink Voltage. Just took it off and deciding what to put on now.


----------



## chinableu

Julep Sienna topped with Milani Jewel FX in gold.

What took me so long to find this part of the forum????


----------



## jaztee

knasarae said:


> Color Club Revvvolution. A sweet PF'er gifted me one as mine was a dud. I kept stopping today as i was walking outside to look at the holo.



I'm always like that with holos - it can be quite a time consuming exercise!

Just did a fresh pedi with Zoya Gilda.


----------



## frick&frack

^LOVE gilda!!! 



zoya - yummy


----------



## glitterchic

OPI Do You Lilac It


----------



## stacmck

OPI Come to Poppy


----------



## Miss Curly

OPI I'm An Aqua-Holic with OPI Sparkle Teal Sunrise.


----------



## thithi

Nars Night Porter... lovely blackened green that went on with only 1 coat!


----------



## nutrihuney

ChG Liquid Leather w Nfu Oh 54 - I may have developed a toe fetish from staring at my toes so much... LOL


----------



## Nan45

Gelish Passion with June Bride. It's been 4 weeks and still looking good!


----------



## LVCRAZED

CG Liquid Leather
OPI I Lily Love You


----------



## Sweetwon

RBL Insouciant


----------



## thithi

Orly Out of this World


----------



## nordysgal

I'm on day #10 with DL Across the Universe!  Only one minor chip, which probably wouldn't have happened if I had been reapplying topcoat every few days.  This polish wears like iron!


----------



## LVCRAZED

*Essie's Borrowed & Blue *


----------



## RubyBegonia

China Glaze Senorita Bonita


----------



## GingerSnap527

China Glaze - Coconut Kiss (bright vibrant purple!)


----------



## VuittonsLover

Nfu Oh 51 with iridscent glitter on tops.

Loves it!


----------



## frick&frack

2 true - shade #15


----------



## Jujuma

thithi said:


> Nars Night Porter... lovely blackened green that went on with only 1 coat!


Any pics?? Have you tried anything else from this collection? Want to get a pedi with one of these colors this weekend. It's between this and the dark gray, bad with names!


----------



## danae

Chanel Paradoxal.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Chanel Black Satin


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel vamp...


----------



## selkiewriter

Zoya Jem


----------



## Karla

Ester Lauder Ultra Violet


----------



## thithi

Jujuma said:


> Any pics?? Have you tried anything else from this collection? Want to get a pedi with one of these colors this weekend. It's between this and the dark gray, bad with names!


No, unfortunately no pics and it's gone, but it looked nice... a bit too dark than what I normally go for my toes, but I bet it would look great as a mani.


----------



## mja0375

Sally Hansen Nail Effects Strips in Kitty Kitty


----------



## musthaveseenher

OPI - Can You Dig It?


----------



## ellacoach

OPI Lincoln Park After Dark, but think I'm changing to Essie Geranium tonight.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Inattendu


----------



## mars702

Nars Night Rider


----------



## frick&frack

art deco - 285


----------



## sunglow

OPI Bronzed to Perfection


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter la moss


----------



## CaliMel

Julep Cameron. It's a nice bright pink that only took one coat.


----------



## Phédre

Barry M Dusky Mauve with Kleancolor Chunky Holo Purple on top.


----------



## Sweetwon

^ I still have not tried my Kleancolor polishes.  

Currently have Dior Blue Denim on my toes. Such a lovely blue!


----------



## BluMochi

Zoya Jasmine


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - ginessa


----------



## shonntew

China Glaze--Fortune Teller
Starting the Fall theme


----------



## sweetbubble

Nude colour: Rimmel Brick Lane


----------



## audrey11

Jujuma said:


> Any pics?? Have you tried anything else from this collection? Want to get a pedi with one of these colors this weekend. It's between this and the dark gray, bad with names!



i posted a swatch of night porter in the nars thread - such a great colour!


----------



## SugarDaisy

China Glaze Silver Lining and OPI Servin Up Sparkle


----------



## Sweetpea83

OPI-alpine snow. (love the way it looks on me..)


----------



## babyontheway

Dior tuxedo


----------



## coronita

OPI Color to Diner For


----------



## nordysgal

Phédre;19844284 said:
			
		

> Barry M Dusky Mauve with Kleancolor Chunky Holo Purple on top.



Gorgeous!  Thanks for reminding me to whip out my untried kleancolors!


----------



## nordysgal

RBL Recherche - and I'm liking it a lot more than I thought I would!


----------



## Rissalicious

OPI - Sparrow Me the Drama


----------



## TygerKitty

opi - lucerne-tainly look marvelous


----------



## hermetic

China Glaze Cherry Pie


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - devotion


----------



## Necromancer

Wet n Wild Party Of Five


----------



## calmo73

RBL Coral


----------



## frick&frack

essence - purple diamond


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Graphite


----------



## thithi

bunk version of CG Flying Dragon.


----------



## ShkBass

Models Own turkish delight


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter la moss


----------



## mars702

DL- Hit me with your best shot


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Peridot


----------



## candiebear

OPI Mod About You

I find myself doing the same toe colors: OPI Mod About You, Zoya Ali, and OPI Thrill of Brazil (Or similar OPI reds) I need to get out of my rut!


----------



## Phédre

Opi Dating A Royal with Opi Last Friday Night


----------



## Hurrem1001

Zoya - Drew


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - indigo


----------



## danae

Essie Jelly Apple (such a classic!)


----------



## jadecee

Made it before the end of summer!  China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy


----------



## Love Of My Life

BL La Moss


----------



## SugarDaisy

China Glaze Urban Night + CG in the City


----------



## stacmck

OPI You Don't Know Jacques


----------



## Sweetwon

Chanel Graphite


----------



## coronita

Essie Jazz


----------



## GingerSnap527

OPI - Y'all Come Back Ya Hear with Essie Shifting Power on pointer toes (lol, if that's the proper term)


----------



## bugirll

Gelish Hot Rod Red


----------



## frick&frack

H&M - hello kitty sweet summer


----------



## nordysgal

RBL Chinoise.  It's nice... but looks like every other red I've ever seen.  I guess I just don't have a discerning palate when it comes to red nail polish...


----------



## LVCRAZED

*Tiger Toes!!  (gradient)*

*MAC Vestral White, CG Classic Camel, Chanel Gold Fiction*


----------



## frick&frack

color club - fashion addict


----------



## hermetic

china glaze rose among thorns - pinkish-red neon


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Graphite


----------



## thithi

diamond burgundy with lynnderella's connect the dots.  so fun!!


----------



## Sweetwon

Sparitual Rhythm of Life


----------



## VuittonsLover

Nfu Oh 61


----------



## mars702

Chanel Blue Rebel


----------



## Whitesnowbunny

Mint green color from OPI!


----------



## frick&frack

wet n wild - blue wants to be a millionaire


----------



## knasarae

Glitter Gal Black Holo.  Doesn't seem very holo.


----------



## stacmck

Zoya Yara


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Blue Rebel w/Coco blue accent toe


----------



## GingerSnap527

Zoya - Cynthia


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - lindsay


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Color Club - Trippie Hippie

I LOVE this color!


----------



## coronita

OPI Smokin in Havana


----------



## 19flowers

the tried and true -- Chanel's Vamp -- still my favorite dark polish!!


----------



## nordysgal

Butter LONDON Wallis


----------



## it'sanaddiction

I've been wearing OPI Miami Beet. Just put Revlon's Facets of Fuchsia on top of it, looks purrty!


----------



## Whitesnowbunny

it'sanaddiction said:


> I've been wearing OPI Miami Beet. Just put Revlon's Facets of Fuchsia on top of it, looks purrty!



I love that color! I got that color half off and used OPi last Friday night and it was soo pretty too!


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - jo


----------



## selkiewriter

Orly Fowl Play
Wasn't sure if I wanted to commit to a mani in this color but I do like it on my toes. I really don't like Orly's brush but they have some nice colors so I deal with it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter la moss


----------



## Sweetwon

Julep Alfre


----------



## scott_f

it'sanaddiction said:


> I've been wearing OPI Miami Beet. Just put Revlon's Facets of Fuchsia on top of it, looks purrty!


awesome colors


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Opi vodka and caviar


----------



## honey on boost

Essie - School of hard rocks


----------



## GingerSnap527

Zoya - Cynthia with OPI - I Juggle Men on top.


----------



## KayuuKathey

Glitter Clear. - NYC


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - mistletoe kisses


----------



## NoSnowHere

Essie sugar daddy w French tips.


----------



## luciabugia

Daily -very natural almost nude colors
On occasion (for more elegant days) Dark red wine or plum color.
These are the colors that compliments my warm skin tone


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Chanel Dragon


----------



## danae

Essie Glamour Purse.


----------



## loveuga

Cult Nails Quench


----------



## ByeKitty

Chanel Rouge Noir

Chanel Gondola lasted for over 3 weeks, so I wanted another Chanel pedi!!


----------



## knasarae

OPI Black Tie Optional


----------



## notoriousliz

OPI He's My Boo


----------



## karester

Butter London Wallis


----------



## BluMochi

L'Oreal Owl's Lust


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel Strong  Forgot how pretty this color is- especially in the sunlight


----------



## musicjunkie5

essie eternal optimist


----------



## lorihmatthews

Just got a Chanel Blue Rebel pedicure!


----------



## coronita

OPI Cozumelted in the Sun


----------



## frick&frack

barielle - jess' champagne toast


----------



## douzz

chanel pirate


----------



## kirsten

Chanel ~ Granite


----------



## thithi

Savina Purple Confetti


----------



## Hurrem1001

I'm wearing OPI Sahara Sapphire.


----------



## elynnin

Essie Waltz.


----------



## Sweetwon

China Glaze Midtown Magic


----------



## trama turgo

Chanel Blue Boy. Pics: http://www.veryverve.com/2011/09/my-chanel-flat-gladiators-summer-should.html#more

Mods, I hope this is ok to put a link to the pics on my blog, if it is not, just let me know and please excuse me!


----------



## frick&frack

butter london: henley regatta, victoriana, & bluey


----------



## Surfie

CND Shellac Hotski to Tchotchke


----------



## boarbb

trama turgo said:


> Chanel Blue Boy. Pics: http://www.veryverve.com/2011/09/my-chanel-flat-gladiators-summer-should.html#more
> 
> Mods, I hope this is ok to put a link to the pics on my blog, if it is not, just let me know and please excuse me!



very pretty , elegant combination =) i will surely bookmark ur blog ;3


----------



## mandabear

OPI - Smitten with Mittens


----------



## coronita

OPI - Magnifico Mexico


----------



## mja0375

Essie Ruby Slippers


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter la moss


----------



## bugirll

Butter-Knees Up


----------



## frick&frack

wet n wild - buy me a drink


----------



## My Purse Addiction

OPI- I'm Not Really a Waitress


----------



## hermetic

China Glaze Evening Seduction


----------



## frick&frack

wet n wild - cougar attack


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Blue Boy


----------



## GingerSnap527

Essie - Chinchilly


----------



## Luv2BuyBags

RBL Insouciant


----------



## Mia Bella

Butter London Yummy Mummy


----------



## BabyPo

Butter London Primrose Hill Picnic, a nice bright pink


----------



## Phédre

Chanel Graphite


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

bL - Wallis

I hate it on me!


----------



## Diamond Dazed

OPI - Lucerne-Tainly Look Marvelous


----------



## being.myself

OPI DS Radiance.


----------



## boarbb

opi barefoot in barcelona...It makes my toes look dirty TT.....a bad choice for pedi ...


----------



## jazmini

OPI Cajun Shrimp - NLL64


----------



## KittyLouise

Missguided splash in missbehave... rubbish but oh well, it's cute in thick coats


----------



## frick&frack

wet n wild - jungle fever


----------



## frick&frack

diamond cosmetics - chainmail charm


----------



## needloub

_Sally Hansen_'s Right Said Red (I had to spice it up for my anniversary )


----------



## honey on boost

Sparitual - Sacred Ground


----------



## Love Of My Life

BL La Moss


----------



## Bella613

"Wicked" by Essie


----------



## frick&frack

essence - 01 miracle shine


----------



## danae

Essie Wicked. Love it!


----------



## Sweetwon

RBL ~ Under the Stars


----------



## Stephid

Wearing all OPI. Divine Swine on the big nail and Ready, Set, Grape w/ I Lily Love You on top of the small nails.


----------



## stacmck

China Glaze Midnight Mission


----------



## thegoreprincess

Butter London Wallis


----------



## luvchnl

Guerlain Intense Red Metorites over Color Zone Orange Glow in the Dark


----------



## BluMochi

OPI DS Extravagance


----------



## Miss Curly

OPI Louvre Me Louvre Me Not with OPI Divine Swine over it.


----------



## frick&frack

zoya nimue


----------



## GingerSnap527

Wet n Wild Black Magic with OPI Pink Shatter (pink looks more like purple on the toes, wish it showed up better)


----------



## thithi

mine are nekkid!  i forgot to paint them last night... will have to rectify that asap!


----------



## coronita

I don't know if I posted, but I have OPI My Chihuahua Bites. Going to be changing it this weekend. Maybe.


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Dragon


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> zoya nimue


added lynderella - mercurial


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Dragon


----------



## jadecee

Cult Nails Living Water


----------



## Kwestwhite

Chanel Graphite. I love this color!!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynderella - mercurial



added wet n wild - tangled in my web


----------



## Love Of My Life

D&G dahlia


----------



## nordysgal

Just polished with OPI Grape...Set...Match!  I'm a fan.


----------



## thithi

I went with LA Splash Ocean Sprinkles.... Love it!!


----------



## being.myself

OPI Dear Santa


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - adina


----------



## being.myself

OPI Bad Kitty


----------



## frick&frack

OPI - meep meep meep


----------



## Phédre

Color Club Gingerbread


----------



## Love Of My Life

BL La Moss


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> OPI - meep meep meep


added OPI - excuse moi!


----------



## c0uture

Opi Mod Abot You


----------



## mja0375

Essie Fair Game


----------



## TexaninPA

OPI - Gone Gonzo


----------



## coronita

OPI We'll Always Have Paris


----------



## knasarae

Still Chanel Graphite... this is one of the best wearing polishes I own!


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Uptempo Plum


----------



## danae

Chanel Quartz, it's very beautiful.


----------



## jadecee

Orly Fowl Play


----------



## iadmireyoo

OPI warm and fozzie


----------



## frick&frack

hard candy - beetle


----------



## Leighsdesign

Rescue Beauty Lounge Bruised


----------



## Stephid

OPI I vant to be a-lone star with Deborah Lippmann's Today was a Fairytale on top!


----------



## jensrn

Rescue Beauty Lounge Piu Mosso (an absolutely amazing color!!!)


----------



## Love Of My Life

BL  LA Moss


----------



## durban

China Glaze Ahoy


----------



## mja0375

China Glaze Mummy May I


----------



## jaztee

Orly Lunar Eclipse.


----------



## Maurie97

Rescue Beauty Lounge Fortissimo, best blackened brown out there.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nars jungle red...


----------



## clairesse

Zoya Isla


----------



## en1985

Essie - Carry on


----------



## en1985

Essie - Carry on


----------



## psumpkin

OPI Dating a Royal


----------



## frick&frack

wet n wild fantasy makers - black magic


----------



## FillerAve

$OPI Naughty is the New Nice - It's a bit more shimmery than I had expected but its a really nice winter color!


----------



## frick&frack

ulta - little black dress


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Peridot


----------



## My Purse Addiction

Zoya Pippa


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> ulta - little black dress


added sally hansen - pumpkin spice


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel Steel


----------



## selkiewriter

Sinful Colors- Rich in Heart
I love Sinful Colors. I wish they were sold near me.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Y'all Come Back Now You Here with Black Shatter on top


----------



## Love Of My Life

BL  La Moss


----------



## sunglow

OPI Siberian Nights


----------



## Phédre

China Glaze Traffic Jam with Kleancolor Chunky Holo Fuchsia.


----------



## clairesse

Zoya Freja


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Rouge Carat


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - jem


----------



## mja0375

Color Club Candy Cane


----------



## Love Of My Life

BL  LaMoss


----------



## frick&frack

OPI - pepe's purple passion


----------



## Phédre

China Glaze Rodeo Fanatic + Fairy Dust


----------



## mandabear

China Glaze - Ahoy!


----------



## jadecee

Butter London Artful Dodger


----------



## thithi

BL Black Knight


----------



## NoSnowHere

Essie Aruba Blue


----------



## frick&frack

revlon - facets of fuchsia


----------



## danae

Chanel Pirate!


----------



## knasarae

Sally Hansen CSM in Oxide


----------



## caitesable

OPI Sweet Heart stamped with a silver Konad m65!!


----------



## mzballs

Chine Glaze Lubu Heels!


----------



## thithi

Orly Stone Blue... brightest blue ever!!


----------



## BluMochi

Zoya Sloane


----------



## Hurrem1001

I'm wearing black as a base coat, then Ozotic 532 on top. gorgeous!!!!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> revlon - facets of fuchsia



added lynnderella - love potion no. 9


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF smoke red...


----------



## GingerSnap527

OPI - Blue My Mind


----------



## Phédre

coachlover1000 said:


> I'm wearing black as a base coat, then Ozotic 532 on top. gorgeous!!!!


 
That sounds amazing!


----------



## DanieC

Chanel blue rebel with debborah lippmann across the universe


----------



## frick&frack

OPI - divine swine


----------



## coronita

OPI -Quarter of a Cent-Cherry


----------



## thithi

Dare to Wear Last Leaf


----------



## frick&frack

OPI DS mystery


----------



## BluMochi

OPI Suzi Loves Sydney


----------



## nordysgal

Chanel Strong.  It's much darker than I was expecting - it looks black to me unless you're in direct light/sunlight. Oh, well.


----------



## *MJ*

Chanel Graphite


----------



## tanya devi

Deborah Lippmann~ Do Ya Think I'm Sexy


----------



## mspera

Essie - Fun in the Gondola


----------



## Sweetwon

OPI ~ Mrs O'Leary's BBQ I think it might be my favorite red.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> OPI DS mystery



added barielle - buddha-ful


----------



## Bethc

RBL Scrangie


----------



## mars702

RBL Scrangie


----------



## sunglow

OPI Ski Teal We Drop


----------



## nordysgal

Chanel Particuliere.  Super glossy finish - love!


----------



## mja0375

OPI Lincoln Park After Dark...I always do my nails myself but I went and got a pedicure today for the first time in like 3 years, it was wonderful!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF bordeaux lust


----------



## juicyincouture

Red, after a long stint in Mint Green.


----------



## twin53

OPI Soho nice to meet you


----------



## pajammy

Chanel Coco Blue


----------



## TygerKitty

Zoya - Izzy


----------



## Alixis

Chanel Gondola with Nfu.Oh red flakies on top. No 46, I think.


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - midtown magic


----------



## lulu3955

Julep Maggie


----------



## GingerSnap527

Wet n Wild - Black Creme with Essie Luxe Effects in A Cut Above on top!


----------



## frick&frack

very pretty vampire over wet n wild - rockin rubies > zoya - kissy > zoya - cyma


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

ChG - Marry a Millionaire! 


Love it!


----------



## luvchnl

Toes = LA Colors Moody Red with Nicole by OPI Spark My Mistletoe red glitter top coat


----------



## SunnyValley

I have really been getting into grays this season


----------



## selkiewriter

Zoya- Holly
My toes look like Christmas ornaments!


----------



## ashleyroe

essie bahama mama.

i really dont think i like it. at all.

one of a few polishes i regret buying.


----------



## thithi

BB Couture Frosty Meadow


----------



## Whitesnowbunny

OPI muppets collection Wocka Wocka. Lovely red. I'll get a pic up as soon as we get Internet. Using my phone. Hehe. Addicted to this site! If you like reds this is a deff must have!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF bordeaux lust


----------



## frick&frack

orly - stone cold


----------



## Necromancer

wet n wild's party of five


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> orly - stone cold



added zoya - rina


----------



## Phédre

CG Blue Year's Eve with Snowglobe on top


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added zoya - rina



added zoya - twila


----------



## loveuga

Chanel Dragon... may put Rock Coat on top, haven't decided yet.


----------



## mja0375

OPI Big Apple Red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added zoya - twila



added lynnderella - one nutty fruitcake


----------



## clairesse

Zoya Blair


----------



## GingerSnap527

China Glaze - Phat Santa


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Rouge Carat


----------



## Bag Fetish

Pretty pink/red


----------



## DivaPlavalaguna

Ruby Pumps. Always Ruby Pumps


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF bordeaux lust


----------



## FillerAve

Sephora by OPI 'Keep Me On My Mistletoes'


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF bordeaux lust


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Rose Exuberant


----------



## Sweetwon

Koh black stars. Love it!


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - love marilyn


----------



## knasarae

Sally Hansen CSM Oxide... this is the third time in like 2 months.  I love this on my feet!


----------



## shopaddict24

sephora by opi- be-claus i said so. it's so festive


----------



## nordysgal

NARS Tokaido Express.  Gorgeous purple shimmer!


----------



## frick&frack

lynnderella - funny money


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Rouge Carat


----------



## ashleyroe

OPI catherine the grape.


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - reva


----------



## BluMochi

Zoya Jasmine


----------



## CountryGlamour

Glittery RED!


----------



## Love Of My Life

chanel rouge noir


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Commander in Chic


----------



## frick&frack

butter london - chancer


----------



## durban

China Glaze Hey Sailor


----------



## Miss Curly

OPI Crimson Carol


----------



## Jaanoo

Pastel- Marks & Spencers... its lilacy pink


----------



## Chineka

China Glaze - Shower Together


----------



## Phédre

Sinful Colors San Francisco + Deborah Lippmann Just Dance + China Glaze Fairydust


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> butter london - chancer



added barielle - elle's spell & lynnderella - happy holo-daze


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

opi vodka and caviar


----------



## chynxi_a

Chanel, Pirate


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - blue year's eve


----------



## TygerKitty

OPI - meep meep meep


----------



## Zoomie

china glaze - midnight mision 
(a happy, sparkly dark blue)


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior massai red


----------



## pre10d

Julep Kiera


----------



## Hurrem1001

Zoya Krystal(sp?)


----------



## Hurrem1001

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - blue year's eve


 
You go girl! That's perfect! Happy New Year!!!!!


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Pirate


----------



## trigirl

Chanel-Vendetta.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - blue year's eve



added lynnderella - glittering crowd


----------



## jaztee

China glaze in the city.


----------



## GlamoRosa

Red Carpet by Orly 
with painted flowers


----------



## Zoomie

Essie Dive Bar w/ Essie Lady Like dots


----------



## GingerSnap527

OPI - Blue My Mind


----------



## Mekinfrance

OPI _ So hot it burns


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - tinsel town


----------



## coronita

Zoya Pinta


----------



## lacquered tips

Zoya Holly


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - tinsel town



added a coat of china glaze - some like it haute


----------



## loveuga

matches my mani... SpaRitual Hunk of Burnin' Love


----------



## Hurrem1001

Color Club Revvvolution


----------



## CountryGlamour

butter LONDON - British Racing Green


----------



## frick&frack

tins - the mercury


----------



## stacmck

Decided to paint my toenails even though it's January and cold  Put on OPI Planks a Lot.


----------



## GlamoRosa

Mac in Rouge


----------



## mja0375

OPI Lucerne-tainly Look Marvelous


----------



## Zoomie

Essie Midnight Cami


----------



## Hurrem1001

Barielle Polished Princess


----------



## ashleyroe

chanel rose paradise.


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Zoya Valerie under Revlon Faucets of Fuchsia with Essie - A Cut Above. I looove this combo!


----------



## LVOE__8.7

Opi - Be a Dahlia wont you


----------



## Zoomie

Essie Masquerade Belle


----------



## SkyeNine

Lippmann Across the Universe


----------



## SugarDaisy

Zoya Purity and Gaia


----------



## Lola69

Essie fiji


----------



## frick&frack

nubar - reclaim


----------



## webofspinach

My toes are currently painted a dark (very dark) red -- Velvet Bow by China Glaze 
Only after 3 coats it almost looks Black or near-black especially from a distance... but I loove this color.
Might switch to a truer red soon, thinking about Winter Berry.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF bordeaux lust


----------



## lacquered tips

zoya sooki.


----------



## Phédre

L'Oréal Blue Marine with Milani Gems on top


----------



## frick&frack

orly - iron butterfly


----------



## taco

China Glaze Coconut Kiss


----------



## tatertot

Chanel Peridot


----------



## honey on boost

Nars - Night Flight


----------



## luvchnl

WnW Ready to Pounce with Icing Epic Winning on Top http://forum.purseblog.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=1567995&stc=1&d=1326748867


----------



## babyontheway

Dior pink grafitti


----------



## awhitney

Zoya Sienna


----------



## modegirl12

China Glaze Watermelon Rind


----------



## irishlass1029

OPI My Private Jet (non holo - I ain't wastin' my holo one on my toes in the winter!) LOL!


----------



## sunglow

OPI Fly


----------



## Bethc

RBL Scrangie


----------



## frick&frack

OPI - lucerne-tainly look marvelous


----------



## Lola69

Essie Van D'go


----------



## frick&frack

LA Girl (rock star) - party animal


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Dragon


----------



## amyveg

WnW Grey's Anatomy...not really grey, but I like it.


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Iced Coffee


----------



## bluesunx

CND Smoochie - With the cold, dreary weather in my neck of the woods, I needed a bright colored pedi!


----------



## taco

Julep Blake, it makes me happy to think of bright sunny toes under my rainboots.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel Vendetta


----------



## GingerSnap527

Revlon - Perplex


----------



## iggystar

Sally Hansen Insta Dry Grape Escape


----------



## bluesunx

OPI Black Tie Optional - I was planning to use this for my next mani but my Nerd Lacquer polishes arrived so I used it for a pedi instead. 

I'm kicking myself for not digging this out to use before now. It's gorgeous!


----------



## TygerKitty

FingerPaints - Winter Sky with FingerPaints - Flecked on top!  Can barely see the flakies, but oh well.


----------



## The tall one

zoya neeka


----------



## nicci404

Chanel Lotus Rouge


----------



## semirose

a-England Lady of the Lake


----------



## Jaded81

Chanel Blue Satin


----------



## frick&frack

orly - rock solid


----------



## jen_sparro

OPI An Affair in Red Square, not very summery but I wanted something with that 'lit from within' look to work with my mani (Chanel Quartz- new fave colour ever!).


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - sloane


----------



## winniejo

china glaze ruby pumps


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF smoke red


----------



## tanya devi

Chanel Lilac Sky with Chanel Matte top coat


----------



## Mekinfrance

OPI - Up front & personal


----------



## durban

Zoya Dove


----------



## frick&frack

LA girl rock star - addict


----------



## CountryGlamour

Pop Beauty Nail Glam - Pansy Purple with Confetti on top! (ignore the gray bottle of polish)


----------



## taco

CountryGlamour said:


> Pop Beauty Nail Glam - Pansy Purple with Confetti on top! (ignore the gray bottle of polish)


Love it!


----------



## CountryGlamour

taco said:


> Love it!



Thank you!


----------



## frick&frack

A england - tristam


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Nailtini Sparkler


----------



## Necromancer

OPI Glow


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> A england - tristam



added finger paints - flecked


----------



## SugarDaisy

Zoya Trixie and Luna


----------



## frick&frack

barielle - coalest day of the year


----------



## Phédre

A-England Avalon


----------



## tanya devi

Chanel Red Dream


----------



## Love Of My Life

Julep demi


----------



## jadecee

Deborah Lippmann Dancing in the Sheets topped with Lynnderella The Glittering Crowd


----------



## danilouwho

Deborah Lippman - I Know What Boys Like topped with Lynnderella - Mlle. Violette de Bleu, and then a layer of Thank Blue on my big toe.


----------



## mamamandabear

Zoya Nidhi!  I painted them to match my outfit for my husband's anniversary present      -- a boudoir shoot!


----------



## Phédre

mamamandabear said:


> Zoya Nidhi! I painted them to match my outfit for my husband's anniversary present -- a boudoir shoot!


 
That's going to be a very happy hubby!


----------



## nordysgal

I currently have on China Glaze Urban Night, a great red-based purple.  The Metro collection is so full of winning!

Also, just wanted to say I love all the recent photos!  I've always thought this thread would be great with pics of our piggies - will def be adding mine in the future!


----------



## Phédre

nordysgal said:


> I currently have on China Glaze Urban Night, a great red-based purple. The Metro collection is so full of winning!
> 
> Also, just wanted to say I love all the recent photos! I've always thought this thread would be great with pics of our piggies - will def be adding mine in the future!


 
Metro is one of my favorite collections from last year, formula and color wise!


----------



## Necromancer

danilouwho said:


> Deborah Lippman - I Know What Boys Like topped with Lynnderella - Mlle. Violette de Bleu, and then a layer of Thank Blue on my big toe.



Oh, I like that combo.
Mine are blue too, though paler. I'm wearing OPI's Shimmer & Simmer.


----------



## nordysgal

Phédre;20918222 said:
			
		

> Metro is one of my favorite collections from last year, formula and color wise!



I feel like it totally snuck up on me!  When it was first released nothing interested me, then I picked up a few, and now I am in love with Trendsetter, Midtown Magic, Urban Night, and Traffic Jam - like, can't-live-without-them-love.  Amazing when this happens!


----------



## coronita

OPI - Come to Poppy. I needed some thing bright and this is one of my favorite colors!!


----------



## coronita

danilouwho said:


> Deborah Lippman - I Know What Boys Like topped with Lynnderella - Mlle. Violette de Bleu, and then a layer of Thank Blue on my big toe.



Ohh what is your tattoo?


----------



## danilouwho

Necromancer said:


> Oh, I like that combo.
> Mine are blue too, though paler. I'm wearing OPI's Shimmer & Simmer.



Awesome!  I love that color too.  Hooray blues! 



coronita said:


> Ohh what is your tattoo?



Hahaha, It is a *horribly* faded skull on the top of my foot. I made the mistake of letting it get too dry during healing and wearing sneakers a few times before I should've.


----------



## coronita

danilouwho said:


> Hahaha, It is a *horribly* faded skull on the top of my foot. I made the mistake of letting it get too dry during healing and wearing sneakers a few times before I should've.



Okay I'm sure you've heard this a thousand times -- did it hurt?!!?


----------



## GingerSnap527

ORLY - Star Spangled (Red Glitter!)


----------



## danilouwho

I actually got compliments on my Lynnderella toesies today!  Since it was such a pretty day outside, I donned some flip flops and took the dog to the park.  Thank Blue and Mlle. Violette de Bleu glittering in the sun drew some people in!  Spreading the Lynnderella love all around 



coronita said:


> Okay I'm sure you've heard this a thousand times -- did it hurt?!!?



Surprisingly no! I have 9 tattoos though, none of them really bothered me, hahaha.


----------



## Mina Harker

The only reason I paint my toenails (in the winter) is Yoga!
My fav is any OPI glitter! Very long lasting!


----------



## CountryGlamour

Butter London - All Hail the Queen


----------



## Sunshine Rose

OPI Sweetheart


----------



## frick&frack

color club - total mystery


----------



## CountryGlamour

Butter London All Hail the Queen - an update from previous post with a picture.


----------



## MissBehavin

Nails inc. 'The Boltons'


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> color club - total mystery



added finger paints - easel-y entertained & lynderella - boy-girl party


----------



## mspera

Deborah Lippmann - Pop Life


----------



## danae

Chanel Gondola. First time used, love!


----------



## Phédre

OPI DS Original


----------



## nicciwo

Currently my toes are Ulta3 Blue Heaven. Such a vivid blue, and only $2!


----------



## Mekinfrance

OPI up front and personal


----------



## tanya devi

Deborah Lippmann~No More Drama


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter saucy jack


----------



## Lola69

China glaze gothic lolita


----------



## raindiamonds

zoya indigo with zoya fleck effects maisy on top


----------



## semirose

Zoya - Lolly


----------



## xikry5talix

China glaze - For Audrey


----------



## Sunshine Rose

China Glaze - Blue Iguana


----------



## mja0375

OPI Pink Friday


----------



## mac.empress

OPI on Collins Avenue


----------



## SilverFilly

Revlon - Posh  (such a neat green)


----------



## frick&frack

essence - circus confetti


----------



## The tall one

Essie dive bar


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF smoke red


----------



## coronita

China Glaze - Salsa


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - karina


----------



## *MJ*

OPI Lincoln Park After Dark


----------



## ashleyroe

butter london queen vic.

this color is amazing in the sun.


----------



## Love Of My Life

julep catherine


----------



## frick&frack

revlon - glitz & glam


----------



## smurfgirl06

Nerd Lacquer - Don't Panic!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> revlon - glitz & glam



added china glaze - love marilyn


----------



## selkiewriter

OPI- The One That Got Away


----------



## musicjunkie5

Sephora by OPI Nonfat Soy Half Caff


----------



## Necromancer

I have a combo of OPI Cuckoo For This Color with two coats of a blue glitter called Little Boy Blue by Beautiful Nails. Together they make a gorgeous teal colour. I then added some aurora borealis rhinestones to make them bling:


----------



## frick&frack

^pretty!  love the sandals too 




fabuluxe - hard candy


----------



## Sunshine Rose

China Glaze 108 Degrees


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> fabuluxe - hard candy



added LA girl glitter addict - provocative


----------



## Regee

PURPLE.....a royal one


----------



## PortlandKelly

Wonderful hubby finally agreed to get a pedi with me as a Valentines Day present.  Zoya Apple on my toes, buffing on his.   






PS:  I clearly need to work on that callous on the top of my big toe.  It's from my running shoes.


----------



## frick&frack

PortlandKelly said:


> Wonderful hubby finally agreed to get a pedi with me as a Valentines Day present.  Zoya Apple on my toes, buffing on his.
> 
> PS:  I clearly need to work on that callous on the top of my big toe.  It's from my running shoes.


^soooooo sweet!!!  that's one of my favorite simple romantic things to do.  your toesies look so cute together.





I'm wearing color club - sugar plum yum > lynnerella - love potion no. 99 > lynnderella - billet doux > zoya - valentina


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

China glaze flip flop fantasy


----------



## GingerSnap527

Zoya - Cynthia


----------



## themeanjulibean

A-England Lade of the Lake


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - valerie


----------



## Slavisa

China Glaze - Marry a Millionaire


----------



## tanya devi

Dior exquis


----------



## Love Of My Life

dior massai red


----------



## iggystar

China Glaze - Winterberry


----------



## mspera

Deborah Lippmann - my old flame


----------



## Phédre

A England Order Of The Garter


----------



## durban

China Glaze For Audrey


----------



## Shaymom

OPI Vodka and Caviar, love red toes!


----------



## babyontheway

DL superstar


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> zoya - valerie



added lynnderella - the telltale heart


----------



## mars702

OPI Steady as she Rose with Lynn Nosegay


----------



## Gigi C

Chanel May


----------



## Sweetwon

China Glaze ~ Gothic Lolita


----------



## gelorama

Gelish sandwich N-OPI Kendall on the Katwalk


----------



## amyveg

Sinful Daddy's Girl


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - the telltale heart



added LA girl glitter addict - eutopia


----------



## tanya devi

Chanel Pirate


----------



## nicciwo

Nerd Lacquer Don't Panic over OPI Here Today Aragorn Tomorrow


----------



## jen_sparro

Shaymom said:


> OPI Vodka and Caviar, love red toes!



I have to get that OPI... my toes are Chanel Black Pearl


----------



## frick&frack

a england - lady of the lake


----------



## raisinets

Essie Wicked


----------



## nordysgal

OPI I Have A Herring Problem.  Instant fave!


----------



## TygerKitty

zoya - renee


----------



## musicjunkie5

essie splash of grenadine


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> a england - lady of the lake



added lynnderella - heart of purple


----------



## kathyrose

Sinful Colors Blue By You


----------



## knasarae

My toes have been Sally Hansen CSM Oxide for about two months now I guess with the exception of A-England St. George for a week... every time Oxide starts to chip I just take it off and put it back on! lol  Love the formula on this one.


----------



## needloub

Uptempo Plum from _Sally Hansen_ but it looks more black in this gloomy weather LOL!  Up close, it looks deep purple with specks...


----------



## semirose

knasarae said:
			
		

> My toes have been Sally Hansen CSM Oxide for about two months now I guess with the exception of A-England St. George for a week... every time Oxide starts to chip I just take it off and put it back on! lol  Love the formula on this one.



Lol I don't even bother with the taking off. Have had Zoya Lolly on for like 6 weeks now and just slap on another coat every time I notice it chipping. Every time I think about changing it it just seems like too much effort.


----------



## nicciwo

My toes are now LA Girls Glitter Addict Inspire over Cult Nails Mind Control


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - ruby


----------



## jacquelineo

Zoya Zeehat


----------



## frick&frack

sally hansen - byte


----------



## nteran

Sally Hansen - Twisted pink!


----------



## haxxai

A England - Princess Tears


----------



## amyveg

SC Savage with FP Asylum on top


----------



## nursie

nicole by opi 'save me'


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> sally hansen - byte



added lynnderella - liquid valentine


----------



## selkiewriter

China Glaze- Watermelon Rind


----------



## Slavisa

China Glaze - Shocking Pink (Neon)


----------



## semirose

Finally changed them; OPI - Midnight in Moscow


----------



## mja0375

OPI Ski Teal We Drop


----------



## nicciwo

Currently China Glaze Holly Day


----------



## danilouwho

Deborah Lippmann - Footloose with a few coats of Lynnderella - Bride of Franken on top.

(and wooo went for a walk on the beach this afternoon)


----------



## Shaymom

OPI vadka and caviar with Wet n Wild fast dry in gray's anatomy on top.. Looks cool.


----------



## tanya devi

Deborah Lippmann~ I Love The Nightlife


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Tentation


----------



## *MJ*

OPI - Don't Know...Beets Me!

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## paelaf

glitter gal red sparkle over a england perceval


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter saucy jack


----------



## frick&frack

butter london - big smoke


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter saucy jack


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - suvi


----------



## winniejo

Chanel Graphite


----------



## Theomanic

China Glaze - 108 Degrees


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> zoya - suvi



added finger paints - flecked


----------



## Alixis

a-England ~ St George. A-maaay-zing!!  xx

Had it on about 1.5 weeks now... thinking about putting one of the green Nerds or Elixirs over it...


----------



## tanya devi

Chanel Peridot with Mat Top Coat....sooo love this mattified


----------



## cristalena56

Zoya Yummy and Charla


----------



## jen_sparro

Essie Canyon Coral- I love this colour, it is perfect for summer and has been on my toes non-stop!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter La Moss


----------



## coronita

OPI - Strawberry Margarita


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added finger paints - flecked



added lynnderella - I can afford it


----------



## Lola69

Opi kiss me on my tulips


----------



## danae

Chanel April


----------



## needloub

_Sally Hansen_'s Fairy Teal


----------



## *Jem*

nails inc Manchester sq thanks to Semirose!


----------



## nicciwo

China Glaze Lorelei's Tiara


----------



## semirose

Zoya Ivanka


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Tentation


----------



## Mayrabc

OPI vodka and caviar


----------



## thegoreprincess

China Glaze Skyscraper!


----------



## All About LV

Color Club Peace Out Purple


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter saucy jack


----------



## stacmck

Zoya Stacy


----------



## Sweetwon

Bettina Art Deco Aqua


----------



## Chineka

OPI- Aquadelic

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ashleyroe

opi no room for the blues.


----------



## tanya devi

OPI~Glow Up Already


----------



## Kittie LaRoche

Dior Paradise


----------



## Slavisa

Essie -Fiji


----------



## Cait

Orly Lucky Duck (left over from St. Patty's festivities)

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - freja


----------



## jacquelineo

Julep - Natasha


----------



## frick&frack

catrice - I wear my sunglasses at night


----------



## GingerSnap527

OPI - On Collins Ave.


----------



## alyrris

Chanel Distraction


----------



## semirose

Added Cover Band Sticks and Stones to Zoya Ivanka.


----------



## nutrihuney

Zoya charisma

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## frick&frack

OPI - metallic 4 life


----------



## Phédre

Chanel - April


----------



## frick&frack

lynnderella - forget you not > lynnderella - lovey dovey > milani - totally cool


----------



## NightSpark

OPI  - Vodka & Caviar


----------



## Chineka

OPI- Raggae to Riches

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## zant

Revlon Royal


----------



## Sweetwon

Deborah Lippmann Edge of Glory


----------



## frick&frack

butter london - slapper


----------



## Bethc

Dior St. Tropez


----------



## kipkapst7

Opi mermaids tears


----------



## nicciwo

Essie Jam n Jelly


----------



## jen_sparro

Essie Mint Candy Apple, last time for summery colours before I bring out my winter darks


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Tentation


----------



## babyontheway

Butter London HRH


----------



## knasarae

In love with my toes right now.  Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear in Pacific Blue will be the perfect complement to my Dior Electric Blue mani tomorrow!


----------



## hermetic

matte red at the moment


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter La Moss


----------



## Younna

We'll always have Paris (OPI)


----------



## taco

Lippmann On the Beach


----------



## jacquelineo

A-England Dragon.  Beautiful color, but I don't think it flatters my skintone


----------



## Hurrem1001

my tootsies are nekkid right now!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> butter london - slapper



layered zoya - maisie & lynnderella - attitude adjust-mint (prototype)


----------



## ByeKitty

OPI Midnight In Moscow


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> layered zoya - maisie & lynnderella - attitude adjust-mint (prototype)



added lynnderella - thank blue


----------



## GingerSnap527

OPI - Y'all Come Back Ya Hear?

Couldn't decide from a pink or orange...settled on the orange, lol.


----------



## stacmck

Chanel Tentation


----------



## danae

Tom ford African Violet!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> layered zoya - maisie & lynnderella - attitude adjust-mint (prototype)





frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - thank blue



added finger paints - drummer boy


----------



## peasncarrots

Jelly sandwich of Revlon Royal and NOPI Rainbow in the S-Kylie. The oddest thing happened after 2 days of wear though - I took my socks off and found the polish on one of my toes completely gone! It came off in one intact sheet and my toenail was entirely bare. Must've been too thick with the sandwich and top coat. I redid it and everything's worn perfectly for a week now, no other issues.


----------



## whitneyg

essie play date


----------



## Bethc

Dior Plaza


----------



## mandabear

Essie - Starry Starry Night!


----------



## dotcomgirl

Opi - dominant jeans - light blue

gratify and satisfy ; repeat


----------



## kipkapst7

OPI mermaids tears


----------



## coronita

Wet N Wild - Tropicalia


----------



## nutrihuney

ChG Turned up Turquoise (neon)


----------



## frick&frack

OPI - pedal faster suzi


----------



## amyveg

OPI-Dutch'ya Just Love OPI with bar glitter, Kleancolor Grand Finale on top


----------



## Imindet

FACE stockholm ( J crew 's brand) Spiked punch


----------



## sunglow

OPI Fly


----------



## mspera

Dior - forget me not


----------



## loveuga

Dior Jamaican Pepper

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## ashleyroe

dior perfecto.


----------



## durban

China Glaze High Maintenance


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> OPI - pedal faster suzi



added deborah lippmann - candy shop


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel Distraction


----------



## Chineka

Sinful Colors - Gorgeous


----------



## tilolis

Essie - Sexy Divide


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added deborah lippmann - candy shop



added lynnderella - billet doux


----------



## legaldiva

French tip for now.  Trying to decide on a color for my pedi next Tuesday.


----------



## Billyfulness182

China Glaze Smoke and Ashes


----------



## nordysgal

OPI Fly


----------



## bunniluver

Julep Eva. Really love this color!


----------



## Sweetwon

Lynnderella ~ Love Potion No 99


----------



## Necromancer

Rimmel's Grey Matter (with black square stones):


----------



## GingerSnap527

Added Essie-Shine of the Times over OPI Y'all Come Back, Ya Hear


----------



## nicciwo

China Glaze Electric Beat


----------



## jacquelineo

I just did a Easter skittle pedicure using th following polishes

Zoya Suzanne
Zoya Malia
Julep Susie
Sally Salon Manicure Yellow Kitty
E.L.F Coral cream

A good way to mark off 5 untried polishes


----------



## dotcomgirl

lorihmatthews said:
			
		

> Chanel Distraction



Like the color! Summer!

gratify and satisfy ; repeat


----------



## CountryGlamour

Milani One Coat purple glitter


----------



## kristin.xo

Essie Shifting Power and Pure Pearlfection on top


----------



## Chineka

Essie - To Buy Or Not To Buy

Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Orange Fizz


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Iced Coffee (I love this color when my nails are a bit too short)


----------



## frick&frack

color club - kiss me mistletoe


----------



## Shaymom

Glitter toes! Custome glitter made with all the colors of the rainbow on top of a coral base. Love them!!


----------



## MintBerryCrunch

Nerdlacquer Antisocial Media!


----------



## Mediana

Essie's Material girl


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

china glaze flip flop fantasy


----------



## pixx

Lippmann's Sweet Dreams with a coat of I Lily Love You and Lynnderella's CtD on my big toes.

Pink fest! \o/


----------



## nicciwo

Essie Geranium


----------



## miz.zou

*SPOILEDROYALTY said:
			
		

> china glaze flip flop fantasy



I'm wearing CG Flip Flop Fantasy also. I've had it on for a few days, and I just added Lynnderella Snow Angel to tone down the neon-ness a bit. I love it!


----------



## kiss_p

piggy polish smooches


----------



## amyveg

I have Sinful Cream Pink. It's bright! Gonna do some glitter or flakies on top soon.


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter saucy jack


----------



## Sweetpea83

Zoya-Kristen.


----------



## musicjunkie5

essie california coral


----------



## Miss Curly

Nerd Lacquer Shiny


----------



## frick&frack

lynnerella - attitude adjust-mint


----------



## Regee

Zoya Jana, 2 coats & top coat OTD
It's a lil 'muted' on me, but me likey.......


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> lynnerella - attitude adjust-mint



added lynnderella - lavendear


----------



## windchimes

Orly Rage + Essie A Cut Above (luxeffects)


----------



## tanya devi

Deborah Lippmann The Future Is Yours ( like an abalone shell!) with
                          Stairway to Heaven  topcoat

Very Easter!


----------



## durban

Color Club Shabby Drab


----------



## ashleyroe

chanel paradoxal.


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter saucy jack


----------



## miszgenevieve

i finally got around to redoing my toesies  . i do my nails at home, acrylics, gel w/e i wanna do so i dont have to pay. so on my toes i did gel since i dont really trust myself to do acrylic lol & this time i did a bright blue & pink glitter . i LOOOOVE the way they came out this time ^_^


----------



## frick&frack

milani - blue flash


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter... la moss


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - sky high-top


----------



## coronita

Essie Tangerine


----------



## jacquelineo

Aengland - Ascalon


----------



## nursie

cosmetic arts (no name for the color...just a polish i found in Ross)

cover band's sticks n stones 

topcoat 'out the door' from sally's


----------



## inpermafrost

Zoya Rory from the new Beach and Surf collection. I did not think I would like this color but I love it!


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

OPI Strawberry Margarita


----------



## frick&frack

tins - alluring aquamarine


----------



## Phédre

Kleancolor - Kiss Goodbye


----------



## jldbennett

China Glaze liquid crystal. Perfect pale blue for spring!


----------



## channh08

WnW dark magenta.


----------



## sarahsparkle

China Glaze Watermelon Rind


----------



## karenh1996

Gelish Seafoam


----------



## knasarae

A-England Bridal Veil.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> tins - alluring aquamarine



added OPI - gone gonzo


----------



## awhitney

Zoya Trixie


----------



## GingerSnap527

Orly-Star Spangled


----------



## Regee

Zoya Jana not my color.........so I played a little


----------



## Adais

OPI what's with the catitude ?


----------



## semirose

Julep Helena


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> tins - alluring aquamarine





frick&frack said:


> added OPI - gone gonzo



added lynnderella - bibbity bobbity boo blue


----------



## mspera

Chanel - June


----------



## jldbennett

WnW Spoiled Orange You Glad with Nfu Oh 60 on top


----------



## musicjunkie5

Essie Coat Azure


----------



## durban

Essie Aruba Blue


----------



## TygerKitty

finallllllllllllllly changed colors - it's been forever!

I put on zoya - skylar, very pretty!


----------



## jen_sparro

They were OPI My Private Jet (not a good colour on my toes), now they're bare as I'm just about to paint them; Chanel Black Pearl.


----------



## Sweetwon

Pastel #68 thanks to my fab secret bunny!


----------



## k0be36

Essie She's Picture perfect


----------



## ashleyroe

chanel distraction.


----------



## wohlgie

Glitter Gal Bondi Blue Holographic


----------



## Love Of My Life

DL walk away renee


----------



## coronita

OPI - OPI Por Favor


----------



## bitchychinky

Revlon Fashionista with Blue Mosaic overlay.  So glittery =D


----------



## tilolis

Essie Play Date


----------



## nc.girl

A-England Saint George


----------



## Tack

OPI Fly layered with Orly Halley's Comet


----------



## mrsadkins9399

OPI Tease-y does it


----------



## shammycat

Manglaze Fuggen Ugly with China Glaze stone cold tips
They're both matte grey, but the darker China Glaze made awesome french tips.


----------



## aprilmarch

Dior Waterlily


----------



## channh08

Sally Hansen No Hard Feelings (pretty lilac)


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - anaka


----------



## Billyfulness182

Color Club Metamorphosis


----------



## makeupocd

Dollish Polish California Gurl over DL Makin' Whoopee! Yowza!


----------



## Han011

Color Club - Age of Aquarius!


----------



## nicciwo

Hits Mari Moon Daring


----------



## Phédre

Dior - Psychedelic Orange


----------



## inpermafrost

Zoya Rica


----------



## musicjunkie5

illamasqua nomad


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> zoya - anaka


added zoya - chloe


----------



## mja0375

Julep Eva


----------



## windchimes

Sally Hansen Gem Crush Big Money


----------



## nutrihuney

ChG Japanese Koi w/ NerdLacquer Regeneration

My toes look like Goldfish!


----------



## jacquelineo

A England St George. Slowly working my through my untrieds.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added zoya - chloe



added milani - hot pink


----------



## Ulenceto

*OPI Pink of hearts*


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Snappy Sorbet


----------



## Bethc

RBL Cuprum


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - mistletoe me


----------



## saban

Sally Hansen Nail Polish Strips in Winter Funderland on the big toes and Zoya Kotori over black on the rest of the piggies.


----------



## jldbennett

WnW Buffy the violet Slayer layered with WnW Spoiled Papa-Paparazzi


----------



## jacquelineo

jacquelineo said:


> A England St George. Slowly working my through my untrieds.



Now A England Perceval


----------



## nicciwo

Toes are now Haze Glaze Amber


----------



## Necromancer

I have one coat of a multicoloured glitter by Sally Hansen called Disco Ball. It's very subtle with just the single coat.


----------



## windchimes

Zoya Zuza!


----------



## TexaninPA

China Glaze Aquadelic


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - mistletoe me



added cover girl - glowing glimmer


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel distraction


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Ch G Riveting. Love that this color glows!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added cover girl - glowing glimmer



added color club - fame & fortune


----------



## tanya devi

Lancome Rouge St. Honore #22 THE Perfect Red IMO


----------



## Necromancer

SpaRitual Enchanted


----------



## kristin.xo

Essie Instant Hot with Pure Pearlfection on top


----------



## Phédre

Butter London - Artfull Dodger with OPI - I Juggle Men


----------



## frick&frack

milani - hi-res


----------



## princessofmuch

Orly Space Cadet


----------



## channh08

Sally Hansen No Hard Feelings


----------



## stacmck

Chanel Delight


----------



## tjoyu

NFU-Oh 64 topped with Nostalgic Andie


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Chanel April


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> milani - hi-res



added jordana - purple glam


----------



## NightSpark

Pretty and Polished Midnight Rider. Love it!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added jordana - purple glam


added OPI - save me


----------



## aprilmarch

Dior Merveille


----------



## jacquelineo

Zoya Zuza with Maizie on top.  Fantastic colors


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Plum Luck


----------



## mspera

Chanel - morning rose


----------



## ashleyroe

dior aloha.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added OPI - save me



added milani - lavender 3D glitter


----------



## windchimes

Revlon Colorstay Coastal Surf. Such a pretty blue


----------



## windchimes

jacquelineo said:
			
		

> Zoya Zuza with Maizie on top.  Fantastic colors



I had this same thing about a week ago! Very pretty!


----------



## frick&frack

SH - lime lights


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter saucy jack


----------



## tanya devi

DL~ Ray of Light


----------



## raiderette74

Nubar Treasure- my first time putting it on.  I wasn't overly impressed but then I went outside and it is very pretty!


----------



## Lola69

Essie Fishnet Stockings


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> SH - lime lights



added lynnderella - the bunny code


----------



## hunniesochic

OPI Meep-Meep-Meep


----------



## nc.girl

China Glaze 2NITE from the OMG collection.


----------



## sam364

Sally Hansen Gem Crush - Lady Luck.


----------



## blackeyedsusan

CrowsToes Absolum-Your potions master


----------



## channh08

Orly Artifical Sweetener


----------



## jacquelineo

Zoya Kate


----------



## TexaninPA

Orly Spark


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter la moss


----------



## Adais

Sephora by OPI  - It's my pink !


----------



## tanya devi

OPI~Mad as a Hatter


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Chanel Rouge Noir


----------



## amyveg

China Glaze Pool Party


----------



## knasarae

Sally Hansen Insta-Dri in Mint Sprint. One of my favorite summer pedi colors.


----------



## Slavisa

Dior -Plaza


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter LA Moss


----------



## NightSpark

Pretty and Polished - Midnight Rider


----------



## Phédre

OPI - Suzi Skis In The Pyrenees


----------



## teerash

OPI rumple's wiggin'- lol I love that name!


----------



## tanya devi

DL~Private Dancer


----------



## loveuga

RBL Bangin


----------



## ByeKitty

Essie Dive Bar


----------



## whitneyg

Essie Mango Bango - great coral color for summer toes!


----------



## stacmck

Pahlish Pianos Filled with Flames


----------



## ThePickle

Pam's Girly Bits - Razzle Dazzle


----------



## sunglow

OPI Ogre the top Blue


----------



## tanya devi

Chanel Diabolic~ Vampy perfection


----------



## frick&frack

steffls franken - pureed carrots


----------



## Phédre

Chanel Tentation


----------



## Iluvbags

NARS Ecume


----------



## windchimes

Sally Hansen Virtual Violet over my previous pedi, Revlon Coastal surf


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - flyin' high


----------



## tanya devi

GG~Lizard Belly


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Splendeur


----------



## windchimes

Zoya Lara


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter la moss


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Right Said Red


----------



## chantal1922

Wet n Wild I Need a Refresh-Mint


----------



## blackeyedsusan

EZFLow Tru Gel Jelly Bean with Lynnderella Love Potion #99 on top


----------



## kenseysimone

Kbshimmer/clown puke


----------



## jacquelineo

Chanel - Holiday.  For the Holiday weekend 

I think I might jazz it up with Rainbow Honey Frozen Flame later.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - flyin' high



added BL knackered


----------



## mja0375

Julep Melissa


----------



## aurawn

China Glaze Gothic Lolita. I love it!


----------



## danae

Tom Ford Viper


----------



## durban

Wet n Wild Blazed


----------



## jimmyshoogirl

Chanel Fire. My new fav red!


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter la moss


----------



## tanya devi

Essie Bonded~ the red version of Starry Starry Night


----------



## kristin.xo

Essie Super Bossa Nova with OPI Gettin' Miss Piggy With It on top!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added BL knackered



added NYX - blue ave


----------



## sunglow

OPI Bright Lights Big Color


----------



## knasarae

Zoya Nidhi


----------



## mja0375

Zoya Ali


----------



## Sunshine Rose

China Glaze 108 Degrees


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Tentation


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Purple Posy


----------



## tanya devi

OPI~ My Pointe Exactly


----------



## greentealover

Butter London - Disco Biscuit w/ OPI Teenage Dream sponged on the big toes!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added NYX - blue ave



added revlon - blue mosaic


----------



## nicciwo

A-England Dragon


----------



## winniejo

opi la paz-itively hot


----------



## durban

China Glaze Hey Sailor


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added revlon - blue mosaic



added lynnderella - heart of purple


----------



## Star15Rin

Wearing Zoya Zuza now, but am switching to a pink tomorrow. Haven't decided which one though!


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter la moss


----------



## makeupocd

Lynnderella Love Potion 99 over Butter Knackered. Purple fairy toes!


----------



## AleksandraG

I've used neon colors and i love them for summer  This is Impala matte fluors nail polish...

my nail art blog is http://mileforstyle.tumblr.com...check it if u are interested in nail art, i hope u find some inspiration there

xx


----------



## GingerSnap527

Sephora Pantano Tangerine Tango Creme and Shimmer


----------



## Phédre

Dior Saint-Tropez


----------



## frick&frack

finger paints - santa kisses


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> finger paints - santa kisses



added lynnderella - love lace & lilacs plus LA girl glitter addict - jostle


----------



## dom4pres

M.A.C - Play Day


----------



## joy&lv

Color Club Positively Posh and Nubar Lavender Shimmer


----------



## joy&lv

chantal1922 said:


> Wet n Wild I Need a Refresh-Mint


 
I LOVE THAT COLOR. The formula is so nice. One coater for me but the brush is a little stiff.


----------



## frick&frack

milani - cyberspace


----------



## knasarae

OPI Wooden Shoe Like to Know


----------



## mspera

Chanel - April


----------



## jen_sparro

OPI William Tell Me About OPI


----------



## chantal1922

New York Color Spring Street


----------



## Muslickz

joy&lv said:


> Color Club Positively Posh and Nubar Lavender Shimmer


 
 Hey mine look just like that but in pink..... I even did my 2yr old's to match 

-M


----------



## raiderette74

Just took mine off ..........trying to decide what to paint them.  Maybe I'll go holo..........REtro Pink maybe


----------



## tanya devi

D&G Anise


----------



## debbah

Chanel Dragon. One-coat red-liciousness!


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel vamp


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Barely Blue Bell


----------



## beauty k addict

bourjois beige glamour


----------



## raiderette74

Layla Retro Pink


----------



## ItsAllAboutTheA

OPI Red Lights Ahead... Where? Wanted something bright and summer-y!


----------



## Adais

China Glaze - Strawberry Fields


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> milani - cyberspace



added revlon - whimsical


----------



## durban

Color Club Red-ical Gypsy


----------



## NightSpark

Dollish Polish - Nice scrunchy, Heather.


----------



## purselover30

Pink Friday- O.P.I... and loving it


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

China Glaze Purple Panic


----------



## kristin.xo

Chanel Island


----------



## Haddawaygirl

Flashbulb Fuchsia


----------



## hermetic

Essie Chinchilly, love this on toes in the summer


----------



## chantal1922

Essie chubby cheeks


----------



## raiderette74

chantal1922 said:


> Essie chubby cheeks


 
Love this name!


----------



## greentealover

Picked up Essie Ole Caliente today and put it on my toes! Love it!


----------



## aurawn

greentealover said:


> Picked up Essie Ole Caliente today and put it on my toes! Love it!



I love this -- it's the perfect summer pedicure color!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter La moss


----------



## frick&frack

BL - disco biscuit


----------



## greentealover

frick&frack said:


> BL - disco biscuit



I love Disco Biscuit on the toes! So pretty


----------



## nc.girl

2 coats of OPI Yoga-Ta Get This Blue with one coat of HITS Hefesto on top. I'm loving the HITS Hefesto...it can make any color more fun...even colors I have that I wasn't especially crazy about before.


----------



## ellacoach

Essie Lights...very pretty neon pink, but not blindingly neon.


----------



## jacquelineo

Cult nails - Let me fly.


----------



## windchimes

Essie Barbados Blue


----------



## tanya devi

DL~ Do You Think I'm Sexy built up 4 coats so it looks like solid bright red disco balls


----------



## sunglow

OPI Fly


----------



## Miss Curly

OPI Pompeii Purple. It's really pretty. It's been in my untrieds for a while.


----------



## frick&frack

greentealover said:


> I love Disco Biscuit on the toes! So pretty


^I agree!



added pureed berries - franken from a friend


----------



## mizsunshyne

Frankened dupe of OPI Did you 'ear about Van Gogh? and a layer of SH Diamond


----------



## lil_fashionista

deborah lippmann mermaid's dream.


----------



## mja0375

sunglow said:


> OPI Fly



Same here!


----------



## nessquik

Since I can't paint my nails crazy colours anymore with my new job, I did layering experiments on my toes. OPI's Comet Loves Cupid + Daring Digits Batman + All That Glitters Spotty Dottie Light + OPI's I Juggle Men.


----------



## mars702

Essie Short Shorts


----------



## Regee

I must say I DO NOT LIKE THIS POLISH!!  It's kinda milky & gloppy jelly.....


----------



## syd3

Regee said:


> View attachment 1752535
> 
> I must say I DO NOT LIKE THIS POLISH!!  It's kinda milky & gloppy jelly.....



It's not nice on it's own, but I like it over Zoya Zuza.

I'm wearing HITS Dreamer. Not as amazing as the swatches I've seen online, but I still quite like it.


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

China glaze pink plumeria


----------



## 1 for fun

Orly Halley's Comet


----------



## Regee

Why am I NOT seeing the pics.......!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

OPI's It's All Greek to Me


----------



## *Jem*

Pixi paradise pink


----------



## babyontheway

Dior lagoon


----------



## TexaninPA

OPI Fresh Frog of Bel-Air


----------



## loveuga

Chanel Rouge No. 22


----------



## Adais

Chanel Coco Blue


----------



## stacmck

Butter London Bluey


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Rose Exuberant


----------



## LopreteM

essie a splash of grenadine


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added pureed berries - franken from a friend



added a pink glitter pahlish


----------



## danae

Rbl ikb 2012


----------



## chantal1922

Wet n Wild Sugar Coat


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter la moss


----------



## hermetic

OPI Elephantastic Pink


----------



## jacquelineo

Elevation Polish - El Cap.  A must have for purple lovers


----------



## Sweetwon

I am so pathetic. I have not changed the polish on my toes in forever! I finally changed it tonight to China Glaze Liquid Crystal. So sparkly!!


----------



## TartanHearts

Sally Hansen Gem Crush - Lady Luck


----------



## jacquelineo

Dior - Riviera


----------



## ByeKitty

Essie - Sole Mate


----------



## knasarae

Zoya Zuza


----------



## Phédre

Dior Grenade


----------



## miszgenevieve

China Glaze Hang-Ten Toes


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - aquadelic


----------



## Jujuma

Essie Bikini So Teeny




Too blue????


----------



## nicciwo

Pretty Serious Blue Screen of Death (BSOD)


----------



## debbah

Today it's Chanel Delight, but I may change it as I now have a huge chip on my big toe. Not sure what to do next ... Vampy colr, red, orange or metallic again.


----------



## hokukoroku

SC Daddy's Girl for Father's Day.   i'm wearing it over ChG Let's Groove, which is way too dark for my toes.


----------



## karenh1996

Gelish Deep Sea


----------



## danae

Chanel April


----------



## tanya devi

OPI~ Big Apple Red


----------



## Star15Rin

Just removed Zoya Lolly and putting on Essie Pretty Edgy later!


----------



## alwaysinpink

Just removed DL Across the Universe and put on ChG Pink Plumeria.


----------



## polishproblem

Essie Mojito Madness.


----------



## sarahsparkle

OPI The One That Got Away. Just got it in the mail the other day and I'm lovin' it.


----------



## knasarae

Deborah Lippmann Footloose. Omg, amazing!!


----------



## douzz

inspired by Audrey, chanel vendetta!


----------



## jacquelineo

Elevation Polish - Owen


----------



## mizsunshyne

Zoya Zuza


----------



## Alixis

Canmake 50 (pretty similar but a bit darker and richer than IKB:2012 -- and loads cheaper!!)


----------



## Sweetwon

Butter London ~ Disco Biscuit


----------



## windchimes

Dior St Tropez.  Bout to add some glitter now though


----------



## Adais

China Glaze - Hang Ten Toes


----------



## mpazzo

China Glaze Dorothy Who?


----------



## coronita

OPI - Come to Poppy. One of my go to favorite colors!


----------



## danae

RBL Aqua Lily


----------



## Librarychickie

Dior St. Tropez


----------



## greentealover

Girly Bits - Razzle Dazzle


----------



## chantal1922

Wet n Wild On a Trip


----------



## ChristyK

RBL Chinoise


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter la moss


----------



## kristin.xo

Chanel Diwali


----------



## ashleyroe

opi, jade is the new black.


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter saucy jack


----------



## mrssync0r

Shellac Purple Purple - It looks blue to me though!


----------



## hermetic

OPI Have You Seen My Limo


----------



## frick&frack

wet n wild - on a trip


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Barracuda


----------



## windchimes

essie Bikini So Teeny. ^^I wore Barracuda recently, too!!


----------



## laulaulin

Orly Melt Your Popsicle - it's so bright!!!


----------



## sunglow

OPI Bright Lights Big Color


----------



## Flyboy2

OPI too pink to holdem


----------



## Librarychickie

Chanel Tentation


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> wet n wild - on a trip



added pop beauty - lavender glitz


----------



## chantal1922

frick&frack said:


> wet n wild - on a trip


I wore that color last week!  Now I have Wet n Wild Candy-licious


----------



## knasarae

Chanel Holiday


----------



## channh08

Finger Paints Lemon Sour and Art Nouv-Yellow. (both streaky)


----------



## Star15Rin

China Glaze Surfin' For Boys! New fav toe color!


----------



## jacquelineo

Zoya Carmen


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Coco Blue


----------



## MissCarley

Right now I've got SH Insta Dri Brisk Blue on my toes, which is one of my most favorite blues ever!


----------



## miszgenevieve

RBL Scrangie


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Aloha


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added pop beauty - lavender glitz


^added china glaze - prism




chantal1922 said:


> I wore that color last week!  Now I have Wet n Wild Candy-licious


^it's such a beautiful purple, isn't it?


----------



## jen_sparro

Wearing my standard winter toes colour- Maybelline Bitten Plum


----------



## Adais

OPI - MODern Girl


----------



## makeupocd

RainbowHoney _Hanami_ over OPI _I Think In Pink_


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - the ten men


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Riva


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel may


----------



## confusionmonkey

Zoya Lo


----------



## TartanHearts

China Glaze - Ruby Pumps

Not sure why I picked such a typical color at the salon. Should have picked something I don't already own!


----------



## jacquelineo

jacquelineo said:


> Zoya Carmen



Added Julep America


----------



## CedricD

Right now I have RBL Halcyon


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - the ten men



lynnderella - love, lace & lilacs


----------



## GingerSnap527

China Glaze - Phat Santa


----------



## aurawn

Elevation Ubsunur with Dollish It's A Me, Mario! on my big toes. So awesome!


----------



## smurfgirl06

Nerd Lacquer Resolutionary.


----------



## mpazzo

China Glaze Ruby Pumps


----------



## Andeey

Zoya Arizona


----------



## h&bag_addict

OPI The Color of Minnie


----------



## Ninja321

It is a merino cool from Essie and the color is very pretty.


----------



## aprilmarch

OPI Big Apple Red


----------



## loveuga

RBL Oriental Poppy


----------



## Waffle65

Zoya Avril


----------



## knasarae

I had put one of those WnW ColorIcon polishes on yesterday (the ones that are dupes for the ChG Prismatic Chroma Colors).  In the bottle it shifted purple to blue but after 4 coats my toes just looked like a silvery blue.  Very pretty but WAY too cool for my warmed toned skin.  I kept trying to let it grow on my but finally I got up out of bed and took it off my toes.  It was pretty late last night so my toes are bare today.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford bordeaux lust


----------



## bjaneshek

Kleancolor Neon Aqua and Lynnderella Thank Blue


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> lynnderella - love, lace & lilacs



added lynnderella - ruby red ruby


----------



## Necromancer

OPI MPJ holo


----------



## jacquelineo

beautiful orange jelly sandwich. Zoya Coraline with Rainbow Honey's Hoof Wrassle


----------



## mja0375

China Glaze Flirty Tankini


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - ruby red ruby



added art deco - blue glitter


----------



## ArtsyLVChick

White.....


----------



## knasarae

A-England Ascalon


----------



## chantal1922

Wet n Wild I Red a Good Book


----------



## Jujuma

French, Essie silver from newest collection (name ?) and OPI Shorts Story. I do think the pink line should be wider, do you?


----------



## frick&frack

orly - bailamos


----------



## Addicted2Glam

China Glaze - Papaya Punch


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> orly - bailamos



added happy hands - springs


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF bordeaux lust


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Sirene


----------



## confusionmonkey

Julep Mandy


----------



## jaztee

China glaze Surfin' For Boys


----------



## jdoll

Essie Pink Parka


----------



## Keng

Zoya Zuza + Lynnderella Thank Blue!


----------



## bjaneshek

China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy


----------



## sarahsparkle

Urban Outfitters Bandeau


----------



## jacquelineo

Elevation - pic du gar  +holo top coat


----------



## Necromancer

CND #309 Secret Rendevouz. Its a soft pearl pink. It's pretty, but I'm not used to wearing light colours on my toes.


----------



## jdoll

L'Oreal Tweet Me


----------



## greentealover

Elevation El Cap with Rainbow Honey The Worst Possible Thing


----------



## windchimes

Chanel Delight


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added happy hands - springs



added lynnderella - deep blue seeing


----------



## PolishyOfTruth

CG Atlantis!


----------



## bitchychinky

Kleancolor Metallic Red


----------



## ArtsyLVChick

Caribbean Turquoise this week. Sorry, dunno why my feet look funny in the pic.


----------



## Passionail

Lacquistry Sprouts Through Snow over Essie Sweet Talker 
I need more of Lacquistry I swear


----------



## Passionail

Jujuma said:


> French, Essie silver from newest collection (name ?) and OPI Shorts Story. I do think the pink line should be wider, do you?
> 
> View attachment 1788526



That's pretty!


----------



## knasarae

RBL Purple Haze


----------



## kristin.xo

Julep Georgia


----------



## joy&lv

OPI I just spotted the lizard... it is a mirror like duo chrome... love it!


----------



## laulaulin

Let's have a moment of silence for Melt Your Popsicle, which I removed from my toes today after almost a month.  

Every time it chipped I'd just fix it.  But my toenails are growing longer and I had to take it off!  I'm debating wearing it again, but...I'll do something else.  I guess.  If I have to.

*pours some acetone out in honor of the favorite pedicure*


----------



## twin-fun

OPI Lincoln Park After Dark


----------



## Lola69

China glaze Flip flop fantasy


----------



## hermetic

Chanel Graphite - love it's sparkly-ness in the sunshine


----------



## Sunshine Rose

OPI Fly, a nice change from all the pinks I've being wearing lately.


----------



## debbah

Chanel Diwali. I couldn't wait to try it and had on a mani that I loved, so toes it is! DH, who is usually just annoyed by the time I spend on my nails, said, "Your toes looks like Cleopatra!" LOVE IT!


----------



## debbah

windchimes said:


> Chanel Delight



Ooh love this on toes. It's one of my favorite summer pedi colors!


----------



## nicciwo

RBL Cuprum


----------



## MrsTGreen

L'Oreal VIP Status


----------



## aprilmarch

OPI Big Apple Red


----------



## windchimes

debbah said:


> Ooh love this on toes. It's one of my favorite summer pedi colors!



lol and I love that you've got on Diwali-- I was so torn between the two for my pedi!


----------



## Star15Rin

Wearing RBL IKB:2012 with Lynnderella The Glittering Crowd on top


----------



## jacquelineo

DL - Lara's Theme


----------



## h&bag_addict

Butter London Macbeth


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter la moss


----------



## starlux

OPI If You Moust, You Moust. Perfect summer pink!


----------



## tutucute

ulta salon formula- Tutucute


----------



## Sweetwon

China Glaze Beach Cruise-R thanks to my secret flower!


----------



## jdoll

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear Pop Of Pink


----------



## Star15Rin

Essay Mojito Madness as of 2 minutes ago! Love this color!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - deep blue seeing



added lynnderella - pentimento


----------



## sarahsparkle

CG Surfin' for Boys


----------



## nutrihuney

Maybelline color club pink shock


----------



## jen_sparro

Dior St Tropez for my holiday in Singapore


----------



## bjaneshek

KC Metallic Fuchsia


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - lo


----------



## littlelotus2000

Lynnderella "Salad Days" over CQ "Slate"
(can I just say if you love green, SD is the BEST green glitter ever??)


----------



## Star15Rin

littlelotus2000 said:
			
		

> Lynnderella "Salad Days" over CQ "Slate"
> (can I just say if you love green, SD is the BEST green glitter ever??)



Nice, I'm getting SD and I'm pumped.

Toes are Essie Mojito Madness


----------



## miszgenevieve

Daring Digits Batman over Zoya Purity


----------



## knasarae

Deborah Lippmann Almost Paradise


----------



## jdoll

Nails, Inc. Baker Street


----------



## littlelotus2000

Star15Rin said:


> Nice, I'm getting SD and I'm pumped.
> 
> Toes are Essie Mojito Madness


You will LOVE it!! You can probably put it over your Essie (though I went with a deeper green to make the shiny POP


----------



## tanya devi

DL~Let's Go Crazy


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel holiday


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> zoya - lo



added lynnderella - cauldron drippings


----------



## fendifemale

China Glaze some electric orange (I forgot the name of the color) .


----------



## fendifemale

laulaulin said:


> Let's have a moment of silence for Melt Your Popsicle, which I removed from my toes today after almost a month.
> 
> Every time it chipped I'd just fix it.  But my toenails are growing longer and I had to take it off!  I'm debating wearing it again, but...I'll do something else.  I guess.  If I have to.
> 
> *pours some acetone out in honor of the favorite pedicure*


Lol!  U r 2 funny!


----------



## tangowithme

Art Deco in a blackish-red shade on toenails, on fingernails translucent, pearly next-to-nothing shade to give a glow.


----------



## hermetic

China Glaze Make Some Noise


----------



## makeupocd

Rainbow Honey _The Worst Possible Thing_ over Essie _She's Picture Perfect _


----------



## inhisboxers

Chanel Black Pearl


----------



## Hurrem1001

Orly Sweet Peacock


----------



## sunglow

OPI Fly


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Chanel Distraction


----------



## greentealover

Essie - Ole Caliente...2nd time this summer! I love this color on my toes!


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Diwali


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Chanel Quartz


----------



## Adais

essie - bikini so teeny


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Vendetta


----------



## danae

latest pedis:

Chanel Delight
OPI Sweet Heart
RBL Bella Donna
Essie Haute as Hello
YSL Tangerine from Duo #8


----------



## sarahsparkle

Wet n wild I need a refresh-mint


----------



## chynxi_a

Chanel Pulsion


----------



## mspera

^ We're pedi twins!  

Chanel - Pulsion


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Chanel Coco Blue


----------



## Imindet

Pearl white AGAIN!!


----------



## VuittonsLover

mine are blue glitter.


----------



## polishprincess

no name sally girl mini neon orange


----------



## frick&frack

a england - order of the garter


----------



## windchimes

essie Trophy Wife layered with Orly Mermaid Tale


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter saucy jack


----------



## sarahsparkle

OPI Red My Fortune Cookie


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> a england - order of the garter



added lynnderella - kaballah bracelet


----------



## mpazzo

China Glaze - Fuchsia Fanatic


----------



## sarahsparkle

The Balm - Fire House Red


----------



## Spendaholic

Dior waterlily


----------



## mja0375

Julep America over OPI Color So Hot It Berns


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Orly rage


----------



## stacmck

Cult Nails Deal with It


----------



## hermetic

Loreal turquoise


----------



## kristin.xo

NCLA Eight Days a Week with Happy Hands Flowers On the Highway and Out the Door Northern Lights top coat


----------



## sarahsparkle

China Glaze Dorothy Who?


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF bordeaux lust


----------



## Cayla29S

Orange with gold glitter


----------



## allyabe22

It's this gorgeous pinky purple color from China Glaze that didn't have a name!


----------



## mhkmua

Zoya nail polish in Sweet


----------



## Necromancer

A purple glitter by LA Girl called Euphoria:


----------



## Star15Rin

Essie Braziliant, such a summery color!


----------



## nc.girl

HITS No Olimpo


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> A purple glitter by LA Girl called Euphoria:


^so pretty!




china glaze - raspberry festival


----------



## miszgenevieve

O.P.I. - Kiss Me On My Tulips with China Glaze - Fairy Dust on top


----------



## choozen1ne

Orly - Passion Fruit


----------



## LVoeShopping

Orly Purple Crush


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford bordeaux lust


----------



## kristinized

Opi Rainbow Connection


----------



## Adais

OPI Ogre The Top Blue


----------



## inhisboxers

Dior Glacier & Icy Dew (alternate toes)


----------



## fendifemale

China Glaze "for Audrey". Its like a Tiffany's blue.


----------



## kaleida

Deborah Lippmann "razzle dazzle"


----------



## Necromancer

^ lovely colour


----------



## Librarychickie

A simple French manicure.


----------



## danae

Illamasqua Jomina


----------



## Bags4Bubbles

Zoya Kiki


----------



## mtstmichel

Opi strawberry margarita.


----------



## ZoeLovesPolish

China glaze I'm with the lifeguard and lush lacquer slime time


----------



## kristin.xo

NCLA I'm With the Band


----------



## windchimes

Glitter bomb:

China Glaze Beach Cruis-ER, Rainbow Honey 20% Cooler, and China Glaze Luxe & Lush.


----------



## glittermynails

Bright blue!!


----------



## sarahsparkle

China Glaze I'm with the lifeguard


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - raspberry festival



added lynnderella - when the moon was a star


----------



## hermetic

China Glaze Sun-kissed, awesome color for toes!


----------



## sarahsparkle

OPI Suzi & the 7 Dusseldorfs


----------



## LVoeShopping

OPI Red My Fortune Cookie


----------



## misstrine85

My first shellac: China Glaze Pool Party


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - when the moon was a star



added julep - america


----------



## flavialee

Red for my toenails...


----------



## ashleyhope

kaleida said:


> Deborah Lippmann "razzle dazzle"


 
pretty!


----------



## ashleyhope

New York Summer Hot Summer Red


----------



## sunglow

OPI Clubbing Til Sunrise


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

American Apparel "Manilla"


----------



## sarahsparkle

Essie Turquoise and Caicos


----------



## Llisa

Pink is my favor color, now mine is pink~


----------



## GingerSnap527

OPI Bleu my Mind. 

Added a picture! My pedicurist loved the color and all of a sudden everyone in the salon was looking at the bottle I had brought!


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel vertigo


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Chanel Graphite


----------



## durban

Orly Liquid Vinyl, blackest black and very shiny.


----------



## Ashesela

China Glaze Fast Track  (I'll save you from looking at my horribly ugly toes o.o; )


----------



## LVoeShopping

OPI Done Out In Deco


----------



## Star15Rin

LVoeShopping said:
			
		

> OPI Done Out In Deco



Pretty, I should get that!

Mine are now China Glaze I'm With the Lifeguard!


----------



## jen_sparro

My toes are bare right now... can't decide what colour I should put on


----------



## NightSpark

I just put on Elevation Polish  Xixabangma. Love it!


----------



## nicciwo

OPI I Have a Herring Problem


----------



## LVoeShopping

Star15Rin said:
			
		

> Pretty, I should get that!
> 
> Mine are now China Glaze I'm With the Lifeguard!



Thanks


----------



## hermetic

China Glaze Rose Among Thorns


----------



## lilalove

Zoya Tallulah.  So pretty!


----------



## lilalove

Taking glitter off my fingernails is a pain in itself, I can't imagine trying to get this off my toesies.  I have a strict "No glitter on the toes" policy!


----------



## greentealover

Julep Eva


----------



## danae

RBL IKB 2012. So lovely.


----------



## frick&frack

pahlish - your silver lining


----------



## Amanda_g

This Dior's Bikini and the absolute perfect coral. Perfect for summer. 
Love the formula. So creamy, easy to apply and offers great coverage.....


----------



## Carameliquer

media.artofbeauty.com/16950.Items.ItemLogo.4085.ZP479_Pippa_web.jpg

Im wearing Zoya Pippa right now.. love the color and coverage.


----------



## jdoll

Essie Penny Talk


----------



## stacmck

OPI Dutch Ya Just Love OPI


----------



## peasncarrots

a-England Galahad


----------



## becacine

I can't share a pic bc my toes are camera shy 
I have Pat On The Black - very dark dried blood red


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Purple Posy


----------



## Spendaholic

Orly Robo Romance


----------



## sally.m

Chanel Coromandel. Awesome one coat red which works great with the CL's!


----------



## Charliemeows

OPI Do you lilac it?


----------



## LVoeShopping

Just arrived today, already on and lovin it!

OPI I Eat Mainely Eat Lobster


----------



## joy&lv

Finger Paint "Curator's Crimson" the color makes me want to do wild things.


----------



## LVoeShopping

joy&lv said:
			
		

> Finger Paint "Curator's Crimson" the color makes me want to do wild thing.



What an amazing color!


----------



## thisgreycat

Illamasqua Boosh.  

Would cut my toes off rather than post pics of my Winter feet.. my toes are colours no toes should ever be thanks to the season and my circulation


----------



## mja0375

Essie Camera


----------



## Rambler

Sinful Colors Thimbleberry


----------



## kristchun

Milani 3d holographic in hi res


----------



## LVoeShopping

OPI Red My Fortune Cookie


----------



## sunglow

OPI Pink Flamenco


----------



## hermetic

OPI Over The Taupe


----------



## jdoll

OPI What's With The Cattitude?


----------



## phlnadia

Opi OCTOBER FEST


----------



## phlnadia

Opi OCTOBER FEST


----------



## Star15Rin

China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy! Haven't worn it all summer


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Rouge Carat - Love it so much!


----------



## kristiwashere

Illamasqua Stance, my new favorite pedi color! So many colors make my feet look red and gross, this one is bright enough at least to distract you from it!







(photo has been edited but the color has not been adjusted)


----------



## LVoeShopping

phlnadia said:
			
		

> Opi OCTOBER FEST



Ooh I like this! How many coats did you do?


----------



## Maurie97

Dior Graphic Berry.......


----------



## stacmck

OPI Meep-Meep-Meep


----------



## demingy

Cult Nails Deal With It

I couldn't decide among three polishes; this is the polish my SO picked.


----------



## alternateending

OPI Barre My Soul. I broke a tonail so I needed a neutral.


----------



## frick&frack

jordana - sequins


----------



## catsnbags

Sinful colors Black on Black and SH Diamonds on top


----------



## SusyH

Essie Splash of Grenadine


----------



## Imindet

Sinful Colors "BOOM BOOM"


----------



## inhisboxers

All That Glitters "Heartbreak City" over Chanel "Black Pearl"


----------



## nessquik

OPI Gouda Gouda Two Shoes... looks boring from up here, I think I need to layer some glitter over it, stat!


----------



## LVoeShopping

Confetti Blue Bombshell


----------



## frick&frack

Sally Hansen - coral reef


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

China glaze flip flop fantasy


----------



## Fanchromatic

http://sphotos-a.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-snc7/293202_359959780746830_1437440930_n.jpg

One of my franken protos - I'm thinking of calling it Horse Lord.


----------



## kristin.xo

kristin.xo said:


> NCLA I'm With the Band



I've been wearing this for about 20 days now, and it's not even chipped!  It's time to be changed though, I have too many new polishes to try!


----------



## LVoeShopping

Nicole by OPI Believe It, Do It


----------



## sunglow

OPI Pink Flamenco again


----------



## Star15Rin

China Glaze Surfin' for Boys again! Love this for a pedi!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Sally Hansen - coral reef



added SH - princess cut


----------



## kristin.xo

a-England Tristam


----------



## Midnight_Aeval

Sinful Colors Cream Pink


----------



## TexaninPA

Rimmel Hard Metal


----------



## Llisa

OPI Pink still.


----------



## loeh2001

Deborah Lippmann's Edge of Glory duo.


----------



## mpazzo

KB Shimmer's Watercolor

I've never put glitter on my toes before.  We'll see how much of a pain it is to remove.


----------



## mspera

Chanel - May


----------



## mspera

kristin.xo said:
			
		

> a-England Tristam



Kristin.xo - the blue is stunning on you! Beautiful color.


----------



## kristin.xo

mspera said:


> Kristin.xo - the blue is stunning on you! Beautiful color.



Thank you!!


----------



## tessa06

Nail inc. - Baker street &#10084;


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Delight


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added SH - princess cut



added lynnderella - common sense


----------



## lilalove

China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy.  Man is it bright!


----------



## polishhor

Zoya Jo


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter saucy jack


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Coral by YSL


----------



## melbo

I am wearing "Passion" from Gelish and I have matching nails and toenails . I am one of those matchy color kind of girls


----------



## joy&lv

OPI Mermaid's Tears


----------



## LVoeShopping

OPI I Eat Mainely Lobster


----------



## tanya devi

Glitter Gal~ Light as a Feather


----------



## kristiwashere

tessa06 said:


> Nail inc. - Baker street &#10084;



oh I bet this looks awesome!

I have Illamasqua Nomad on my toes, though it's chipped  I'll probably change it to Illa's Collide later, that one wears really well on my toes!


----------



## polishhor

swiped some RH Celestia over my Zoya Jo.


----------



## pinkpurpletoad

Franken Pink with Lynn GOE.


----------



## polishhor

Orlys Mysterious Curse


----------



## Invidiana

BPTP Hell's Belle


----------



## polishhor

dabbed some Thank Blue, so now I've got 3 polishes on.


----------



## newnails

OPI Princesses Rule Gelcolor.


----------



## GinaD727

I did my first gel rockstar toes from a tutorial i found online, Sparkly teal, looks pretty good for a first timer


----------



## sunglow

OPI Clubbing Til Sunrise


----------



## Midnight_Aeval

I'm wearing OPI Deutsche You Want Me Baby on my toes now!


----------



## LVoeShopping

OPI Suzi Says Feng Shui


----------



## melbo

You girls!! I need to see pictures :useless:


LVoeShopping said:


> OPI Suzi Says Feng Shui


PS. Like the blue


----------



## frick&frack

OPI - I don't give a rotterdam


----------



## greentealover

Essie Really Red


----------



## blackice87

China Glaze Sea Spray =]


----------



## Invidiana

Rimmel Azure. Bright shimmery BLUE in your face!


----------



## loeh2001

Deborah Lippmann Across the Universe


----------



## Waffle65

Essie Bikini So Teeny


----------



## kristin.xo

Butter London Gobsmacked with Out the Door Northern Lights top coat!


----------



## Taralovescolors

OPI Absolutely Alice! One of my favorites.


----------



## Senoshi

Pahlish Toxic & Timeless.


----------



## Bethc

Chanel Dragon


----------



## Star15Rin

Putting on China Glaze Pool Party right now! I need two more summer pedis before I switch to fall colors.


----------



## smurfgirl06

Illamasqua Alarm with CG Luxe and Lush on top.


----------



## babyontheway

chanel distraction


----------



## Love Of My Life

butter saucy jack


----------



## newnails

My tootsies are naked right now!  I took off my OPI gel polish,  Princesses Rule yesterday.  I've had gel polish on my toes for about 7 weeks now.  I have my grandmother's toes and both of my pinkie toes have a split right down the middle as if there are 2 seperate toenails growing on each toe   I was delighted when I took off my polish last night and the left toe now has no split at all and the right one is just barely cracked at the tip.  This stuff is amazing.  I plan on repainting them tomorrow.  Next color is Harmony Gelish,  Midnight Caller,  a darker, silver/grey.  I did my fingers yesterday and I love the color.


----------



## windchimes

OPI Fly, my husband's choice!  He always goes for the teals and turquoises!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> OPI - I don't give a rotterdam



added lynnderella - gotta love brains


----------



## Librarychickie

Nars Chinatown


----------



## Maurie97

Rescue Beauty Lounge Fortissimo


----------



## littleblackbag

Dior Vernis, Blue Label. Love it!


----------



## LVoeShopping

OPI Shorts Story


----------



## fendifemale

OPI "If you moust, you moust"


----------



## LVoeShopping

fendifemale said:
			
		

> OPI "If you moust, you moust"



Love this color!


----------



## fendifemale

LVoeShopping said:


> Love this color!


Thanks! I was going for Barbie pink and this was as close as I could get.


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Plum Luck


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippman's Between the Sheets


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Coromandel


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Opi alpine snow


----------



## Izzbee

Gelish Good Gossip....I love a sparkly red on my toes!


----------



## kristin.xo

kristin.xo said:


> Butter London Gobsmacked with Out the Door Northern Lights top coat!


----------



## windchimes

needloub said:


> Sally Hansen's Plum Luck


^^I love that one



kristin.xo said:


>


Yay!!! 

Mine are OPI Fly + now Happy Hands For British Eyes Only!


----------



## tanya devi

Dior Silver Lake


----------



## lilalove

Milani "Key West".


----------



## fendifemale

kristin.xo said:


>


 
Ooooooo I love it!


----------



## Claraclarita

Love this purple soooo much!! Essence color & go


----------



## kristin.xo

windchimes said:


> Yay!!!
> 
> Mine are OPI Fly + now Happy Hands For British Eyes Only!



That sounds gorgeous!!



fendifemale said:


> Ooooooo I love it!



Thank you!!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - gotta love brains



added NY summer glitter - angel dream


----------



## windchimes

kristin.xo said:


> That sounds gorgeous!!
> Thank you!!



K I couldn't help it.  Warning: Foot Photo.

OPI Fly + Happy Hands For British Eyes Only


----------



## kristin.xo

windchimes said:


> K I couldn't help it.  Warning: Foot Photo.
> 
> OPI Fly + Happy Hands For British Eyes Only



It looks so good!  I don't have Fly, but I'm definitely going to try something like it with For British Eyes Only!


----------



## _twilight_

Jessica "Electric Teal"


----------



## LVoeShopping

OPI Shorts Story topped with And This Little Piggy


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Coco Blue...
www.i974.phot





obucket.com


----------



## Nakshidil

Orly Bailamos


----------



## danae

Tom Ford Bordeaux Lust


----------



## nicciwo

China Glaze Beach Cruise-r. Possibly my most favourite pedi colour ever.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

I am wearing D&G royal. It is a deep sparkly purple..


----------



## VuittonsLover

Opi suzi and the lifeguard I am loving this pink.


----------



## GingerSnap527

Essie - Vermillionaire


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Just painted them with Chanel's Pirate.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF bordeaux lust


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - naked


----------



## thisgreycat

Chanel Black Satin (US version.)  

I am literally half way through my second bottle of this - damned if I know what I am going to do when it runs out.

My HORRIBLE LITTLE DEFORMED TOE is starting to improve now that the weather is warming up, so I figured it deserved a promotion from Illamasqua Boosch.  Which has literally been what I have been wearing for months


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Flashy Fuchsia


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - naked



added lynnderella - garden of even


----------



## SarahNicole1984

Chanel Blue Satin


----------



## tangowithme

Mine is made by Be You, a drugstore brand in a tiny bottle but of surprisingly good quality for the price. Because the bottle is so small, the polish never gets thick and dries out. Be You also makes my other favorite color, a deep red which borders on black. 

Can't read the name of the color without finding my eyeglasses first. It's very nice on tanned feet at the end of summer, a pearly shade of the palest pink. With a clear top coat, those toes glow!


----------



## mja0375

China Glaze I'm Not Lion


----------



## DeeDeeDelovely

Chanel Black Pearl


----------



## Jujuma

MrsTGreen said:
			
		

> Chanel Coco Blue...
> www.i974.photobucket.com



This color looks so good on you. I'm looking thru this thread cuz going for a pedi today. I love when they take the time to really shape your nails right, your big toes are perfect. Now I've decided to take the time and drive a little further (I use two nail salons. One close and less $$, other further and more $$) to get a better pedi. Was going to go dark, but might go light one more time. Love that color!


----------



## hkd0llie

2 coats cult scandalous + 1 coat pahlish great wide open


----------



## sarahsparkle

OPI Kennebunk-port


----------



## sunglow

OPI Thanks A Windmillion


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Infidele


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - garden of even


added lynnderella - salad days


----------



## nicciwo

Elevation Froze to Death over Hungry Asian Bar Fight


----------



## Jujuma

DeeDeeDelovely said:
			
		

> Chanel Black Pearl



Just bought this if you still have on would love to see picture! Thanks.


----------



## kristin.xo

Julep Dakota and Rainbow Honey A Little Kindness - I love it!  It looks amazing in person!


----------



## jen_sparro

Essie Canyon Coral, my beloved spring/summer pedicure... my sister is wearing it on her toes too!


----------



## Star15Rin

Freshly painted in OPI Fly with Lynnderella I Don't Mean Rhinestones on top. It's so cute!


----------



## knasarae

Sally Hansen CSM in Oxide.  I pretty much wore this color the whole time it was too cold to wear sandals last year.  I will probably do it again this year alternating between Oxide and Black Platinum.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF bordeaux lust


----------



## dannia88

I love to use my big toe as the accent nail and keep the rest a solid color.


----------



## hkd0llie




----------



## danae

Chanel Paradoxal


----------



## springmama

Orly Goth with Fingerpaints flashy


----------



## Sweetpea83

Zoya-Kristen.


----------



## greentealover

Zoya Natty


----------



## SugarDaisy

Butter London "Pillar Box Red"


----------



## frick&frack

sally hansen - pacific blue


----------



## NightAtTheOpera

Zoya - Sloan


----------



## ByeKitty

Essie Sole Mate


----------



## Star15Rin

OPI Suzi & The 7 Dusseldorfs!


----------



## tgirl25

Zoya Zuza, Love it!!


----------



## aprilmarch

Dior Apparat


----------



## Chinese Warrior

aprilmarch said:


> Dior Apparat


China glaze Salsa


----------



## windchimes

OPI Vodka & Caviar!


----------



## NightSpark

Illamasqua Baptiste


----------



## catsnbags

BL Big Smoke - totally lovin it!


----------



## LVoeShopping

Essie Turquoise & Caicos


----------



## blackeyedsusan

LVoeShopping said:


> Essie Turquoise & Caicos


Your mani/pedi looks gorgeous! Today my toes are wearing Lynnderella Night-Shade over Chanel Vendetta.


----------



## winterfirefly

My toes are actually a burnt shimmery orange color.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter La Moss


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Thinking of Blue


----------



## rubyjuls

Dior Shadow.


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Zoya Fei Fei with Cult Nails Seduction on top


----------



## SugarDaisy

Chanel "Tentation" and Butter London "Disco Biscuit"


----------



## danae

Chanel Pirate.


----------



## choozen1ne

Kinky In Helsinki -OPI one of my top 5 favorite colors ever


----------



## windchimes

China Glaze - Pink Plumeria


----------



## nicciwo

Enchanted Polish Once Upon a Time


----------



## deltalady

Essie Petal Pink


----------



## LVoeShopping

Essie Jam N' Jelly


----------



## irene83

SOPI Casting call. A dirty pink. Love it-


----------



## jen_sparro

SugarDaisy said:


> Chanel "Tentation" and Butter London "Disco Biscuit"



this sounds like an amazing combination!


----------



## lilalove

China Glaze Elephant Walk.  I normally like bright on my toes, but decided on subdued this time around.  Surprisingly, I love the gray!


----------



## GingerSnap527

China Glaze Red Pearl


----------



## melbo

LVoeShopping said:


> Essie Jam N' Jelly


Love the matching mani and pedi's 


GingerSnap527 said:


> China Glaze Red Pearl


Gorgeous red!


----------



## melbo

Have had this many for 3 weeks...it's a mixture of Gelish-Passion and Sensationail-Rasberry Wine and added some glitter to the tips and sides cuz I need my toes to be real blingy before winter comes. Then they'll practically go into hibernation.


----------



## *want it all*

Pahlish Fire in the Taco Bell


----------



## mja0375

Nubar Purple Rain Glitter


----------



## blackeyedsusan

Last Call At The Crow Bar


----------



## danae

Chanel Skyline. After that I'm taking a break from polish for a bit, time to hibernate my toesies!


----------



## Midnight_Aeval

Buffy the Violet Slayer


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter La Moss


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Dragon


----------



## ByeKitty

OPI Every Month Is Oktoberfest


----------



## LVoeShopping

OPI Purple With A Purpose


----------



## SugarDaisy

jen_sparro said:
			
		

> this sounds like an amazing combination!



I loved looking down at my toes while wearing it!


----------



## Sunshine Rose

OPI Mermaid's Tears


----------



## stephaniesstyle

i have red nailpolish on my toes. i only wear red in the winter, because my feet are so white this time of year.


----------



## Star15Rin

I put OPI German-icure by OPI on my toes last night. I think I like it better on my nails. The pretty shimmer is getting lost!


----------



## kristin.xo

I'm wearing Nails Inc. Old Park Lane.  It's such a beautiful brown / copper chrome and a one coater!  I love it!


----------



## Madrose

OPI Every Month Is Oktoberfest


----------



## Sziem

Not got a photo however currently have Zoya Roxy on my toenails!


----------



## babysweetums

just painted sinful colors last chance on them, contemplating a top coat of girly bits hocus pocus january morning shift happens or street magic (all untried im dying to test out) lol....to many options!!


----------



## ~bastet

Zoya Zuza, I think it's one of my favorite blue polishes!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dahlia by Dolce & Gabbana


----------



## mja0375

OPI Save Me over China Glaze Cheers to You


----------



## tanya devi

OPI~ Mad As A Hatter


----------



## LVoeShopping

OPI Purple With A Purpose 

Topped with Milani Gems


----------



## SugarDaisy

MAC "Spirit of Truth" 
China Glaze "Dorothy Who"
OPI "Absolutely Alice"


----------



## kristin.xo

Rainbow Honey Mare of the Moon.


----------



## LVoeShopping

OPI - Red My Fortune Cookie tips to match my mani


----------



## windchimes

Deborah Lippmann Strange Love


----------



## ellacoach

Deborah Lippmann Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Midnight_Aeval

China Glaze Cyberspace


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Iced Coffee


----------



## Madrose

OPI German-icure


----------



## mja0375

OPI Can You Dig It?


----------



## sarahsparkle

China Glaze Wagon Trail


----------



## lilalove

China Glaze Sweet Hook.  This color is not flattering at all on me!


----------



## jen_sparro

Essie Off The Shoulder with OPI Teenage Dream on top (2 coats Essie, 1 coat OPI)- very girly combo, normally I don't touch glitters but Teenage Dream is a favourite!


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

I'm a strange one. Since I'm wearing closed toes and boots now, I've been swatching a bunch of polishes on my toes. 

I have DL Sweet Dreams, Rainbow Honey Pinkie Promise and Wistful, Finger Paints Go Van Gogh! among others, lol.


----------



## sunglow

OPI Schnapps Out Of It!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

I'm wearing Elevation Matsuda plus Tindur topper and it looks just like Hare Atolla so real happy to find a dupe and not spend any more unnecessary $$.


----------



## LVoeShopping

OPI - Pompeii Purple


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Fire 

My new favorite chanel red.  Absolute love!


----------



## LVoeShopping

mspera said:
			
		

> Chanel - Fire
> 
> My new favorite chanel red.  Absolute love!



What a gorgeous red!


----------



## kipkapst7

Naked...... Really need to polish ASAP


----------



## Badkitty424

Boot and sneaker time of the year for me, so right now they are bare getting some air.....lol


----------



## Star15Rin

I'm polishing my toes today and debating between OPI Casino Royale and OPI Deutsche You Want Me Baby. I'm leaning toward DYWMB because it's Halloween week and I want to wear orange!


----------



## ByeKitty

Diamond Cosmetics Princess Orchid


----------



## Star15Rin

Star15Rin said:
			
		

> I'm polishing my toes today and debating between OPI Casino Royale and OPI Deutsche You Want Me Baby. I'm leaning toward DYWMB because it's Halloween week and I want to wear orange!



Changed my mind and did OPI DS Luxurious instead!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter La moss


----------



## GingerSnap527

Essie - Over The Top


----------



## hkd0llie




----------



## sarahsparkle

OPI Lincoln Park After Dark


----------



## kristin.xo

Rainbow Honey Oni.  I love it!!


----------



## Sunshine Rose

Essie Bahama Mama


----------



## LVoeShopping

GingerSnap527 said:
			
		

> Essie - Over The Top



Pretty color!


----------



## knasarae

Sally Hansen CSM Midnight in NY.


----------



## slowlikehoney

I like to use the Sally Hansen nail strips on my toes.


----------



## QTbebe

I only ever do the classic French manicure on my toes now, cause it doesn't look as obvious when it starts growing out


----------



## dessertpouch

butter LONDON Scouse


----------



## maybeiloveyou

Just did OPI Live and Let Die on my toes (didn't want to post a pic of my nasty fett!). I really love this color for fall/winter... probably going to have to buy a backup or two! 

I love the Sally Hansen strips on the toes above ^^


----------



## nygrl

Essie Merino Cool


----------



## sunglow

OPI Ski Teal We Drop


----------



## kristin.xo

Zoya Blaze!


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Butter London Black Knight


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter La Moss


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - thunderbird


----------



## Star15Rin

OPI Casino Royale, the perfect deep plum!


----------



## LVoeShopping

NikkisABagGirl said:
			
		

> Butter London Black Knight



Pretty! Does it have shimmer to it? It looks like it but its hard to see. Love it either way!


----------



## LVoeShopping

OPI I Mainely Eat Lobster


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter La Moss


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeShopping said:


> Pretty! Does it have shimmer to it? It looks like it but its hard to see. Love it either way!



Yeah, it has mult-color glitter. Pink, blue, purple, etc. it is very pretty.


----------



## Eleobel

Barry M Red Glitter


----------



## jen_sparro

Essie Cascade Cool


----------



## LVoeShopping

Dior Pink Kimono


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

LVoeShopping said:


> Dior Pink Kimono



Love that pink.


----------



## bjaneshek

Pahlish Glittoris!


----------



## bella601

Hot pink !


----------



## designerdreamin

Butter London.  Come to Bed Red


----------



## Madrose

OPI My Private Jet


----------



## NightSpark

Max Factor Fantasy Fire over Barry M Indigo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter London  Saucy Jack


----------



## LVoeShopping

NikkisABagGirl said:
			
		

> Love that pink.



Thank you!


----------



## joseybird

Sally Hansen Honeymoon Red. It's a nice red but not really my thing, so I stuck it on my toes =P I usually use my least favorite polishes on my toes because I want to be free to admire my favorites on my fingers all day long!


----------



## lilalove

OPI Warm & Fozzie.  It's been sitting in my untrieds since the Muppets came out!


----------



## tanya devi

Sephora Grrrr... Leopard nail patches these things stay put for several weeks for me


----------



## ashleyroe

illamasqua charisma.


----------



## mja0375

China Glaze CG in the City


----------



## Love Of My Life

now Butter La moss


----------



## twin-fun

OPI's Big Apple Red.


----------



## frick&frack

happy hands - unnamed polish


----------



## frick&frack

lynnderella - early halloween


----------



## sarahsparkle

China Glaze Frostbite


----------



## Star15Rin

Just did OPI Die Another Day, it's a great toe color!


----------



## LVoeShopping

My Turkey Day pedi

Hare Rusty Hearts


----------



## kristin.xo

Nubar Caramello


----------



## hkd0llie

Jindie nails happy dance!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Julep demi on my toes


----------



## ~bastet

Essie Size Matters.


----------



## mja0375

Zoya Logan


----------



## crushgoil

mja0375 said:
			
		

> Zoya Logan



I also have Logan on my toes! (but only half of them, the other half are Blaze)


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF bordeaux lust


----------



## joseybird

Some red Sally Hansen XD I put all my least favorite, cheap polishes on my toes where I rarely have to look at them =P


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford bordeaux lust


----------



## lilalove

OPI Deutsch You Want Me Baby


----------



## _simplify

Currently wearing A England Lady of the Lake.


----------



## frick&frack

lynnderella - chocolotta love


----------



## Star15Rin

Star15Rin said:
			
		

> Just did OPI Die Another Day, it's a great toe color!



Added Lynnderella Glass Houses to this!


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - posh


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter La Moss


----------



## LVoeShopping

China Glaze Frostbite


----------



## sunglow

Don't Mess With OPI


----------



## geljunky

Glitter toes done with Red Carper Manicure And The Winner Is and  blue holo glitter from their gems and jewels kit.


----------



## choozen1ne

OPI Last Minute Shopper from the Ulta holiday collection


----------



## RedLace

Sinful Colors Glass Pink.


----------



## jen_sparro

Essie Over the Shoulder with Revlon Grapefruit Fizz as a topper.


----------



## LVoeShopping

geljunky said:
			
		

> Glitter toes done with Red Carper Manicure And The Winner Is and  blue holo glitter from their gems and jewels kit.



Love this!


----------



## kristin.xo

Illamasqua Glitterati with Northern Lights Out the Door top coat.  I can't stop staring at them!


----------



## Star15Rin

Zoya Holly, nice and festive!


----------



## frick&frack

a england - saint george


----------



## knasarae

OPI Warm & Fozzie.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> a england - saint george



added lynnderella - ribbon candy (green version)


----------



## Star15Rin

frick&frack said:
			
		

> added lynnderella - ribbon candy (green version)



Oooooh pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## frick&frack

Star15Rin said:


> Oooooh pics or it didn't happen!



I know, I know...


----------



## ashleyroe

chanel miami peach.


----------



## tanya devi

Chanel Diabolic


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - ribbon candy (green version)



added lynnderella - do you see what I see?


----------



## demingy

OPI - Vampsterdam


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Dior Marilyn. Think my favorite red is still Chanel Dragon!


----------



## brainstorm

I don't wear polish on me toes because it's winter time and they're buried in my wool socks and boots :/


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Smitten Polish Merry & Bright!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - do you see what I see?



added lynnderella - season's glitterings


----------



## LVoeShopping

frick&frack said:
			
		

> added lynnderella - season's glitterings



Post pics!!! I want to see all these pretty Lynn's you have


----------



## frick&frack

LVoeShopping said:


> Post pics!!! I want to see all these pretty Lynn's you have



I'm catching up in the lynnderella thread, but here's ribbon candy.  I have to crop & upload the pic of do you see, & I need to take a pic of season's glitterings 



2 thick coats of lynnderella - ribbon candy (over the a england - saint george)


----------



## jen_sparro

*OPI William Tell Me About OPI* (ugh what a name!), normally I wouldn't go with such a vampy colour during summer, but I'm wearing a lot of gold/metallic sandals and vamps look better with gold


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Midnight in NY


----------



## Bethc

Tom Ford Dominatrix


----------



## aprilmarch

Tom Ford Minx


----------



## hardymem

Die Another Day, By OPI a beautiful sexy red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter La Moss


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - sexy in the city


----------



## zant

Contrary Polish Firebrand


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - sexy in the city



added anny - timeless love


----------



## mja0375

China Glaze Glitter All the Way


----------



## No Cute

Lots of colors, 3 or 4. Ds7 does my toes (and fingers sometimes) in patterns.  Right foot: blue red blue red green Left foot: red green red green blue.


----------



## LVoeShopping

BL Shambolic


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added anny - timeless love



added lynnderella - the present is a gift


----------



## libertygirl

OPI Pompeii Purple


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - the present is a gift



added lynnderella - elf love


----------



## ellacoach

Essie Russian Rec


----------



## ashleyroe

zoya, some sort of red that was given to me by my boss.


----------



## Adais

OPI " A taupe the space niddle"


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - elf love



added lynnderella - thank blue, too!


----------



## LVoeShopping

Whimsical Ideas By Pam - PB & J


----------



## vulpini

OPI Roadhouse Blues


----------



## frick&frack

savvy - ruby slippers


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> savvy - ruby slippers



added lynnderella - candy wrapper, then lynnderella - elf awareness, then lynnderella - elf assured for christmas


----------



## designerdreamin

Butter London, Knees Up


----------



## frick&frack

savvy - ruby slippers


----------



## kristin.xo

Soulstice Spa Venice with INM Northern Lights top coat


----------



## windchimes

OPI Designer De Better


----------



## Love Of My Life

Julep Demi which I love... its funny that Julep & Butter don't wear well
on my hands but for my toes its great!!


----------



## kristin.xo

kristin.xo said:


> Soulstice Spa Venice with INM Northern Lights top coat



I just added Rainbow Honey Glittering Rapture on top.


----------



## frick&frack

catrice - 800 heavy metallilac


----------



## lilalove

CG Exotic Encounters


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> catrice - 800 heavy metallilac



added lynnderella - party of a dress, orly - can't be tamed, & lynnderella - new year's eve eve


----------



## sunglow

OPI Siberian Nights


----------



## knasarae

OPI The World is Not Enough.  Gorgeous!


----------



## Fashionboard

knasarae said:
			
		

> OPI The World is Not Enough.  Gorgeous!


Mine are that color too. Love it!


----------



## Star15Rin

Sally Hansen Insta Dri in Emerald Express. I thought it was appropriate since the color of the year is emerald!


----------



## Baybcakes

China glaze Prism..lots of glitter!!


----------



## frick&frack

SH - black tie


----------



## CountryGlamour

*butter london disco biscuit *


----------



## Nolia

*On hands OPI Golden Eye and The Spy Who Loved Me (from Skyfall collection), on toes, OPI Into the Night (Spiderman collection)*


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter Saucy Jack


----------



## kristin.xo

Soulstice Spa Tokyo


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> SH - black tie



added barry M - black multi glitter


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Soulstice Spa Cassis


----------



## VuittonsLover

Ooh the horror.. my toes are naked at the moment.


----------



## joy&lv

MAC Shirelle


----------



## Baybcakes

CountryGlamour said:


> butter london disco biscuit



Love it!!


----------



## channh08

China Glaze Blue Bells Ring - such an electric blue!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added barry M - black multi glitter



added pahlish - endless static sea


----------



## Adais

OPI "I don't give a rotterdam"


----------



## TokiLoca

Zoya Elke.


----------



## nygrl

Essie Wicked.


----------



## sweetlilwolf

Sensationail Sunset Coral


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF bordeaux lust


----------



## frick&frack

finger paints - frosty night


----------



## Love Of My Life

Julep Lucy...


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> finger paints - frosty night



added deborah lippmann - forget you


----------



## Regee

Zoya Tart&#9825;


----------



## Regee

sunglow said:


> OPI Siberian Nights





CountryGlamour said:


> butter london disco biscuit





Nolia said:


> On hands OPI Golden Eye and The Spy Who Loved Me (from Skyfall collection), on toes, OPI Into the Night (Spiderman collection)





joy&lv said:


> MAC Shirelle





frick&frack said:


> added deborah lippmann - forget you



All VERY NICE! !


----------



## zayragiselle

Illamasqua Noble...


----------



## mja0375

China Glaze Live Love Laugh


----------



## Adais

Adais said:


> OPI "I don't give a rotterdam"



added a coat of ButterLondon Knackered


----------



## windchimes

essie Lilacism


----------



## Chinese Warrior

French manicure with OPI heart n Tarts and gold rim.


----------



## jen_sparro

Still Dior Pasteque, cannot get enough of this colour!


----------



## frick&frack

maybelline colorama - ocean blue


----------



## Duckdash

Sation - Fan the flames fuchsia 
My new favorite pedi color!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> maybelline colorama - ocean blue



added nicole - me & blue


----------



## Jeclm775

French manicured


----------



## windchimes

Dior St. Tropez-- Can't stay away from this color ever!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Julep Lucy


----------



## demingy

FingerPaints Pink Perspective


----------



## frick&frack

dare to wear - kiss the rain


----------



## nc.girl

OPI Designer Series Couture


----------



## TokiLoca

ack! nothin'! nekkid! I think I'm going with Cult Manipulative next ... or maybe Untamed? hmmm ...


----------



## teachgirl789

French Manicure (always) OPI


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> dare to wear - kiss the rain



added orly - halo


----------



## cfit

Revlon no shrinking violet with a coat of smoldering over the top


----------



## SusyH

Revlon Carbonite


----------



## sunglow

OPI Don't Talk Bach To Me


----------



## frick&frack

lynnderella - it was the best of years


----------



## kristin.xo

Cirque Curiosity


----------



## douzz

Opi skyfall


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Vamp


----------



## Star15Rin

Lynnderella Do You See What I See? over Revlon Posh


----------



## lilalove

Zoya Neely


----------



## keks

Chanel Fracas


----------



## Stormy Heart

_*Orly Rage ~  perfect matte rose gold, matches Black Hills Gold /1 of 3 colors
*_


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - winter holly


----------



## friday13bride

Navy baby.. They are always a dark blue. I, know, how boring!


----------



## Jesssh

A pearl-ized taupe-y color.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - winter holly



added KOH - green stardust


----------



## LVoeShopping

Dior Pink Kimono


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel fracas


----------



## allsaintslondon

Lincoln park after dark


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added KOH - green stardust



added essence - mrs & mr glitter


----------



## Selcier

Revlon - Elegant. I'm loving them nude. I never really like my toes bright colors. Especially in the summer when people can look a them!!! _*DISTRESS*_


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added essence - mrs & mr glitter



added pahlish - toxic & timeless


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Chanel magnolia rose


----------



## Duckdash

Sation Love at First Lavender


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - feifei


----------



## Love Of My Life

Julep Lucy


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> zoya - feifei



added lynnderella - night shade


----------



## Bunny1212

Dior Or Czarine


----------



## Star15Rin

China Glaze Raspberry Festival! So pretty, the Summer Days collection is still a favorite of mine.


----------



## cfit

Revlon Cherry Crush with a coat of Revlon Fall Mood over the top.  They are a really cool copper/rose gold color.  I wish the red didn't show through on the edges though where it has started to wear.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - night shade



added lynnderella - the stars in her eyes


----------



## jen_sparro

Essie Turquoise & Caicos


----------



## Fluttershy

OPI Flashbulb Fuchsia


----------



## doreur

Winter pedicures for me are a simple shape-buff-and-shine with a clear conditioning treatment...for me, taking a break to let them breathe is a must! In sandal weather, I prefer cranberry red.


----------



## hollywoodbadgrl

An OPI red


----------



## frick&frack

b collection - mykonos


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

Essie Forever Yummy.


----------



## stmary

Essie Peach Diaquiri


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> b collection - mykonos



added pahlish - slow fade of love


----------



## kristin.xo

Butter London Two Fingered Salute


----------



## crushgoil

Smitten The One On the Right


----------



## Wpleetis

Zoya Stacy


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added pahlish - slow fade of love



added ANNY - message in a bottle


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added ANNY - message in a bottle



added pahlish - dark parades


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI Red &#57378;


----------



## frick&frack

lilacquer - tengu


----------



## Bunny1212

Chanel Frisson - one coat for shine.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Julep Lucy...  not one of my favorites either


----------



## Necromancer

Black and orange. I've had this on for almost a week and it's still looking good.


----------



## lilalove

Sally Hansen Mellow Yellow.  My bf wanted me to paint my toes yellow.  I told him it was a bad idea.  It looks like my toenails have nasty fungus.  Ughhh!  He likes it, though.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> lilacquer - tengu



added lynnderella - love letters to be red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Le Metier de beaute Paris


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - love letters to be red



added lynnderella - billet doux


----------



## frick&frack

lilacquer - tengu


----------



## Star15Rin

OPI Can't Find My Czechbook- gorgeous color!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> lilacquer - tengu



added pahlish - your possible heart


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Julep: Jane


----------



## choozen1ne

OPI Black Cherry Chutney - really pretty and dark color


----------



## nygrl

Essie merino cool.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added pahlish - your possible heart



added ANNY - out of space


----------



## Librarychickie

Illamasqua - Viridian


----------



## lilalove

Zoya Lola.  So pretty.


----------



## MissNataliie

OPI Cajun Shrimp


----------



## babyontheway

Dior blue denim


----------



## CountryGlamour

*Essie - Nice Is Nice* (pale lilac color)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Julep demi


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added ANNY - out of space



added pahlish - pink pedi jedi


----------



## PinkyRedQueen

Pure Ice Kiss Me Here, a grey creme


----------



## mja0375

OPI Stay the Night over Black Onyx


----------



## kimzeeyx

Never had my nails done , always do them myself which is a nuisance when doing toenails. I tend to stick with glitters as they last longer on my toes and more jazzy than a simple colour. Currently have pink glitter on pink. OPI shades I think


----------



## fendifemale

Essie "Butler,Please"- which looks way darker on my toes than on my hands.


----------



## fendifemale

Star15Rin said:


> OPI Can't Find My Czechbook- gorgeous color!



LOVE THIS!


----------



## Star15Rin

fendifemale said:
			
		

> LOVE THIS!



I loved it too, it's so good for toes!
I am now wearing OPI... Eurso Euro under Lynnderella Inner Space


----------



## cfit

OPI Into the Night


----------



## Jesssh

Green. :greengrin:


----------



## frick&frack

catrice - raspberry fields forever


----------



## Star15Rin

frick&frack said:
			
		

> catrice - raspberry fields forever



And then??


----------



## qtiekiki

OPI liquid sand get your number


----------



## frick&frack

Star15Rin said:


> And then??


^LOL!  lynnderella - love letters to be red


----------



## Star15Rin

frick&frack said:
			
		

> ^LOL!  lynnderella - love letters to be red



Haha I knew there was another goodie coming  now I'm waiting for pics!


----------



## firefly22

Orly Jealous Much; mint for March!


----------



## frick&frack

Star15Rin said:


> Haha I knew there was another goodie coming  now I'm waiting for pics!


^it's in the thread 


-----

then I added lynnderella - liquid valentine


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Essie Leading Lady


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> then I added lynnderella - liquid valentine



added lumina lacquer - never let you go


----------



## LVoeShopping

Illamasqua Jo'Mina, no pic because the app is down :cry:


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lumina lacquer - never let you go



added lynnderella - salad days


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL moulin rouge


----------



## knasarae

OPI Damone Roberts 1968


----------



## frick&frack

sally hansen - emerald city


----------



## kathyathome

One of Shellac's new spring colors, Grapefruit Sparkle - very sheer subtle pink/peach shimmer, yum.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> sally hansen - emerald city



added finger paints - merry mistletoe


----------



## Star15Rin

frick&frack said:


> sally hansen - emerald city



Thanks for reminding me that I have this


----------



## nygrl

Essie Lollipop - a very bright red. I just cannot get enough of this color!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter saucy jack


----------



## kristin.xo

Essie Avenue Maintain with Enchanted Polish Freeze Machine on top!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added finger paints - merry mistletoe


^added lynnderella - do you see what I see?




Star15Rin said:


> Thanks for reminding me that I have this


^it would be a great base color for your lynnderlayering


----------



## TexaninPA

Finally it's been 50+ degrees the last two days, so I've finally painted my toenails again!  Today it's China Glaze Prism; tomorrow it will be a polish from my Secret Bunny!


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

Opi fly


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel Coromandel


----------



## jen_sparro

OPI We'll Always Have Paris


----------



## nc.girl

Nubar Reclaim


----------



## joy&lv

Zoya Logan


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> ^added lynnderella - do you see what I see?


added orly - monster mash


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - running in circles


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jin Soon audacity


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - running in circles



added pahlish - stroke of luck


----------



## Chinese Warrior

China glaze Wicked Style: a hot pink. Too ready for Spring!


----------



## Bunny1212

Nubar Reclaim (for St. Paddy's Day). I live the holo green, so I'm leaving it on until it chips off.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added pahlish - stroke of luck



added LA girl glitter addict - purge


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jin Soon Audacity


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added LA girl glitter addict - purge



added lynnderella - soul fillet


----------



## Sweetpea83

Zoya-Kristen.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## Star15Rin

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - soul fillet



Oooh I didn't know you had this one too! Nice 
By the way I love your Easter avatar!


----------



## lilalove

Zoya Julie


----------



## misstrine85

Nails Inc. Upper Street


----------



## frick&frack

Star15Rin said:


> Oooh I didn't know you had this one too! Nice
> By the way I love your Easter avatar!


^I'm very blessed.  thank you!


-----

skin food - VL002


----------



## windchimes

China Glaze Four Leaf Clover, and Orly Mermaid's Tale on top!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> skin food - VL002



added lynnderella - angel food


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - angel food



added nabi nail lacquer - arabian night


----------



## mja0375

Essie Smooth Sailing


----------



## Star15Rin

Nicole by OPI A Like-Haley Story. Nice bright pink!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter Saucy Jack


----------



## Jesssh

Lavender


----------



## Adais

China Glaze Purple Panic


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added nabi nail lacquer - arabian night



added polish revolution - glitter box


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added polish revolution - glitter box



added lynnderella - the bunny code


----------



## knasarae

I used the Sally Hansen Salon effects for toes.  They have been on my toes for 3 weeks now, no top coat and have not chipped at all.


----------



## fendifemale

Bandeau- Urban Outfitters (neon purple)


----------



## VodkaSoda

RCM Nominated For topped with Wow


----------



## Fljill

Pink toenails!! Why don't I have time for my pink toenails I've got my pink foam curlers and my pony tails all my other girl friends have time for there pink toe nails!  Such a cute song by the dixy chicks! U tube it that's the only place you will ever hear the super cute song!! Usually it's the first one it has a pink background


----------



## *SPOILEDROYALTY

China Glaze flip flop fantasy


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - the bunny code



added pahlish - electric lights on strings


----------



## Pollywaffle

Primrose Hill Picnic. 

Can't get any pinker than this.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter La Moss


----------



## brittneydees

hotshot said:


> Butter Saucy Jack



I've been wearing the same color on my toes for the last week!


----------



## frick&frack

wet n wild - on a trip


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> wet n wild - on a trip



added pop nail glam - purple glitter


----------



## yellow08

OPI-a grape fit


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added pop nail glam - purple glitter



added pahlish - opal prototype I


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel taboo


----------



## LvoesBags

Essie-butler please


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter Saucy Jack


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added pahlish - opal prototype I



added lynnderella - magic fairy stars


----------



## sunglow

OPI Miami Beet


----------



## Caricami

butter London Black Knight over a deep purple Nicole by OPI (it is A Kardashian Kolor). I have had this combo for going on a month and still going strong.


----------



## Caricami

How is the wear on Pop Glam polishes? I have a couple in my cart but have yet to purchase because I am unsure of the quality.


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Opi - nein! Nein! Nein! Ok fine!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - magic fairy stars



added lynnderella - forget you not


----------



## LVoeShopping

Butter London Pillar Box Red...for way too many days now! Need a change


----------



## Shoegal30

OPI Lincoln Park After Dark....my all time fav


----------



## allbybush

I love bright red!


----------



## frick&frack

a green franken of mine


----------



## Bunny1212

Chanel Fracas


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> a green franken of mine



added lynnderella - drake dust


----------



## Star15Rin

frick&frack said:


> a green franken of mine



I didn't know you frankened, would love to see


----------



## frick&frack

Star15Rin said:


> I didn't know you frankened, would love to see



it was my first one.  I'm trying to catch up on posting my pics :shame:


----------



## Love Of My Life

D&G red


----------



## Ashesela

Zoya Natty with silver glitter


----------



## frick&frack

Star15Rin said:


> I didn't know you frankened, would love to see



here ya go...


----------



## Star15Rin

frick&frack said:


> here ya go...



Ooooh pretty!! Love it! I haven't tried frankening much yet, but I have definitely thought about it a lot!


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Right Said Red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - drake dust


^added lumina lacquer - anything




Star15Rin said:


> Ooooh pretty!! Love it! I haven't tried frankening much yet, but I have definitely thought about it a lot!


^thanks!  it definitely won't be my last franken.  I encourage you to try it


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - rainstorm


----------



## mja0375

China Glaze Pink Plumeria


----------



## Star15Rin

Lynnderella Bibbitty Bobbitty Boo Blue over Essie Butler Please!


----------



## choozen1ne

OPI Apple of my Eye


----------



## OverAnalyst

Essie - Going Incognito


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - rainstorm



added china glaze - liquid crystal


----------



## LvoesBags

Essie-No place like chrome (love this on my toes


----------



## sunglow

OPI Fly


----------



## babyontheway

Chanel tentation


----------



## hermetic

Essie Sole Mate


----------



## Love Of My Life

D&G Red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added china glaze - liquid crystal



added lynnderella - forget you not


----------



## Jesssh

Icy blue


----------



## MrsTGreen

Illamasqua Viridian


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - forget you not



added lynnderella - bibbity bobbity blue


----------



## Raux

frick&frack said:


> added china glaze - liquid crystal



Mine are CG Liquid Crystal right now too!


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Dior Pink Graffiti


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter Saucy Jack


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - bibbity bobbity blue


^added lynnderella - mysterious ways




Raux said:


> Mine are CG Liquid Crystal right now too!


^yeah!  isn't it so sparkly?


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> ^added lynnderella - mysterious ways



added lynnderella - forget you not


----------



## windchimes

China Glaze Sky High Top!


----------



## kristin.xo

Essie Jam N' Jelly


----------



## mspera

Chanel - Melrose


----------



## frick&frack

sally hansen - no hard feelings


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter saucy jack


----------



## qtiekiki

knasarae said:


> I used the Sally Hansen Salon effects for toes.  They have been on my toes for 3 weeks now, no top coat and have not chipped at all.



My pedi lasts a long time with most brands.  Mani is a different story.  =D


----------



## Star15Rin

Currently have on Zoya Malia, love that purple. This weekend I am debating between one of the new Revlon Haute Tropics colors or Essie In The Cab-ana


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> sally hansen - no hard feelings



added maybelline color show - lavender sparks


----------



## knasarae

qtiekiki said:


> My pedi lasts a long time with most brands. Mani is a different story. =D


 
Yea I know what you mean.  I get a week usually with SH.. with a top coat. My toes wear like iron, no top coat needed.

With polish on my toes it just depends... I think it has to do with my exercising too.



frick&frack said:


> sally hansen - no hard feelings


 
I think that's the best Sally Hansen polish name I've ever heard lol.


----------



## frick&frack

knasarae said:


> I think that's the best Sally Hansen polish name I've ever heard lol.


^lol...you're right!


----------



## mja0375

Essie DJ Play That Song


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added maybelline color show - lavender sparks



added a purple glitter franken


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Nails inc primerose hill gardens.


----------



## zant

Essie Where's My Chauffeur? - Really cute aqua, perfect for springtime.


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel's Pirate -- a perfect RED!


----------



## sundriedlacquer

Zoya Solange! It's like gold on my toes!


----------



## backpackbelle

Maybelline Express Finish Minted - refreshing!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added a purple glitter franken



added lumina lacquer - grape granita


----------



## kenzibray

Chanel Tentation


----------



## frick&frack

elevation - mount agepsta


----------



## Althea G.

Mine is a bright fuchsia by a company called Julie. It's weird because it goes on matte but when you put some top coat on, it's gorgeous and bright.


----------



## hermetic

China Glaze Aztec Orange


----------



## tanya devi

OPI~ Fondue of You


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

OPI - Light my sapphire


----------



## Love Of My Life

Julep Demi


----------



## Bunny1212

OPI What Wizardry is This in a gel sandwich, so it looks like the polish is under glass.


----------



## tatertot

OPI Pussy Galore from the 007 girls collection


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation - mount agepsta



added seche - collage overlay


----------



## deltalady

China Glaze A Rose Among Thorns


----------



## Star15Rin

Essie First Timer, love this on my toes!


----------



## blackice87

Painted it China Glaze light as air and I love it. The lavender is so subtle =]


----------



## Regee

DL Let's hear it for the boy


----------



## choozen1ne

OPI for Sephora Shopping Frenzy


----------



## LVoeShopping

Dior Pasteque


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added seche - collage overlay



added lynnderella - deep blue seeing


----------



## Sweetpea83

Tart deco-essie.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - deep blue seeing



added a franken given to me by a friend


----------



## Jesssh

Pink


----------



## LVoeShopping

Sinful Colors Savage


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel Bel-Argus


----------



## Midnight_Aeval

Elevation Polish Higravstinden! First time I've put an indie polish on my toes - for some reason I consider it a waste because no one sees my toes!


----------



## Librarychickie

RBL Pause!


----------



## twin-fun

OPI's Pamplona Purple one of my favorite plum purple colors!


----------



## libertygirl

Essie Long Stem Roses


----------



## frick&frack

sinful - in the spotlight


----------



## jen_sparro

Chanel Accessoire


----------



## msmsytique

Zoya mini ZP438R


----------



## Sweetpea83

Lapis of luxury-essie.


----------



## kristin.xo

Soulstice Spa Rio with GOSH Greed on top!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> sinful - in the spotlight



added lynnderella - I don't mean rhinestones


----------



## knasarae

Zoya Rekha


----------



## Love Of My Life

D&g red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - I don't mean rhinestones



added lynnderella - april dreams of may


----------



## cjy

Chanel Emprise


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Holiday


----------



## mspera

Chanel Pirate


----------



## Chinese Warrior

A red from OPI-the thrill of Brazil

I think I just found my new favorite red and I thought Chanel Dragon was THE ONE,


----------



## mja0375

Nicole by OPI Kendall on the Katwalk


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Chanel Rouge Carat


----------



## loves

Ciate caviar


----------



## Macprincessx

Coral


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Call Me Irresponsible


----------



## crisdeem

I'm wearing Bondi "City Slicker"


----------



## New York City

Essie's Mod Squad


----------



## Love Of My Life

D&G red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - april dreams of may



added lynnderella - pentimento


----------



## Bunny1212

Chanel Bel Argus


----------



## kristin.xo

Pahlish Blood Red Jam with inm Northern Lights top coat


----------



## LVoeShopping

Dior St. Tropez


----------



## frick&frack

sally hansen - forever lilac


----------



## loves

LVoeShopping said:


> View attachment 2189260
> 
> 
> Dior St. Tropez



what a refreshing colour!

milky rose pink on toes, some korean nail polish


----------



## hermetic

Essence Go Bold


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> sally hansen - forever lilac



added lynnderella - love light


----------



## fendifemale

China Glaze Platinum (silver)- this is the way it is written on the bottle (has nothing to do with me assuming you couldn't figure it out).


----------



## windchimes

essie in the Cab-ana


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - love light



added lynnderella - is it warm in here?


----------



## candiebear

OPI Mod About You


----------



## candiebear

loves said:


> Ciate caviar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2185250



How well did this stay on?


----------



## candiebear

LVoeShopping said:


> View attachment 2175930
> 
> 
> Sinful Colors Savage



Love these sandals!!


----------



## qtiekiki

Zoya Kiki


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Butter London Coral


----------



## jen_sparro

Dior Diablotine


----------



## OzSplannie

Chanel Lilis


----------



## crisdeem

Essie Butter please...


----------



## crisdeem

qtiekiki said:


> Zoya Kiki
> View attachment 2192785



Can not wait to try this, looks great!!


----------



## KaseyHK

China Glaze Bridezilla


----------



## Vix74

OPI "Grand Central Carnation"


----------



## mspera

Chanel rose insolent


----------



## nillacobain

China Glaze - Dress me up


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - is it warm in here?



added lumina lacquer - moon child


----------



## loves

candiebear said:


> How well did this stay on?



5 days pedicure. Hv not tried it on the fingers


----------



## frick&frack

OPI - ali's big break


----------



## hermetic

OPI Elephantastic Pink


----------



## nygrl

Essie Lollipop.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> OPI - ali's big break



added lynnderella - lucky numbers


----------



## VodkaSoda

OPI Nice Color, Eh?


----------



## Jesssh

Teal


----------



## Bunny1212

Chanel Azuré

I know it's toes, but you can really see the duo chrome yumminess in the pic.


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Lightening


----------



## leatherholic

blue+ a coat of blue glitter


----------



## D.Q.

Shellac Lilac Longing with chunky glitter


----------



## mja0375

Julep Claire


----------



## Bunny1212

D.Q. said:


> View attachment 2201783
> 
> 
> Shellac Lilac Longing with chunky glitter



Too pretty!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Bunny1212 said:


> Chanel Azuré
> 
> I know it's toes, but you can really see the duo chrome yumminess in the pic.



Gorgeous color..


----------



## Sweetpea83

ORLY- cotton candy.


----------



## hermetic

China Glaze Deviantly Daring


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - lucky numbers



added elevation polish - froze to death


----------



## MrsTGreen

Essie Trophy Wife


----------



## 1fabmom

L'Oreal The Temptress' Touch


----------



## SophiaLee

D.Q. said:


> View attachment 2201783
> 
> 
> Shellac Lilac Longing with chunky glitter



I love this!


----------



## leatherholic

my fruity summer nails, not so summery here though


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation polish - froze to death



added lynnderella - elf awareness


----------



## JustJoey

Ever had the serendipity of finding _cheap_, decent polish?  I found this 10-pack at Ross (for those of you who don't have a Ross nearby, it's a kind of overstock store like T.J. Maxx).









It's 5 neons and 5 glitters.  I wasn't expecting much for $6, but they're not bad.  Takes forever to dry (even with 30-second quick dry) so not a good choice for fingers, but ok for toes.  And a few of them are even good for stamping!!!

This is the neon orange with the apricot shimmer/iridescent glitter over the top.  Great for the short-and-bare-feet weather that has finally come to Washington!


----------



## Star15Rin

OPI On Collins Ave! A summer favorite of mine


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter saucy jack


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Chanel Rouge Noir


----------



## Lisatorres

Mine is purple, beautiful!


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - star


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Right Said Red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> zoya - star



added elevation polish - daisen


----------



## twin-fun

InStyle Red by OPI. I got the color a while ago when I subscribed to the magazine of the same name.


----------



## Maurie97

Dior Calypso


----------



## thel

Chanel Distraction. Perfect for summer!


----------



## VodkaSoda

OPI Suzis Hungary Again...love this color!


----------



## ashleyroe

Dior lucky.


----------



## iseebearbears

no color today. letting them breathe for a day or two


----------



## hermetic

Essie Absolutely Shore


----------



## SophiaLee

Essie ballet slippers


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter saucy jack


----------



## coffeegal85

Lancome Lilac Love


----------



## knasarae

Zoya Blaze.  Two weeks and it hasn't budged.


----------



## jen_sparro

Gelicious Strawberry Gelato- my friend did it for me 

Love the colour but I must be super hard on my toes... I've chipped it after 3 days!


----------



## joy&lv

OPI You are such a Budupest


----------



## fendifemale

joy&lv said:


> OPI You are such a Budupest


 Too cute!


----------



## SophiaLee

joy&lv said:


> OPI You are such a Budupest



Ugh, your toenails are beautiful and perfectly shaped. I'm jealous!


----------



## OzSplannie

Chanel Melrose


----------



## Charliemeows

Orly - Rage


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation polish - daisen



added lynnderella - a party of a dress


----------



## MrsTGreen

Dior Aloha


----------



## Jesssh

Essie Bikini So Teeny (cornflower blue)


----------



## frick&frack

revlon - electric pink


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Forbidden Fudge


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Do The Mermaid


----------



## hermetic

China Glaze Frostbite


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Chanel orange fizz. Forgot how much I love this color. Totally ready for my beach vacay in Sardinia, Italia!!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> revlon - electric pink



added a multi-colored glitter franken given to me by a friend


----------



## mja0375

China Glaze Skyscraper


----------



## timelessbeauty

Orly La Vida Loca


----------



## crochetbella

New York Color Brownstone


----------



## qtiekiki

Orly Rock the World


----------



## Ali7364

White french tip.


----------



## aurawn

Essie Ole Caliente -- probably my favorite color for a summer pedicure.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

OPI Strawberry Margarita


----------



## joy&lv

SophiaLee said:


> Ugh, your toenails are beautiful and perfectly shaped. I'm jealous!



Thanks ladies. The truth is I don't used to have nice toe nails. I have a nervous habit at picking my nails. I paint my toe nails to prevent myself from picking on them. Vanity wins over bad habit 

I changed the color on the OPI A Roll in the Hague. An awesome orange for summer!


----------



## twin-fun

OPI's _Cajun Shrimp_


----------



## twin-fun

joy&lv said:


> Thanks ladies. The truth is I don't used to have nice toe nails. I have a nervous habit at picking my nails. I paint my toe nails to prevent myself from picking on them. Vanity wins over bad habit
> 
> I changed the color on the OPI A Roll in the Hague. An awesome orange for summer!



That is indeed a gorgeous orange! Will have to try it out next time.


----------



## kenzibray

Chanel - provocation. I usually don't wear darker colors on ,y toes but this is becoming one of my new faves.


----------



## LJS58

twin-fun said:


> OPI's _Cajun Shrimp_



Me too!


----------



## LJS58

twin-fun said:


> OPI's _Cajun Shrimp_





joy&lv said:


> Thanks ladies. The truth is I don't used to have nice toe nails. I have a nervous habit at picking my nails. I paint my toe nails to prevent myself from picking on them. Vanity wins over bad habit
> 
> I changed the color on the OPI A Roll in the Hague. An awesome orange for summer!



What a gorgeous pedicure!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

U have perfect toe nails!! And that orange is fab!! Gonna hunt down that color)


----------



## Babydoll Chanel

OPI Kiss me on my tulips, a lovely pink for summer


----------



## Star15Rin

China Glaze That's Shore Bright, really pretty!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter Saucy Jack


----------



## Noi_82

Black with silver glitter


----------



## OverAnalyst

Zoya Shawn... just got it...


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Pink shellac


----------



## SmoothOperator

joy&lv said:


> I changed the color on the OPI A Roll in the Hague. An awesome orange for summer!



That is what I have on my hands and toes as well! I'm a UT Vol so I HAD to pick it up plus it is fun for Spring/Summer


----------



## violetunderground

I just painted mine in Essie's California coral. This might be my new favorite coral.


----------



## frick&frack

pahlish - dance across the sea


----------



## hermetic

China Glaze Deviantly Daring


----------



## Star15Rin

Star15Rin said:


> China Glaze That's Shore Bright, really pretty!



Added Lynnderella Her Name Is Petal, my new fave!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> pahlish - dance across the sea



added elevation polish - lake achit


----------



## mspera

Chanel Mistral


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation polish - lake achit



added lynnderella - a party of a dress


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter saucy jack


----------



## nc.girl

China Glaze Purple Panic- the first neon polish I've been able to put on without having streaking issues, AND I didn't have to use a white polish under it...great coverage in 3 coats (maybe 2 if you paint thicker coats than I did). I highly recommend this polish!


----------



## frick&frack

pahlish - el cap


----------



## tanya devi

Zoya London


----------



## timelessbeauty

Butter London Black Knight


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> pahlish - el cap



added lynnderella - shape shifter


----------



## mja0375

China Glaze Pink Plumeria


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Midnight in NY


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - shape shifter



added elevation - dark cloud


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL opaque nude


----------



## Librarychickie

RBL Smile


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Dior Poison, Catrice Purple Reign, BL Lovely Jubbly


----------



## MvdH

Chanel rouge noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Chinoise


----------



## mars702

Chanel Distraction


----------



## Jesssh

joy&lv said:


> I changed the color on the OPI A Roll in the Hague. An awesome orange for summer!



How did you get the clean line above the cuticle at the base of your toenails? Is there a mask-like product you can buy to cover the cuticle while you polish?


----------



## mja0375

OPI Teenage Dream


----------



## mrsadkins9399

China Glaze Senorita Bonita


----------



## kenzibray

Chanel - rose exuberant


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - dandy lyin' around


----------



## twin-fun

Essie's _Geranium_


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - dandy lyin' around



added lumina lacquer - young americans


----------



## deltalady

Essie Lacquered Up


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lumina lacquer - young americans



added lynnderella - shape shifter


----------



## Sweetpea83

butter-Henley Regatta.


----------



## alice87

Vinylux red baronesse


----------



## TexaninPA

OPI Flit A Bit with Posh Polish Intergalactic on the big toes.

[URL=http://s1179.photobucket.com/user/texaninpa/media/0e1beb6a-3108-44e0-a9f7-f1c7e1e45826_zps1bc0d256.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Star15Rin

China Glaze Surfin For Boys, one of my summer favorites!


----------



## rosevelours

chanel Rouge noir


----------



## Chinese Warrior

KIKO 389, so summery! Great formula too.


----------



## nc.girl

China Glaze I'm With The Lifeguard- another amazing neon that doesn't require white underneath. 



Star15Rin said:


> China Glaze Surfin For Boys, one of my summer favorites!



I'm planning on ordering this one soon; it's a gorgeous color that really is perfect for summer.


----------



## VodkaSoda

OPI No Autographs Please


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Opaque Nude


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - entourage


----------



## Jesssh

Candy apple red.

It's my first red! I didn't like it at first - thought it was too cliche ("my mom's nail polish") - but today I like it. I think the shiny top coat changed my mind.


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Makin' Whoopee


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - entourage



added lynnderella - flowers a flutter


----------



## aurawn

Zoya Kimber -- not sure if I like this as a pedi color.


----------



## born2bead

I'm wearing CG Sun-kissed which is a neon yellow with Hard Candy Black Tie Optional black & white glitter over the top...


----------



## yellow08

OPI-Mod about you


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's _Iced Coffee_


----------



## JDV

Currently Hits Speciallita No Olimpo in Atena


----------



## Drools_doodles

a-england Briar Rose - scattered holo


----------



## born2bead

Drools_doodles said:


> a-england Briar Rose - scattered holo



So pretty and I love the shoes too


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Zoya Stevie, with Zoya Purity on big toe. The nail art is all Zoya: Rikki (green), Stevie (purple) and Kerry (yellow).


----------



## TexaninPA

Irishgrrrl said:


> Zoya Stevie, with Zoya Purity on big toe. The nail art is all Zoya: Rikki (green), Stevie (purple) and Kerry (yellow).
> View attachment 2258489



That's a great design!  And love the color of Stevie.



I'm wearing Butter London Jack the Lad on my toes.  Kind of dark, but it fit my mood the other day!


----------



## SophiaLee

Emily De Molly. Cosmic Forces.


----------



## MidNiteSun

Pink Friday by OPI


----------



## Irishgrrrl

TexaninPA said:


> That's a great design!  And love the color of Stevie.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm wearing Butter London Jack the Lad on my toes.  Kind of dark, but it fit my mood the other day!



Thanks!  It's my first try at nail art and my first time wearing Stevie. I love the textured polishes!  They look so cool and wear like iron!


----------



## Candysroom

Opi frisky blue


----------



## TexaninPA

Irishgrrrl said:


> Thanks!  It's my first try at nail art and my first time wearing Stevie. I love the textured polishes!  They look so cool and wear like iron!



That's your first try?  Even more amazing!!  I do like how long they wear, but it is really hard for me to remember to not use top coat.  Sometimes I do use it accidentally, but I still like the way it looks.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

TexaninPA said:


> That's your first try?  Even more amazing!!  I do like how long they wear, but it is really hard for me to remember to not use top coat.  Sometimes I do use it accidentally, but I still like the way it looks.



Thanks, Tex!  

And yes, it feels weird to not use TC!  LOL!  But I put a couple coats of TC over an OPI Liquid Sand (Jinx) a couple weeks ago and OMG it looked amazing!  I didn't try it with Stevie but I bet that would look awesome too!


----------



## Jesssh

essie "mint candy apple"


----------



## Drools_doodles

born2bead said:


> So pretty and I love the shoes too



thank you!
I love the shoes too ) they are my favourite for summer!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

China Glaze Under The Boardwalk


----------



## mzmir

Borghese - Che Bella Red
It's a great hot pink!

Not sure if mine was mislabeled as swatches online shows a true red.


----------



## nc.girl

China Glaze Surfin For Boys


----------



## Madrose

Chanel Bel-Argus


----------



## princesspig

Chanel Starlet, but about to change to Chanel Sky line.


----------



## hermetic

Essie Mesmerize


----------



## Kay_Kevych

Two years ago I realized that I am not a fan of getting mani/pedi by a random stranger that usually does not even pay attention to me...so I finished the mani specialist course, and voila - doing my own nails ever since and love it!
Always stick to french on toes - it goes with everything,easy to remove and stays for a long time


----------



## timelessbeauty

Mac Soiree with Sephora by OPI in Traffic Stopper Copper on top.

Pretty much a rose gold pedicure...


----------



## Star15Rin

Chanel Azure! Just got this and love love love it!


----------



## mspera

Chanel Rose Insolent


----------



## Eimii

Both my nails and toes are Jessica Pink Explosion - I haven't used Jessica before but I am pretty impressed with the quality!


----------



## Love Of My Life

essie wicked


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-russian roulette.


----------



## born2bead

Eimii said:


> View attachment 2268960
> 
> Both my nails and toes are Jessica Pink Explosion - I haven't used Jessica before but I am pretty impressed with the quality!



Super pretty combo with the sandals!

I'm wearing China Glaze Too Yacht To Handle from the Summer 2013 Sunsational Neon Collection.  It's a gorgeous bright turquoise green color.  Some reviewers had a problem with the formula but I had no problems with my usual 2 coats.

Just to bling it up I added a coat of Northern Lights over the top - can't really see it in the photos though


----------



## LuckyNumb3r7

I currently have Essie's Bahama Mama on my toes!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

OPI Solitaire, with an accent of OPI Pussy Galore.


----------



## Librarychickie

Chanel Delight


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Ozotic 531


----------



## No Cute

OPI gumdrop.  It's very close to Tiffany blue, imo.


----------



## JDV

Sinful Colors Tokyo Pearl, I'm surprised I haven't done this pedi sooner.  I love doing silver/silver-holo toes but I never thought to do a pearly white before.  LOVE!


----------



## TexaninPA

Julep Eden.  Every time I use it, I forget it it's fairly matte.  But I still really love the color.


----------



## peachbaby

Chanel skyline


----------



## kad9k

Zoya Blaze


----------



## elbow

Cult Nails Let Me Fly


----------



## Madrose

Chanel Azure


----------



## knasarae

Essie Play Date.


----------



## LvoesBags

Revlons Indigo Night ( blue)


----------



## mja0375

Deborah Lippmann On The Beach


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Peridot


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter La Moss


----------



## cheerbaaby95

Revlon Red..  I love it. (:


----------



## frick&frack

elevation - mount feathertop


----------



## Irishgrrrl

OPI Tiffany Case.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation - mount feathertop



added lynnderella - evermore


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Chanel Pirate


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - evermore



added more elevation - mount feathertop (to make a jelly sandwich)


----------



## jen_sparro

OPI Midnight in Moscow


----------



## willyouletgo

Essie bikini-so-teeny


----------



## GGspice25

bright red always cheer me up


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter saucy jack


----------



## Librarychickie

OPI Eurso Euro


----------



## Star15Rin

Essie Sunday Funday lovely!


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Right Said Red


----------



## Madrose

Zoya Aurora


----------



## Fluttershy

China Glaze Shower Together!


----------



## FunkyFrEshNailz

Iris I was thinner...


----------



## wee drop o bush

OPI Cajun Shrimp


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added more elevation - mount feathertop (to make a jelly sandwich)



added elevation - daisen


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Illamasqua Bacterium on my big toe with purple polka dots (Color Club Winter Affair). The same purple on the rest of them


----------



## needloub

FunkyFrEshNailz said:


> Iris I was thinner...


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-mojito madness.


----------



## kuki_kuki

Orly Melt Your Popsicle


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation - daisen



added lynnderella - peridot power


----------



## aksaiyo

Mine are currently Chanel Diwali. The bottle is getting a big dip because I use it so much :O
I like the pale gold, it more neutral, flattering, and wearable. People always compliment it  It's also a non-fussy formula because it's almost glittery (but not as hard to remove) so you don't have to be careful of streak marks and other imperfections.


----------



## nc.girl

China Glaze Sun-Kissed...love the shimmer in this bright yellow polish.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Zoya Blu.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter La Moss


----------



## Jesssh

NYC Central Park - my favorite nude color.


----------



## buthekitch

Color Club Modern Pink


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Pixi- vivid coral


----------



## beauty k addict

chanel blue boy


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Zoya Blu with China Glaze Fairy Dust on top.


----------



## hazell

Opi me blue


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - peridot power



added lynnderella - tea party in the nursery


----------



## pinkstars

Layla Holographic "Ocean Rush"


----------



## hermetic

Essence Choose Me


----------



## Aluxe

OPI Samoan sand


----------



## aurawn

Zoya Wednesday


----------



## wonderwoman9

A england


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Cinna-snap


----------



## coffeegal85

Pahlish Blood Red Jam


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lilacism.


----------



## Mia Bella

Deborah Lippmann "Superstar"


----------



## mrsadkins9399

China Glaze Blue Iguana.


----------



## Librarychickie

Deborah Lippmann It's Raining Men


----------



## char1ieb001

OPI 'you don't know Jaques'


----------



## char1ieb001

OPI 'you don't know Jacques


----------



## Irishgrrrl

OPI Honey Ryder and OPI Alcatraz Rocks.


----------



## LoveLE

Chanel "Fire"


----------



## tanya devi

Dior Trench


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Thinking of Blue, with Mermaid's Tale on top


----------



## Madrose

OPI Alcatraz...Rocks


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - tea party in the nursery



added elevation - daisen


----------



## hermetic

Catrice Khaki Perry


----------



## Eimii

Along with my fingers, they are Nails Inc Kensington Palace Gardens!


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Essie - Vested Interest


----------



## windchimes

China Glaze Ahoy!


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Rainbow Honey Heisenberg and Pretty Serious Party Time Excellent!


----------



## nc.girl

Color Club Halo Hues Over The Moon


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Pixi- summer sunset


----------



## kenzibray

Illamasqua - Collide

Such a vivid hot pink!!


----------



## Jesssh

Essie in the cab-ana.


----------



## coronita

Opi Come to Poppy


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

OPI - Alcatraz..Rocks


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Butter London Wallis.


----------



## No Cute

OPI - gumdrop


----------



## alliemia

French pedicure


----------



## wee drop o bush

OPI 'the one that got away'


----------



## Karheart

wee drop o bush said:


> View attachment 2304533
> 
> OPI 'the one that got away'


 
So cute. I love how it matches your flip flops.


----------



## frick&frack

sinful - mint apple


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Single Ladies

Nope, changed my mind, I wanted some shimmer instead.  Re-polished my toes with

Deborah Lippmann Sugar Shack


----------



## Star15Rin

Essie Mini Shorts, my favorite neon orange!


----------



## Librarychickie

YSL Violine Surrealiste


----------



## coronita

Essie Tart Deco


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> sinful - mint apple



added elevation - pilatus


----------



## mpazzo

Zoya - Song


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Butter London Bit Faker.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation - pilatus



added elevation - finding nemo


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter Saucy Jack


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-mint candy apple.


----------



## hermetic

Essie Sole Mate


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Zoya Ki.


----------



## Mereo

Mine are with pretty sparkling glitter - just enough to make them pretty


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation - finding nemo



added elevation - passion flower


----------



## legaldiva

OPI Big Apple Red


----------



## Gurzzy

Essie Punchy Pink


----------



## mja0375

Deborah Lippmann Flashdance


----------



## luvsbags&shoes

Marc Jacobs: Petra


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Slick Slate with In the Spotlight on top


----------



## TexaninPA

I'm ashamed to say mine have been bare for a week, what's wrong with me?  I will remedy this in the morning with something summer-y as the leaves have started changing and I'm not ready for the end of summer yet.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Marc Jacobs Jezebel...


----------



## twin-fun

Essie's _Geranium_


----------



## alyssaxnicole

Essie - Wicked


----------



## Chinese Warrior

NL A45 Brisbane bronze..I am ready for FALL..


----------



## coronita

Essie Clam Bake


----------



## trucoachaddict

Essie Turquoise and Caicos


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Zoya Liberty.


----------



## tgirl25

Darling Diva Bathed in Light...  Love the sparkles in the sun


----------



## Star15Rin

Essie Pink Parka, forgot how much I love this!


----------



## TexaninPA

SOPI - Dark Room.  Still in the mood for dark polishes!


----------



## frick&frack

revlon - dreamer


----------



## happenstance

Opi Sparktacular!  Like five layers... Should be able to chisel it off!


----------



## Fluttershy

OPI Suzi's Hungary Again!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> revlon - dreamer



added lynnderella - love lace & lilacs


----------



## Mia Bella

Deborah Lippmann "Ruby Red Slippers"


----------



## MorePurses

SOPI mermaid in manhattan. It's a sparkly teal.


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Purple Posy...one of my favorite go-to summer colors!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - love lace & lilacs



added elevation - Ubsunur at Night


----------



## mspera

Chanel - rose insolent


----------



## windchimes

essie Off The Shoulder... but it does NOT look cute!  Needs glitter!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter saucy jack


----------



## wee drop o bush

China Glaze 'Stella' 


Edit my picture didn't do it justice, heres a better one I found online


----------



## Mereo

wee drop o bush said:


> China Glaze 'Stella'
> View attachment 2322176
> 
> Edit my picture didn't do it justice, heres a better one I found online



That's a really nice color!


----------



## mrsadkins9399

OPI Diva of Geneva


----------



## Skonings

Neon pink, it makes my feet look tanned lol


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation - Ubsunur at Night



added another layer of lynnderella - love lace & lilacs


----------



## sneezz

Essie Peach daquiri!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added another layer of lynnderella - love lace & lilacs



added another layer of elevation - ubsuner at night


----------



## Librarychickie

RBL cerise noire


----------



## Jesssh

Chanel Starlet.


----------



## MrsTGreen

Chanel Black Pearl


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added another layer of elevation - ubsuner at night



added lynnderella - 7 minutes in heaven


----------



## Raux

RBL Scrangie (1.0)


----------



## Star15Rin

OPI On Collins Ave. I'm still stuck on summer!


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Since I Fell For You


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Pixi - coral cabana


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Milquetoast.


----------



## ColdSteel

China Glaze Lubu Heels


----------



## Raux

Chanel Jade Rose.


----------



## zeitgeist4

Sephora by OPI Mermaid To Order


----------



## twin-fun

Essie's _Geranium_


----------



## Chineka

China Glaze - Coral Star


----------



## FloridaGirl18

OPI Strawberry daiquiri


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI thrill of Brazil..not ready for the campy colors of Fall


----------



## windchimes

Zoya Wednesday.... It's a little muddier than I remember, going to switch to Dior St Tropez!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - 7 minutes in heaven



added lumina lacquer - dreamcatcher


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Flashy Fuchsia


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Merope.

Wearing this one for the first time. O. M. G!!!!!!!


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Sexy Mama


----------



## lazeny

O.P.I Dulce de Leche


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter Saucy Jack


----------



## hermetic

Revlon Radiant


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-mojito madness.


----------



## buthekitch

china glaze four leaf clover


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Butter London Lady Muck.


----------



## windykat

Tom Ford Smoked Red.


----------



## Jesssh

Essie Midnight Cami.

I want a car this color.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Irishgrrrl said:


> Butter London Lady Muck.



Added Butter London Hen Party on top of this.

And then added Butter London Tart with a Heart.


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Wedding Glitters


----------



## Star15Rin

OPI First Date at the Golden Gate


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - naked


----------



## wonderwoman9

Hare - bisbee 2.0


----------



## mja0375

Deborah Lippmann Lara's Theme


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - naked



added rainbow honey - a little kindness


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Tiki Torch.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter La Moss


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added rainbow honey - a little kindness



added lynnderella - mr pink


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Iced Coffee


----------



## kawaiiamaiai

Illamasqua Phallic with My Ten Friends I'm From the Future over it.


----------



## Madrose

Zoya Storm


----------



## Star15Rin

China Glaze Shower Together topped with Lynnderella AquaMan Candy love this combo so much


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Opi - do you lilac it?


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

OPI - vant to bite my neck?


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - mr pink



added lynnderella - ghouls just want to have fun!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Storms Never Last. :o)


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

Essie - cashmere bathrobe


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Season of the Witch.


----------



## jen_sparro

Essie Silken Cord


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Nubar Sateen


----------



## nc.girl

Color Club Beyond


----------



## anon_kopo

my toes are wearing essie avenue maintain. such a nice blue shade.


----------



## frick&frack

sally hansen - deep blue sea


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL moulin rouge


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI No Spain No Gain


----------



## Jesssh

Chanel Alchimie


----------



## tanya devi

Deborah Lippmann Dancing in the Dark


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Iced Coffee (my go-to nude for my skin tone)


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> sally hansen - deep blue sea



added lynnderella - the stars in her eyes


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - the stars in her eyes



added lynnderella - when the moon was a star


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - when the moon was a star



added lynnderella - sapphire starfire


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - sapphire starfire



added lynnderella - night shade


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Asterope.


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - blair


----------



## tanya devi

Deborah Lippmann Dancing in the Dark


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> zoya - blair



added lynnderella - very pretty vampire


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## nc.girl

OPI Pompeii Purple


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - very pretty vampire



added lynnderella - ruby red ruby


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Superstar


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lilacism.


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - suri


----------



## loves

With Love, my favourite red from China Glaze.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Orion.


----------



## wee drop o bush

Dior Vernis #678 in Créoles on my toe nails.


----------



## mja0375

Deborah Lippmann Fake It Til You Make It


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## Jesssh

Essie imported bubbly


----------



## gr8onteej

Sephora by OPI Leotard-Optional.


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Cinna-snap (one of my favorite colors for fall)


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> zoya - suri



added lynnderella - once upon a prince


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Zoya Julianne.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford smoky red


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie mint candy apple.


----------



## LvoesBags

Revlon Urban


----------



## nc.girl

Orly Flirty. Love this color! For me, it's the perfect shimmery Barbie pink.


----------



## MsBeckyBean

I'm wearing a holographic pink on my toes from indie Glittering Elements.  Every time I see them it makes me smile.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - once upon a prince



added lynnderella - are you a good witch?


----------



## Love Of My Life

tom ford smoky red


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Zoya Louise


----------



## a.s.h.l.e.y

NOPI - khloe had a little lam lam


----------



## Jesssh

Chanel Taboo


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Irishgrrrl said:


> Zoya Louise




Added a coat of CrowsToes Heartshaped Box of Horse S*#t!


----------



## wee drop o bush

OPI 'Baby its Coal Outside' with Deborah Lippmann 'Ruby Red Slippers'


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - are you a good witch?



added lynnderella - early halloween


----------



## nc.girl

Picture Polish Cosmos

If you haven't tried this brand, I highly recommend it! It applies wonderfully. I'll definitely be buying some more polish from this brand.


----------



## Hca13

I'm into dark colors loveeeee fall!


----------



## FaithHope&LVoe

Excuse my old manicure


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - pic de subenuix


----------



## pmburk

OPI's Tickle My France-y


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jin Soon risque


----------



## TaRaUnnie

Mine are a mix of colours...apparently they look a bit like Smarties xD They are purple, pink and orange


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann 99 Luftballons


----------



## mja0375

Chanel Azure


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Iced Coffee


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - pic de subenuix



added lynnderella - gotta love brains


----------



## jen_sparro

Essie Canyon Coral, weather is heating up finally!


----------



## wee drop o bush

Morgan Taylor 'Sweetest Thing'


----------



## tanya devi

Deborah Lippmann Don't Tell Mama


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - gotta love brains



added candy lacquer - candy ghoul


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jin Soon risque


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Hellhound.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added candy lacquer - candy ghoul



added lumina lacquer - la catrina 2.0


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - liquid leather


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jin Soon audacity


----------



## Cheetah7

Right now they are bare


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - liquid leather



added orly - RIP


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added orly - RIP



added lumina lacquer - pumpkin posse


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

My nails are a nude solar powder with a copper solar powder as an accent on my ring fingers... My toes are a nude shellac with copper shellac accents on my big toe!


----------



## Librarychickie

RBL Teal


----------



## frick&frack

sparitual - epicurean


----------



## pollekeskisses

I blame you lot. I haven't painted my toes in over a year. But yesterday evening I felt the urge to paint them red. 

So now they are OPI "Live or let die", or well 8 of the 10. My 'pinkie toes' have no use to polish.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Two alternating colors: Two Fingered Salute and The Old Bill (both Butter London).


----------



## nc.girl

Llarowe Smooth Criminal


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> sparitual - epicurean



added lynnderella - very pretty vampire


----------



## gillianna

Chanel Vamp.... Always makes me feel happy to see this color on my toes.


----------



## fendifemale

*zoya dream*


----------



## pollekeskisses

pollekeskisses said:


> So now they are OPI "Live or let die"


Wrong name, it actually is "Die another day". I keep messing those two up.


----------



## nc.girl

fendifemale said:


> *zoya dream*



That's a beautiful color! I have Picture Polish Cosmos, which I understand is quite similar to Dream...but I'm a big fan of blue polishes, so I may have to have this one too!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - very pretty vampire



added lynnderella - vampink


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - vampink



added lynnderella - ghoul for love


----------



## fendifemale

nc.girl said:


> That's a beautiful color! I have Picture Polish Cosmos, which I understand is quite similar to Dream...but I'm a big fan of blue polishes, so I may have to have this one too!



I am in love with the whole Zenith Collection! I want Belinda but it was sold out.


----------



## nc.girl

fendifemale said:


> I am in love with the whole Zenith Collection! I want Belinda but it was sold out.



Yes, the whole Zenith collection is gorgeous! If you want Belinda, hop on eBay...there are quite a few of that color on there. The cheapest one is $7.95 + free shipping. I just checked the Zoya site too, and it looks like Belinda is back in stock at the moment.


----------



## fendifemale

nc.girl said:


> Yes, the whole Zenith collection is gorgeous! If you want Belinda, hop on eBay...there are quite a few of that color on there. The cheapest one is $7.95 + free shipping. I just checked the Zoya site too, and it looks like Belinda is back in stock at the moment.



Ok! I will have to go on there. So far I have Dream and Mosheen. I also bought Neve. Since you like blue check them out. All 3 are gorgeous!


----------



## nc.girl

fendifemale said:


> Ok! I will have to go on there. So far I have Dream and Mosheen. I also bought Neve. Since you like blue check them out. All 3 are gorgeous!



Oh wowww, I love Neve and Mosheen is pretty cool too! I have Ibiza, and it's a lovely blue. Zoya makes some really awesome blues! And to think I used to really dislike blue polishes; now I'm a total blue freak.


----------



## frick&frack

butter london - no more waity katey


----------



## frick&frack

nc.girl said:


> That's a beautiful color! I have Picture Polish Cosmos, which I understand is quite similar to Dream...but I'm a big fan of blue polishes, so I may have to have this one too!





fendifemale said:


> I am in love with the whole Zenith Collection! I want Belinda but it was sold out.



PBI...hello ladies!  just wondered if either of you have china glaze - frostbite.  it's one of my most favorite blues.


----------



## nc.girl

frick&frack said:


> PBI...hello ladies!  just wondered if either of you have china glaze - frostbite.  it's one of my most favorite blues.



Now THAT is an awesome blue! I've eyeballed that one every single time I've gone into Sally's, but so far I've always managed to talk myself out of it by saying I have enough blues. I think I may give in the next time I go in there though! I love how bright Frostbite is, and I think it would look amazing with my holo topcoat. I love CG polishes; they're great quality for the price IMO.


----------



## frick&frack

nc.girl said:


> Now THAT is an awesome blue! I've eyeballed that one every single time I've gone into Sally's, but so far I've always managed to talk myself out of it by saying I have enough blues. I think I may give in the next time I go in there though! I love how bright Frostbite is, and I think it would look amazing with my holo topcoat. I love CG polishes; they're great quality for the price IMO.



DO NOT RESIST...you NEED frostbite!  it's amazing


----------



## nc.girl

frick&frack said:


> DO NOT RESIST...you NEED frostbite!  it's amazing



I think I need it too...next time I'm in Sally's, it's coming home with me, period!


----------



## windchimes

Essie In The Cab-Ana


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> butter london - no more waity katey



added lynnderella - lavendear


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jin Soon risque


----------



## Prada143

OPI's Met on the internet


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - lavendear



added lynnderella - mr darcy


----------



## fendifemale

nc.girl said:


> Oh wowww, I love Neve and Mosheen is pretty cool too! I have Ibiza, and it's a lovely blue. Zoya makes some really awesome blues! And to think I used to really dislike blue polishes; now I'm a total blue freak.


I found Belinda at Ulta in another part of town and she is awesome! Now I'm looking for Payton and I'll be finished.


----------



## fendifemale

frick&frack said:


> PBI...hello ladies!  just wondered if either of you have china glaze - frostbite.  it's one of my most favorite blues.


No but now I want to hunt it down. Lol!


----------



## frick&frack

fendifemale said:


> No but now I want to hunt it down. Lol!



you  need to!


----------



## Necromancer

SpaRitual 'Never Say Never' (pink) and 'Body' (black).


----------



## jen_sparro

Necromancer said:


> SpaRitual 'Never Say Never' (pink) and 'Body' (black).



One word: AWESOME 

Putting on OPI Midnight in Moscow tonight.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Working on them now. Zoya Amy and CrowsToes Shoot the Butterfly.


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> SpaRitual 'Never Say Never' (pink) and 'Body' (black)



great pedi!  good to see you posting again


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - carly


----------



## nc.girl

fendifemale said:


> I found Belinda at Ulta in another part of town and she is awesome! Now I'm looking for Payton and I'll be finished.



Belinda looks sooo gorgeous in the swatches I've seen...glad you found her!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> zoya - carly



added lynnderella - the garden of even


----------



## pollekeskisses

Beware: funky looking toes ahead.

Color Club "East Austin" with a layer of Glimmer by Erica "Cherry Blossom". 
Picture is pre clean-up


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-limited addiction.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - the garden of even



added elevation - pata puffer II


----------



## Jesssh

Essie peach daiquiri


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI I'll Take the cake


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Zoya Flynn.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Irishgrrrl said:


> Zoya Flynn.




Added a coat of CrowsToes Her Goose Got Cooked. Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Necromancer

jen_sparro said:


> One word: AWESOME
> .





frick&frack said:


> great pedi!  good to see you posting again



Thank you *Jen* and *Frick*. 

I just did these Xmas themed toenails this afternoon. China Glaze Ruby Pumps, Champagne Bubbles and Glittering Garland, red and green rhinestones and gold striping.


----------



## Madrose

^^Nice!


OPI Unfor-greta-bly Blue


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Big Smoke by Butter London.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation - pata puffer II



added lynnderella - mr darcy


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> Thank you *Jen* and *Frick*.
> 
> I just did these Xmas themed toenails this afternoon. China Glaze Ruby Pumps, Champagne Bubbles and Glittering Garland, red and green rhinestones and gold striping.



so cute!


----------



## nygrl

Essie Ladylike.


----------



## vanilje

Essie Lion Around


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Irishgrrrl said:


> Big Smoke by Butter London.




Added CrowsToes Gomez.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - mr darcy



added lynnderella - season's glitterings


----------



## nc.girl

Colors By Llarowe- Dirty Diana


----------



## frick&frack

OPI - holiday glow


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> OPI - holiday glow



added lynnderella - common sense


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - common sense



added elevation - daisen


----------



## 1fabmom

Zoya Pixie Dust in Carter


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation - daisen



added lynnderella - gobble this!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Indian Summer.


----------



## frick&frack

finger paints - beleaf it or not


----------



## Star15Rin

Chanel Taboo topped with Lynnderella Garnet Grace


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> finger paints - beleaf it or not



added lynnderella - do you see what I see?


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - do you see what I see?



added elevation polish - finding nemo


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes You Are Here and Black Widow.


----------



## Midnight_Aeval

Put on a dusty purple I got from a Pop Sugar box - ncLA As If!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation polish - finding nemo



added finger paints - owlin' at the moon


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added finger paints - owlin' at the moon



added lynnderella - gingerbread hearts


----------



## jen_sparro

Dior Lucky


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - gingerbread hearts



added elevation polish - ginza


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Alternating between OPI I'm Not Really a Waitress and Zoya Trixie, with CrowsToes Holly and Hellfire over all of them.


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - wuyi mountain


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - wuyi mountain



added elevation - finding nemo


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation - finding nemo



added lynnderella - do you see what I see?


----------



## Star15Rin

Mine are OPI Danke-Shiny Red, but they are already chipped! The perils of being a dancer....


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - do you see what I see?



added lynnderella - the adam of her eye


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - the adam of her eye



added sally hansen - frazzle dazzle


----------



## frick&frack

orly - angel eyes


----------



## nc.girl

Lilypad Lacquer Pink Flamingo


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> orly - angel eyes



added shleee polish - frost fairy


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

For the holidays I'm wearing Butter London Knees Up.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added shleee polish - frost fairy



added lynnderella - aquaman candy


----------



## candiebear

a england ophelia. No xmas colors for me!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - aquaman candy



added lumina lacquer - lights, christmas, action


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Going for my before the holidays pedi, still cannot decide between OPi's german-cure and The thrill of Brazil....I will be wearing mostly sandals during the holidays so I think a classic red of Thrill of Brazil will win...


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lumina lacquer - lights, christmas, action



added lynnderella - four calling birds


----------



## frick&frack

color club - merry & bright


----------



## mja0375

China Glaze Electrify


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Chanel Magic


----------



## pollekeskisses

Color Club "Wonderland"


----------



## PrincessCypress

Grape, Set, Match! by O.P.I.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Butter London Chancer.


----------



## taniherd

Essence Where is the Party


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> color club - merry & bright



added china glaze - mrs claus


----------



## jen_sparro

OPI We'll Always Have Paris


----------



## jsgsjs

Black, I just for yourself a coat of black oil directly


----------



## Jesssh

Essie dive bar


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Irishgrrrl said:


> Butter London Chancer.




Added CrowsToes Making Christmas.


----------



## pollekeskisses

EDK(Esmeralda Da Kelly?) "Like Sugar"


----------



## krissa

China Glaze 'snapy dragon'


----------



## Madrose

Butter London The 444


----------



## Valide

ChG Laser Lime


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added china glaze - mrs claus



added lynnderella - 11 ladies dancing


----------



## Librarychickie

Deborah Lippmann Single Ladies


----------



## Star15Rin

Added Lynnderella Undead Red to my OPI Danke Shiny Red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - 11 ladies dancing



added schleee - snow pas de deux


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - going in circles


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

i always keep my toenails in a dark red color


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - going in circles



added china glaze - grafitti glitter


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Right Said Red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added china glaze - grafitti glitter



added lynnderella - 6 geese laughing


----------



## THE MOONSHINE

Red for the holidays!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - 6 geese laughing



added lynnderella - 9 drummers dreaming


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Merry Kiss-Me-A$$!


----------



## pollekeskisses

Orly Black Vinyl with China Glaze Electrify.


----------



## frick&frack

OPI - smitten with mittens


----------



## Star15Rin

Zoya Belinda topped with Lynnderella New Year's Eve Eve


----------



## jen_sparro

OPI Incognito in Sausalito


----------



## nc.girl

Colors By Llarowe- Monkey See Monkey Do


----------



## bnjj

OPI Cha Ching Cherry


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Irishgrrrl said:


> CrowsToes Merry Kiss-Me-A$$!




Added CrowsToes Maxxed Out. &#128522;


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> OPI - smitten with mittens



added a christmas franken glitter


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

TurquoiseDoll said:


> Chanel Magic


Put over Chanel -MAC Military and Lacquer Convention Pub Night for New Year's!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added a christmas franken glitter



added lynnderella - partridge in a pear tree


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Anna Maria by Contrary Polish.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Irishgrrrl said:


> Anna Maria by Contrary Polish.




Added CrowsToes Absolum. &#128153;


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - la cret de la neige


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - la cret de la neige



added china glaze - scattered & tattered


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Alcyone.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added china glaze - scattered & tattered



added  elevation polish - yeti loves the holidays


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Irishgrrrl said:


> CrowsToes Alcyone.




Added CrowsToes Purple People Eater.


----------



## tanya devi

Chanel Fracas


----------



## frick&frack

sally hansen - black diamond


----------



## sparkle_n_shine

Covergirl Outlast Stay Brilliant in "Lasting Love". Beautiful, bright red!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

OPI Baby Please Come Home and It's Frosty Outside. &#10052;&#65039;


----------



## jalbs

Plum raven gel polish by IBD! Stays flossy the entire time .


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lapis of luxury.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> sally hansen - black diamond



added lynnderella - christmas nightie


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

OPI Lincoln Park After Dark


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - christmas nightie



added lynnderella - one nutty fruitcake


----------



## Waffle65

Essie Fiji


----------



## nic_blue

Opi Color so hot it Berns


----------



## heartlocket

Mint Candy Apple by Essie


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - meteor shower


----------



## OverAnalyst

Zoya Evvie!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - meteor shower



added lumina lacquer - snow queen


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Zoya Sailor.


----------



## frick&frack

OPI - my private jet


----------



## Madrose

A-England Briar Rose


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> OPI - my private jet



added lynnderella - forget you not


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Zoya Jacqueline and Zoya Neely with CrowsToes Boat Drinks on top.


----------



## nc.girl

Colors by Llarowe- Best Day Of My Life


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL moulin rouge


----------



## tanya devi

Butter London Scoundrel


----------



## michellem

Gelish-my forbidden love. Love it!


----------



## frick&frack

OPI - every month is oktoberfest


----------



## Jesssh

Essie wrapped in rubies


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> OPI - every month is oktoberfest



added elevation polish - toubkal


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Zoya Dove.


----------



## sparkle_n_shine

Ulta Professional Nail Lacquer in Wicked.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation polish - toubkal



added barielle - elle's spell


----------



## jen_sparro

Essie Turquoise & Caicos


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## frick&frack

collistar - viola glitter


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-curtain call.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> collistar - viola glitter



pahlish - endless static sea


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Bunny Slope over Zoya Purity.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Vamp


----------



## pollekeskisses

Big toe a nice effect with: 
Essie "Limo Scene"
Nfu-oh "js16"
Elevation Polish "Yeti loves the holidays"

Other toes just Nfu-oh "js16"


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> pahlish - endless static sea



lynnderella - star holo


----------



## michellem

Orly star spangled


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> lynnderella - star holo



added lynnderella - 8 maids minting


----------



## Irishgrrrl

OPI Vampsterdam.


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - alpine heights (carlit)


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Irishgrrrl said:


> OPI Vampsterdam.




Added CrowsToes Too F***ing Cold. &#128153;


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-pink glove service.


----------



## JDV

Mine are naked!  Giving them the winter off.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - alpine heights (carlit)



added lynnderella - lovey dovey


----------



## Madrose

A-England Her Rose Adagio


----------



## cozystitches

Mine are IBD's Jupiter Blue


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - lovey dovey



added a snowy franken


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Celaeno with CrowsToes Thing layered on top.


----------



## demingy

Just painted my toes with Zoya Charla.


----------



## jen_sparro

OPI Big Apple Red.


----------



## Jesssh

Elf smokin' hot


----------



## candiebear

OPI purple with a purpose


----------



## jen_sparro

Can't paint for toes for a few weeks as I tore my big toe nail after trying to jump a baby gate ush:


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-blanc.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Dior Beige. Great nude!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added a snowy franken



added lynnderella - lilacs in love


----------



## Carson123

Essie marshmallow


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Taygete. &#128156;


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - lilacs in love



added lynnderella - tanzanite truth


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Irishgrrrl said:


> CrowsToes Taygete. &#128156;




Added CrowsToes Cheshire. &#128155;


----------



## Love Of My Life

Butter Saucy Jack


----------



## Poth

A shimmery gold polish!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

a-England Ascalon.


----------



## MarikaBe

What will be IN for this summer as far as toe nail colour goes?!! 

@frick&frack:  LOVE your profile pic! Isn't he just SO cute?!? AND talented... but that comes 2nd...  Just kiddin'!!!


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Pale pink


----------



## frick&frack

MarikaBe said:


> What will be IN for this summer as far as toe nail colour goes?!!
> 
> @frick&frack:  LOVE your profile pic! Isn't he just SO cute?!? AND talented... but that comes 2nd...  Just kiddin'!!!


^the pantone color for this year is orchid.  I'm not sure what this summer's "it" color will be.

I'm a HUGE Sage fan.  his gold medal run was AMAZING!!!  he's cute all around


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## pollekeskisses

a skittle of pink, purple, blue and green (NYC colors). Still on my nails after 10days with hardly any chipping.


----------



## frick&frack

a england - bridal veil


----------



## Madrose

Butter London Posh Bird


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> a england - bridal veil



added elevation polish - yeti's broken heart


----------



## michellem

Opi bogota blackberry


----------



## wee drop o bush

michellem said:


> Opi bogota blackberry




An absolute classic 

I'm OPI DS Magic


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Vamp


----------



## Sweetpea83

*essie super bossa nova*..so pretty!!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Love Stinks.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Irishgrrrl said:


> CrowsToes Love Stinks.




Added CrowsToes Heartless.


----------



## JDV

Irishgrrrl said:


> a-England Ascalon.



I bet that's gorgeous, I love holo on my toes.  I finally ordered a bottle and this stupid snow storm is delaying delivery!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

JDV said:


> I bet that's gorgeous, I love holo on my toes.  I finally ordered a bottle and this stupid snow storm is delaying delivery!




It was soooo pretty! Ascalon is my first a-England and all the hype is true! The holo was gorgeous and the formula was amazing. Boo that the snowstorm is delaying yours! I am SO OVER winter! Ugh!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Electra. &#128153;


----------



## demingy

OPI Goldeneye


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Irishgrrrl said:


> CrowsToes Electra. &#128153;




Added CrowsToes Blue Christmas.


----------



## CountryGlamour

Trophy Wife by Essie


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation polish - yeti's broken heart



added lynnderella - connect the heart


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Blue Daiquiri by Liquid Sky Lacquer.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Irishgrrrl said:


> Blue Daiquiri by Liquid Sky Lacquer.




Added CrowsToes Chess . . . You Dog!


----------



## frick&frack

duck dynasty NP - duck be a lady


----------



## scott_f

OPI red hot rio


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL moulin rouge


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> duck dynasty NP - duck be a lady



added a red microglitter franken


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Wet n wild- sugar coat


----------



## airbrushed

French 
OPI Bubble Bath as the base color. LOVE IT. then white tips.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added a red microglitter franken



added lumina lacquer - dreamlover


----------



## mrspeek

OPI Where did Suzi's Man-Go from t he Brazilian collection, with an accent nail in Zoya Pixie Dust in Solange


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Green-Eyed Lady. &#128154;


----------



## Chineka

OPI - A Definite Moust Have


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - blaze


----------



## electrikdreams

Painted my toenails for the first time in years... Chanel Rouge Fatal. I love it!


----------



## Jesssh

Essie nothing else metals


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Zoya Casey


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> zoya - blaze



added finger paints - fishin' for fun


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Irishgrrrl said:


> CrowsToes Green-Eyed Lady. &#128154;




Added CrowsToes Dragon in Drag. &#128154;


----------



## pollekeskisses

W.I.C. Amsterdam


----------



## OnaMcD

Revlon Red!


----------



## nc.girl

CbL Seahawks Lime


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Mine are fuchsia!!!


Just like my nails!!!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added finger paints - fishin' for fun



added lynnderella - oh eric


----------



## xJoyce

Mine are red, hihi!


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Just Lucky by Liquid Sky Lacquer. &#128522;


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - secrets


----------



## SheBags76

Color Club Holo 2013 Miss Bliss


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Irishgrrrl said:


> Just Lucky by Liquid Sky Lacquer. &#128522;




Added CrowsToes Hell Hath No Fury on every other toe.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL moulin rouge


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - secrets




Added Lynnderella - Sweet Spot


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Frog's Breath over Lacquer Lust A Stroke of Good Luck.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Added Lynnderella - Sweet Spot




Added Lynnderella - Mr Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa red


----------



## Iluvbags

OPI I'm Not really a Waitress


----------



## ValextraFTW

Essie Mint Candy Apple


----------



## frick&frack

Essie - leading lady


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI party in my cabana


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lapis of luxury.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Essie - leading lady




Added Lynnderella - all heart


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes One Trick Pony with  CrowsToes Bad Catholic on top. &#128154;&#128156;&#128155;


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Moulin Rouge


----------



## Madrose

OPI Tomorrow Never Dies


----------



## Jesssh

OPI Samoan Sand with Revlon Calla Lily


----------



## Irishgrrrl

Hare Polish Phat Tuesday.


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Purple Posy


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Rainbow Honey Your Hand in Mine


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL moulin rouge


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-mint candy apple.


----------



## candiebear

OPI Alpine Snow


----------



## purse_doc

Sweetpea83 said:


> essie-mint candy apple.




Same here


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Green Thumb of Doom and Maxxed Out. &#128154;


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Added Lynnderella - all heart



added a heart franken


----------



## Irishgrrrl

CrowsToes Ingrounded. &#128153;


----------



## trucoachaddict

Illamasqua Jo'mina


----------



## frick&frack

elevation - tronador


----------



## lovemybabes

Essie- Teeny Bikini

A nice easter blue.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL opaque nude


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

Purple for this week


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Green Eyed Lady


----------



## Librarychickie

Dior Lucky


----------



## demingy

Zoya Rory


----------



## LVk8

Turquoise!

Essie "Where's My Chauffeur?"


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-super bossa nova.


----------



## Jesssh

Blue!

Essie hide and go chic.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation - tronador



added lumina lacquer - let me love you down


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lumina lacquer - let me love you down



added lynnderella - 12 lads with lemmings


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - these boots were


----------



## uhpharm01

*OPI You&#8217;re Such a Budapest	*


----------



## carrie13

Mine are OPI Black Onyx but going for a pedi this week and will do something brighter for spring


----------



## michellem

Opi it's a girl


----------



## Carson123

OPI Pamplona Purple


----------



## fendifemale

uhpharm01 said:


> *OPI You&#8217;re Such a Budapest	*



Was on my nails 2wks ago! : )


----------



## pollekeskisses

Essence grey-headed love bird.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - these boots were



added lumina lacquer - love rollercoaster


----------



## uhpharm01

fendifemale said:


> Was on my nails 2wks ago! : )


It's such a beautiful color.


----------



## candiebear

zoya - ali 
I needed to feel more 'spring'


----------



## jen_sparro

OPI Thanks a Windmillion


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Nails Inc Franklin's Row and Ozotic 529


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - want my bawdy


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lilacism.


----------



## fendifemale

uhpharm01 said:


> It's such a beautiful color.


I agree. Want to re-visit it this spring.


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Rescue Beauty Grunge


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - want my bawdy



added elevation polish - 3am walks with farrihn


----------



## krissa

Cover girl reliable red &#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039;&#10084;&#65039; It


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation polish - 3am walks with farrihn



added lumina lacquer - mucking rainbows


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lumina lacquer - mucking rainbows



added lynnderella - thank blue, too!


----------



## JDV

Chanel Particuliere


----------



## ipudgybear

Models Own- Turkish Delight


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - aurora


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

frick&frack said:


> zoya - aurora



Love that color!


----------



## frick&frack

NikkisABagGirl said:


> Love that color!



thanks...me too!


----------



## KatCampbell

Chanel Malice....I know it's wintry but it's my signature color


----------



## Daenerys

China Glaze Peonies & Park Ave... I'm totally in spring/summer mode, even though it's supposed to snow/hail here tomorrow. Sigh...


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> zoya - aurora



added lynnderella - 12 lads with lemmings


----------



## social w

monablu said:


> I just got mine painted black and am laughing thinking that I better not wear any orange because then I will look like a jack-o-lantern!


Where can I find some melting pot paraffin wax


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - 12 lads with lemmings



added a franken glitter


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - evening in the woods


----------



## Kailuagal

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - evening in the woods


I'm not seeing any pictures. Are you not showing your adorable toesies anymore?


----------



## Kailuagal

Also, off topic but how do you upload those cute emoticons I'm seeing? Currently the Egg coloring Easter eggs.


----------



## Librarychickie

Dior Porcelain


----------



## Jesssh

Essie pink diamond


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Cosmic Love


----------



## durban

Orly Gumdrop


----------



## michellem

Opi strawberry margarita


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - evening in the woods


^added elevation - ginza




Kailuagal said:


> I'm not seeing any pictures. Are you not showing your adorable toesies anymore?


^I've been very busy this year, & have about a 4 month backlog of pics.  I don't normally post pics in this thread (I post pics in the reference threads, brand threads, & POTD thread), but hopefully I'll start trying to catch up soon.  thanks for your kind words


----------



## 19flowers

Chanel Distraction


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sugar Dune


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Chanel orange fizz


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Still in the salon. Three coats of Chanel orange fizz


----------



## taniherd

Colors by Llarowe Waters of Belize


----------



## demingy

Appropriately I'm wearing China Glaze Hang-Ten Toes.


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - haleakala


----------



## fendifemale

Cuccio Chillin' in Chile


----------



## Necromancer

Stay The Night and Your Royal Shine-ness by OPI


----------



## Poth

One of my own!  It's dark blue and glittery!


----------



## mardigrasgirl

do you lilac it?


----------



## rutabaga

Essie Berry Naughty


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-tart deco.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - haleakala



added elevation polish - plumeria


----------



## serendipity8777

essie no baggage please


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - starboard


----------



## demingy

Finger Paints Iconic Orange


----------



## PewPew

Essie Sole Mate (dark plum) ~ mixed in some clear polish to give a lovely, squishy jelly look. During my nail-purchase-celibacy, I started to "jellify" some of my favorite colors (in mini or old bottles) for use as a topper to refresh old manis, sandwich glitters or to modify another color.


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-super bossa nova.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - starboard



added elevation polish - fukui


----------



## OzSplannie

KBShimmer Oh Splat!


----------



## bmariemoo

Lilypad Lacquer- Pink Flamingo


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation polish - fukui



added lynnderella - 6 geese laughing


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation Polish - these boots were...


----------



## TikiBwana

Tawdry Terrier.... Winecup Wine....


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Elevation Polish - these boots were...



added lynnderella - sugar skulls


----------



## Poth

Dark blue with silver glitter!


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - jungfrau


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Fantastic Voyage


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - jungfrau



added elevation polish - marmolada


----------



## jclaybo

Carnival Cotton Candy by Nicole for OPI Carrie Underwood collection


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation polish - marmolada



added lynnderella - boy-girl party


----------



## Librarychickie

Butter London Ladybird


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## PewPew

ManGlaze Lesbihonest 
(matte fuchsia beauty)


----------



## fendifemale

Cuccio Chillin in Chile still going strong.


----------



## bnjj

Essie Braziliant


----------



## jen_sparro

Revlon Red


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

China Glaze  - Orange Knockout


----------



## Jesssh

Maybelline Petal Plush


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-tart deco.


----------



## Rhayne

Sally Hansen Hard as Nails Xtremewear in Rockstar pink.


----------



## mac.empress

Wet n Wild "Tropicalia"


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - boy-girl party



added lynnderella - garden of even


----------



## idyllicwaters

Jenna Hipp "By Invitation Only"


----------



## burnsmr

Dior "Yacht"


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI I Eat Mainely Lobster


----------



## Carson123

Essie Sunday Funday


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - garden of even



added lynnderella - sugar skulls


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Chanel Fantastic with Hare Atolla


----------



## frick&frack

elevation - ave secretan


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Cinna-snap


----------



## pollekeskisses

ciaté cha cha cha


----------



## bama_belle

OPI Koala Beary


----------



## tiffiistheshiz

Essie Mint Candy Apple ^^


----------



## PewPew

PewPew said:


> ManGlaze Lesbihonest
> (matte fuchsia)



Added dots with ManGlaze Death Tar (matte black)


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Mine are white Eastern light chanel with a black and turquoise design on big toe, looks cute


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation - ave secretan



added elevation - bizzare blizzard


----------



## itsnikki

Some coralish color from sinful colors...


----------



## michellem

Opi tickle me francey


----------



## Ringerz

It's not that often I have my toenails without polish but the weather has become cold, so they are having a break and are a la natural.


----------



## TikiBwana

For Memorial Day, I painted my toes with Nicole by Opi in Scarlett, topped with Tawdry Terrier's Red, White, and Aaroo....


----------



## PewPew

TikiBwana said:


> For Memorial Day, I painted my toes with Nicole by Opi in Scarlett, topped with Tawdry Terrier's Red, White, and Aaroo....



Beautiful! Perfect Memorial Day pedi 

Red tootsies this week: Elevation Polish Uluru - orangey red with gold & pink flakes


----------



## uhpharm01

China glaze pink voltage.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation - bizzare blizzard



added elevation polish - plumeria


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Baby I'm A Star


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## BarbAga

Dior... nymph


----------



## dannonmae

monablu said:


> I just got mine painted black and am laughing thinking that I better not wear any orange because then I will look like a jack-o-lantern!


Bright neon pink


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Retro Red


----------



## Librarychickie

RBL Kellie Gonzo


----------



## flowerboy

essie good as gold


----------



## frick&frack

lynnderella - heart spoken


----------



## pmburk

Ulta Professional Paris something... I can't remember the exact name of the color.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> lynnderella - heart spoken



added lynnderella - tidy whities


----------



## Butterlite

Clear with white polk-a-dots.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Orly - Jealous Much?


----------



## Bentley1

Wicked by Essie


----------



## Rhayne

Sinful Colors - Energetic Red

I put this on yesterday. May add some design today in Sally Hansen Mellow Yellow or Blue me away


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - tidy whities



added lynnderella - two turtle doves


----------



## pink sapphire

Deep Purple  my favorite color


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - two turtle doves



added lynnderella - diamond light


----------



## fendifemale

OPI- Neons (Juice Bar Hopping)


----------



## fendifemale

pmburk said:


> Ulta Professional Paris something... I can't remember the exact name of the color.


I like!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - diamond light



added lumina lacquer - final fantasy


----------



## HotRedBag

Light pink.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## frick&frack

elevation nail polish - twinkle in yeti's eye


----------



## NikkisABagGirl

Chanel Rose Insolent-my fav pink.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation nail polish - twinkle in yeti's eye



added elevation polish - ama dablam


----------



## wee drop o bush

OPI 'I Eat Mainely Lobster'


----------



## TikiBwana

Tawdry Terrier "Cosmuttpolitan" from their Cocktails Collection...


----------



## Chinese Warrior

KIKO 296 with my favorite gold sandals


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune


----------



## GemmaNicole

OPI Dulce De Leche


----------



## Rhayne

Covergirl Glosstinis - Flamed out

Awesome pedi color for my pale feet


----------



## demingy

Just painted mine with China Glaze Love's a Beach


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation polish - ama dablam



added elevation - catch a wave


----------



## PewPew

Estee Lauder Red Ego


----------



## Jesssh

Essie over the edge


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL opaque nude


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation - catch a wave



added elevation - dzhangi tau


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

China Glaze Wild Cactus with CrowsToes Bah F#%@ing Humbug over it.


----------



## FashionPlastic

bubble bath OPI


----------



## Heehaw

Pacific blue love love love


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann I'm A Flirt


----------



## PewPew

NerdLacquer Carbon Allotrope


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-naughty nautical.


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - prusik or loop it


----------



## Necromancer

CND Vinylux "Sugar Spice".


----------



## sunglow

Zoya Tilda


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - prusik or loop it



added elevation polish - traveling polish


----------



## pollekeskisses

OPI I'm a Bazilian (pink)


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation polish - traveling polish



added elevation - huangshan 2


----------



## drowsy1

Hi Ladies, I am debating between Essie Clambake (orange red) or Deborah Lippmann "Lady is a tramp" for toe nails. Which one do you ladies prefer.


----------



## frick&frack

drowsy1 said:


> Hi Ladies, I am debating between Essie Clambake (orange red) or Deborah Lippmann "Lady is a tramp" for toe nails. Which one do you ladies prefer.



the deborah lippmann


----------



## frick&frack

lynnderella - bird brain blue


----------



## Alexenjie

Dark shimmery purple - Essie's The Lace is on. I love this color but the color is too dark and loud on my finger nails so it is perfect on my toes.


----------



## PewPew

OPI In the Cable Carpool Lane (plum creme-jelly)


----------



## Kailuagal

OPI by Sephora Keep me On My Mistletoes, a lovely gold, with Candeo Old City, a gold/silver sparkly glitter, on a couple of accent toes.


----------



## Shamari

Zoya Taylor...an opaque, nude/neutral color


----------



## JDV

Dance Legend "Robots vs Humans"


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lilacism.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> lynnderella - bird brain blue



added lynnderella - four calling birds


----------



## drowsy1

drowsy1 said:


> Hi Ladies, I am debating between Essie Clambake (orange red) or Deborah Lippmann "Lady is a tramp" for toe nails. Which one do you ladies prefer.




Deborah lippman lady is a tramp!


----------



## shoegal27

Essie marshmallow 


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frick&frack

DD NP - duck out


----------



## jenniferaxelrad

red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> DD NP - duck out



added lynnderella - eggstra pretty


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Maniac


----------



## Jesssh

Essie damsel in a dress


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-tart deco.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - eggstra pretty



added lynnderella - bunny nosegay


----------



## frick&frack

verity - deep violet


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL opaque nude


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> verity - deep violet



added lynnderella - sugared violet


----------



## michellem

Ibd papaya princess


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - sugared violet



added lynnderella - bunny's new bonnet


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## krism805

butter london - scallywag


----------



## addicted2shoppn

Rimmel London- sweet lavender


----------



## frick&frack

christian dior - sparkling blueberry


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Whip It


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> christian dior - sparkling blueberry



added elevation polish - bromance


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-mint candy apple.


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - Jengish Chokusu


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Chanel Kaleidoscope


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Butter London Dahling
I'm a beginner,but I hope practice makes perfect


----------



## pollekeskisses

Llarowe my own private paradise 
which is a medium warm purple.


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Butter London Dahling
> I'm a beginner,but I hope practice makes perfect



GORGEOUS!!!   LOVE that color on your pretty feet.  the aqua birkenstocks look great with the pink too.


----------



## mja0375

Deborah Lippmann Daytripper


----------



## Pollie-Jean

frick&frack said:


> GORGEOUS!!!   LOVE that color on your pretty feet.  the aqua birkenstocks look great with the pink too.



Thank you, frick


----------



## misscocktail

Chanel rouge-noir, but I'll change it today &#128516;


----------



## HiromiT

OPI You Are So Outta Lime


----------



## Aluxe

White


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - Jengish Chokusu



added Elevation Polish Dzhangi-Tau


----------



## Librarychickie

Chanel Mirabella


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added Elevation Polish Dzhangi-Tau



added yellow/multi glitter franken


----------



## PurseCrazyGal

Glittery silver. Luvs it!


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-mademoiselle.


----------



## frick&frack

China Glaze - wish on a starfish


----------



## clu13

Opi Gouda Gouda two shoes


----------



## fendifemale

An OPI white polish with blue chevron stripes (Essie Butler,Please)


----------



## fendifemale

Pollie-Jean said:


> Butter London Dahling
> I'm a beginner,but I hope practice makes perfect


Cute!


----------



## PewPew

Pollie-Jean said:


> Butter London Dahling
> I'm a beginner,but I hope practice makes perfect



Beautiful pedi! Looks fab with your sandals


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> China Glaze - wish on a starfish



added lumina lacquer - deep inside of you


----------



## Pollie-Jean

fendifemale said:


> Cute!





PewPew said:


> Beautiful pedi! Looks fab with your sandals



Thank you both 

Chanel Rouge Noir
It's a more than 10 years old bottle and needs hours to dry, so I guess I've to buy it new again :greengrin:


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## Grande Latte

Chanel: Graphite 529.


----------



## frick&frack

Grande Latte said:


> Chanel: Graphite 529.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2696088



pretty NP, & I love those sandals!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lumina lacquer - deep inside of you



added lynnderella - candy necklace


----------



## Jesssh

Essie truth or flare


----------



## TikiBwana

Tawdry Terrier Chasin' Mermaid Tail


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Chanel Rouge Noir
> It's a more than 10 years old bottle and needs hours to dry, so I guess I've to buy it new again :greengrin:


^love this vampy color on you!




TikiBwana said:


> Tawdry Terrier Chasin' Mermaid Tail


^super cute flip flops!


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - mount ventoux


----------



## PewPew

Pollie-Jean said:


> Thank you both
> 
> Chanel Rouge Noir
> It's a more than 10 years old bottle and needs hours to dry, so I guess I've to buy it new again :greengrin:



Another fab pedi-- I love Rouge Noir!  Have you ever tried nail polish drying drops? I use them for my super slow dryers. (They work by having a silicone like substance that causes evaporation of the solvent in wet polish). Pls note that many the newer nail-drying drops & fast-dry top coats don't work as well for the older polish formulas, so I usually stick with Seche Vite top coat for my older, non-B3F formula polishes....Also a shake the old polish very well before use to get all the pigment well mixed. I love my oldies


----------



## Pollie-Jean

TikiBwana said:


> Tawdry Terrier Chasin' Mermaid Tail



Beautiful pic 



frick&frack said:


> ^love this *vampy* color on you!


:giggles:Is it me ?
 Thank you, frick !



PewPew said:


> Another fab pedi-- I love Rouge Noir!  Have you ever tried nail polish drying drops? I use them for my super slow dryers. (They work by having a silicone like substance that causes evaporation of the solvent in wet polish). Pls note that many the newer nail-drying drops & fast-dry top coats don't work as well for the older polish formulas, so I usually stick with Seche Vite top coat for my older, non-B3F formula polishes....Also a shake the old polish very well before use to get all the pigment well mixed. *I love my oldies*


Thank you for your advice, PewPew  I'll figure it out. 
Love Rouge Noir too. It will always be a classic for me . ( Uma Thurman / Pulp Fiction ) Goes with almost everything.
I'd love to get to know your oldies or more classic shades, which are older than 10 years and still available. Is there a thread on it ?


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann We Are Young


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - mount ventoux



added a pastel glitter franken


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> :giggles:Is it me ?
> Thank you, frick !



of course it is!


----------



## misscocktail

Goldbusters by Catrice


----------



## frick&frack

OPI ali's big break


----------



## sunnysideup8283

Essie's mint candy apple


----------



## fourcutepups

Distraction by Chanel


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> OPI ali's big break



added lumina lacquer - young americans


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL opaque nude


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - cuernos del plaine & revlon - enamor


----------



## mrsadkins9399

OPI Señorita Rosa-Rita


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - cuernos del plaine & revlon - enamor



added elevation polish - Kosciuszko  & elevation polish - yeti ninja


----------



## misstrine85

Essie A-list


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - shell we dance


----------



## luxurygoodslove

pink


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - buckwheat flowers


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-naughty nautical.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - buckwheat flowers



added elevation polish - tibetan twinkle


----------



## tgirl25

Dollish-Dark Passenger, a lovely lovely deap shimmery purple!  Love


----------



## pringirl

Neon pink


----------



## jen_sparro

OPI Suzi Skis in the Pyrenees


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation polish - tibetan twinkle



added lynnderella - crocus pocus


----------



## Rhayne

Sinful Colors - Verbena

To match my fingers


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - teal the tide turns


----------



## Eimii

Essie - A crewed interest


----------



## Carson123

OPI hot & spicy


----------



## TechPrincess

OPI's Wooka wooka ..


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - teal the tide turns



added lynnderella - the full minty


----------



## loves

nars schiap


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Massai


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-tart deco.


----------



## Madrose

Zoya Blaze


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - SBP frozen


----------



## flyygal

Jazzy Jade - Sally Hansen


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - SBP frozen



added lynnderella - heart of stone


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL "rouge"


----------



## wonderwoman9

a white polish by cult nails but I can't rem the name of it!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - heart of stone



added lynnderella - forget you not


----------



## nygrl

OPI Passion.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - forget you not



added lynnderella - magic fairy stars


----------



## JDV

I'm not usually a pink-on-my-toes kind of gal but I'm loving Barry M Grapefruit jelly with a holo topcoat.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - magic fairy stars



added lynnderella - diamond light


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Deborah Lippmann Brick House


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - whiteout


----------



## GGspice25

Electric blue


----------



## Sophie-Rose

Classic red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - whiteout



added elevation polish - bromance


----------



## Rhayne

Covergirl Forever Frosted. One coat makes them look nicely polished but with very little sheer beigy/pink color


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation polish - bromance



added a patriotic franken glitter


----------



## Jesssh

Clinique indie rock


----------



## Librarychickie

Zoya Ling


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-mojito madness.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - atop a ferris wheel


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chanel Coup De Coeur


----------



## mrsadkins9399

OPI Pompeii Purple


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jin Soon coquette


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - atop a ferris wheel


added elevation polish - yeti's seaside vacation


----------



## Hurrem1001

Bright blue


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lapis of luxury.


----------



## nexiv

An OPI hot pink colour (can't remember name). The colour just POPS and looks great with my silver toe rings.

I like to keep my toes either pink (fun) or red (sensual).


----------



## beauty k addict

chanel rouge fatal #487


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation polish - yeti's seaside vacation


added elevation polish - stay behind catch a wave


----------



## Love Of My Life

Deborah Lippman Walk away Renee


----------



## JDV

The new-ish Sally Hansen chrome polish in the purple shade.  You have to sandwich this polish because of the horrible drag, not a good pedi choice unless you enjoy doing your toes...which I don't.


----------



## lulubell77

Knockout pout by essie


----------



## Love Of My Life

Louboutin "rouge"


----------



## Librarychickie

Marc Jacobs - Jezebel


----------



## Maurie97

Zoya Genevieve


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation polish - stay behind catch a wave



added finger paints - are you hoppy


----------



## Regee

This is what I'm wearing now I'm so happy with it! !
Base is Square Hue 6/13 (? Cool breeze I think? )

Nice colors everyone&#9786;&#9786;!!


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - shell we dance?


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-super bossa nova.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - shell we dance?



added a pink glitter franken


----------



## taniherd

China Glaze Aquadelic


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added a pink glitter franken



added lumina lacquer - deep inside of you


----------



## dankawawa85

Red 
http://studiopantera.pl


----------



## krissa

Occ grandma


----------



## bella601

Gold glitter


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL very prive


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - vinson


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Essie Sweetie Pie


----------



## michellem

Opi Cajun shrimp


----------



## LVk8

Essie Turquoise & Caicos


----------



## VodkaSoda

IBD Papaya Princess


----------



## ScottyGal

SinfulColors Devious


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - vinson



added elevation polish - peruvian twinkle


----------



## fendifemale

Clementine-Crabtree & Eve (pic doesn't do justice)


----------



## Carson123

OPI Pamplona Purple


----------



## TexaninPA

fendifemale said:


> Clementine-Crabtree & Eve (pic doesn't do justice)



That is a great color!!


----------



## TexaninPA

Essie - Dressed to Kilt

I've had it on for 3 or 4 weeks, I like it so much!  And you can tell what my favorite sandals have been this summer.  I think I have perma-tan on my feet now!


----------



## Jesssh

Essie blue rhapsody


----------



## mja0375

China Glaze Urban Night


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation polish - peruvian twinkle



added purple metallic glitter franken


----------



## Librarychickie

RBL Mismas


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## fendifemale

TexaninPA said:


> That is a great color!!



Thanks my fellow texan !
It's so much prettier in real life. Kind of pearly.


----------



## frick&frack

revlon - dreamer


----------



## candiebear

OPI Louvre Me, Louvre Me Not


----------



## fancy2212

Gel polish in black


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

NCLA Prized Possessions and Hare Midsummer Midnight


----------



## TexaninPA

fendifemale said:


> Thanks my fellow texan !
> It's so much prettier in real life. Kind of pearly.



I miss Texas so much.  I'll have to look for that color and if it's even prettier in real life - amazing!


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## Grooviegirlie

OPI you don't know Jacques for the fall season change


----------



## sally.m

Christian Louboutin  - Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> revlon - dreamer



added blue glitter franken


----------



## fendifemale

TexaninPA said:


> I miss Texas so much.  I'll have to look for that color and if it's even prettier in real life - amazing!



I'm in Dallas. Where are you from? The Crabtree lacquers are worth the try! All gorgeous and lay down like butter.


----------



## TexaninPA

fendifemale said:


> I'm in Dallas. Where are you from? The Crabtree lacquers are worth the try! All gorgeous and lay down like butter.



Originally from West Texas, but lived in (Far?) North Dallas for several years.  I never realized they did nail polish, and just looked for the closest C&E store - 2 hours away!  But I drive right by there on the way to visit my brother...... sounds like it's worth the side trip.


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-naughty nautical.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Essie Wicked


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL very prive


----------



## frick&frack

Sally Hansen - coral reef


----------



## nygrl

YSL Rouge Pop Art.


----------



## michellem

Opi scores a goal


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Sally Hansen - coral reef



added elevation polish - huangshan 2


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-limited addiction.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Chanel - Tapage.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Dior Marilyn


----------



## fendifemale

TexaninPA said:


> Originally from West Texas, but lived in (Far?) North Dallas for several years.  I never realized they did nail polish, and just looked for the closest C&E store - 2 hours away!  But I drive right by there on the way to visit my brother...... sounds like it's worth the side trip.



I live in north Dallas too! Are you talking about the San Marcos store? If you're going there I'll shop vicariously through you. LOL!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation polish - huangshan 2



added elevation polish - huangshan


----------



## KayuuKathey

Essie Silver bullions


----------



## Fendi213

All summer long I've worn China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy. Amazing Neon colour I would only be brave enough to wear on my toes!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation polish - huangshan




added elevation polish - Kosciuszko


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Dior Minuit; this color has been sitting in the drawer for almost a year!


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lilacism.


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - sand dolla make you holla


----------



## Stormy Heart

_Ninja Mystic Glacier on tips and toes_


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - sand dolla make you holla



added lynnderella - sweet dreams


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL sevillana


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - sweet dreams



added lynnderella - pink fairy food


----------



## fancy2212

Hot hot pink


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation Polish - Jengish Chokusu


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Rose Futuriste


----------



## GGspice25

In Prompt Blue


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Elevation Polish - Jengish Chokusu



added happy hands - springs


----------



## michellem

Essie sable collar


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added happy hands - springs



added pop - aqua glitter


----------



## Jesssh

Essie tart deco


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann SexyBack


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## Carson123

Essie smokin hot


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added pop - aqua glitter



added happy hands -  motherboy


----------



## needloub

Sally Hansen's Iced Coffee


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - mount mckinley


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI Thrill of Brazil


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - mount mckinley



added pahlish - chemical swirl


----------



## fendifemale

Zoya- Belinda ( to match my nails)


----------



## Citruspeel

OPI - Yucatán if U want.


----------



## pinky70

Revlon cotton candy.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added pahlish - chemical swirl



added a purple glitter franken


----------



## luvprada

Opi silent mauve


----------



## Sweetpea83

butter-Henley Regatta.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

OPI Diva of Geneva


----------



## fendifemale

Zoya- Belinda


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added a purple glitter franken



added elevation polish - salcantay


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Orly - Purple Crush


----------



## Madrose

Butter London Brown Sugar


----------



## frick&frack

Sinful - bring it sheer


----------



## TracyCalhoun

I wear red nail polish top with a red glitter top coat. It is perfect, it has a sparkling effect that best reflect my personality. It also has a quick dry formula. Each application is perfect, And the best of all is that it is infused with Vitamin E to keep my nails stronger.


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lady like.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Sinful - bring it sheer



added a green glitter franken


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL cerise noir


----------



## Vix74

Just painted mine today O.P.I. "Teal the Cows Come Home", beautiful bright blue!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added a green glitter franken



added a pink glitter franken


----------



## raiderette74

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel in Wine Stock


----------



## frick&frack

happy hands - pink prototype


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> happy hands - pink prototype



added pink glitter franken


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Opi Metro Chic


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## pinky70

make mine mango by Revlon!


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## Jesssh

NYC Lexington Yellow. I think I did four coats - Yikes!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Germancure by OP. One of my fav cold weather color!


----------



## pmburk

Essie's Over the Top


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL very prive


----------



## JDV

Dance Legend New Messiah (gold holo)


----------



## michellem

Opi Miami beet


----------



## ellekay825

michellem said:


> Opi Miami beet




My favorite OPI color! Great choice!


----------



## pinky70

OPI Dulce de Leche!​


----------



## ScottyGal

OPI - Lucerne-tainly Look Marvelous


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - blu


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Nubar - Pekin


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> zoya - blu



added lynnderella - forget you not


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - forget you not




Added a blue glitter Franken


----------



## frick&frack

wet n wild - tickled pink


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> wet n wild - tickled pink



added a multicolor glitter franken


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - Charla


----------



## misstrine85

frick&frack said:


> Zoya - Charla




I love Charla. It reminds me of The Little Mermaid.


----------



## frick&frack

misstrine85 said:


> I love Charla. It reminds me of The Little Mermaid.




Thanks. I love it too. It's the original mermaid NP for me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford  black cherry


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-ballet slippers.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Zoya - Charla



added lynnderella - the key to a magic door


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann My Old Flame


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - keep calm, paint on


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford bordeaux lust


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - keep calm, paint on




Added mint franken


----------



## pmburk

OPI I'm Fondue of You


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Added mint franken



added elevation polish - con tanto affetto, yeti


----------



## devik

Dior Massai


----------



## tatertot

Christian Louboutin Signature Red


----------



## michellem

Opi I'm not really a waitress


----------



## sunglow

Orly Terra Mauve


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Mavala Smoky Blue


----------



## VodkaSoda

Cuccio Moscow Red Square


----------



## frick&frack

milani - tropical fiesta


----------



## V0N1B2

Essie - Merino Cool


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF bordeaux lust


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> milani - tropical fiesta



added lynnderella - candy blossom


----------



## frick&frack

Milani - tip toe pink


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-limited addiction.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Milani - tip toe pink



added lynnderella - nolita lolita


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Butter London Knees Up


----------



## charleneh328

Lincoln Park After Dark


----------



## PewPew

OPI Casino Royale


----------



## MissIn

OPI Miss You-Niverse. Winter has got me into the mood of dark toes


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - azure caverns


----------



## emillyslillo

Bright red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - azure caverns



added china glaze - meteor shower


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added china glaze - meteor shower




Added Lynnderella - mixed feelings


----------



## jen_sparro

YSL Rouge Pablo


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - Apple


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Chanel Dragon. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Zoya - Apple



added a glitter franken


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF black cherry


----------



## Cayca

I always paint my toenails black. It goes well with my footwear and I lets me go crazy with colour and designs on my fingertips


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Chanel Rouge Carat


----------



## durban

Lincoln Park at Midnight OPI


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Bordeaux Lust


----------



## jen_sparro

OPI Incognito in Sausalito


----------



## frick&frack

china glaze - cranberry splash


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> china glaze - cranberry splash



added elevation polish - yeti loves the holidays


----------



## pinky70

zoya oswin !


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added elevation polish - yeti loves the holidays




Added a glitter Franken


----------



## uhpharm01

Orly hot neon


----------



## michellem

Opi heart of the holidays


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation polish - rococo


----------



## Jesssh

NYC Columbus Circle Crimson. Kind of a candy apple red. I like it!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Elevation polish - rococo



added a christmas glitter franken


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL very prive


----------



## Barefootbaby

Butter London - Knees Up - a beautiful metallic deep red.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-lady like.


----------



## frick&frack

lynnderella - fairy skating party


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Black Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> lynnderella - fairy skating party



added lynnderella - silvery sweeties


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - silvery sweeties




Added a silver & gold Franken


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation - uvs nuur


----------



## Barefootbaby

Zoya - Tart - a beautiful medium pearly blue!


----------



## authenticplease

Opi- I'm not really a waitress


----------



## misscocktail

Catrice-bohemia


----------



## luvprada

Chanel accessoire


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Elevation - uvs nuur




Added lynnderella - sonoho


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Added lynnderella - sonoho




Added a glitter Franken


----------



## pmburk

China Glaze Bogie


----------



## frick&frack

pmburk said:


> China Glaze Bogie




Love this color. It's completely unique.


----------



## mrsadkins9399

Zoya Crystal.


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation polish - queen of the night


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Elevation polish - queen of the night




Added a glitter frankenpolish


----------



## amadea88

Opi Muir Muir on the Wall


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Added a glitter frankenpolish



added china glaze - dancing & prancing


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-naughty nautical.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added china glaze - dancing & prancing




Added a glitter Franken


----------



## jen_sparro

Essie Canyon Coral


----------



## frick&frack

China glaze - December to remember


----------



## amadea88

Opi Russian Navy


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> China glaze - December to remember




Added elevation polish - SBP my heart lays in the Altai


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Where are the pics ?


----------



## devik

F.U.N. Lacquer / FUN Lacquer in Poinsettia

Sorry no pics from me either ATM!


----------



## frick&frack

Pollie-Jean said:


> Where are the pics ?



this thread has been just text since it started...pics are in the NPOTD thread.  some people add pics here though


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation polish - azure caverns


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Elevation polish - azure caverns




Added lynnderella - mixed feelings


----------



## mashedpotato

I've got on my nails 2 coats of OPI Hopelessly In Love and one coat of OPI Privacy Please.

Hopelessly in love is a bit towards the orange side so i wanted something more powdery pasterl like privacy please over it in one coat. The result is something i really like! nude pastel pink!


----------



## JessicaAllen

Hey guys, first post.

My long term boyfriend takes alot of interest in my feet, recently he has been asking to see them randomly throughout times off the day, like we will be watching tv and he'll try to take my socks off.

I think my boyfriend has a foot fetish, we haven't been having much sex lately I know he loves me, but,... I feel like we are a bit distant. What should I do, do you think foot fetish is common in men


----------



## frick&frack

JessicaAllen said:


> Hey guys, first post.
> 
> 
> 
> My long term boyfriend takes alot of interest in my feet, recently he has been asking to see them randomly throughout times off the day, like we will be watching tv and he'll try to take my socks off.
> 
> 
> 
> I think my boyfriend has a foot fetish, we haven't been having much sex lately I know he loves me, but,... I feel like we are a bit distant. What should I do, do you think foot fetish is common in men




This is a thread about nail polish. I think you'll get the feedback you're looking for in the relationships & family subforum.


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie mint candy apple.


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation polish - ortler


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Elevation polish - ortler




Added lynnderella - happy birthstar


----------



## nfrancis12

Blah its 14 degrees here and my toes are a sad shade of nothing lol I need a pedi like nobodies business.


----------



## EmeraldCity02

I don't know what color this is but its and exact match to my Dark purple shiny (I forget the proper term) LV Sarah Wallet


----------



## frick&frack

Sinful - alfresco


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Sinful - alfresco




Added a blue glitter Franken


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Added a blue glitter Franken




Added Lynnderella - Mr Darcy


----------



## amadea88

Opi Amazon Amazoff


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - Apple


----------



## mashedpotato

Elation Generation from the Orly Spring 2013 Hope and Freedom Collection. Fav shade of pink with a touch of shimmer.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cuccio a kiss in paris


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Zoya - Apple




Added a glitter franken


----------



## frick&frack

BEGL - ocean blue


----------



## Love Of My Life

CL very prive


----------



## pmburk

Guerlain 463 La Petite Robe Noire


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> BEGL - ocean blue




Added elevation - nararsuk


----------



## TheSunIsShining

Nothing


----------



## mashedpotato

Harmony Gelish Uv Soak Off Gel Polish -Allure And Izzy Wizzy Lets Get Busy


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation - night ice glow


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Nubar Sateen


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Elevation - night ice glow




Added elevation - Ama dablam


----------



## pinky70

Oxblood fromRGB


----------



## Mariapia

misscocktail said:


> Catrice-bohemia




Where did you find your Catrice nail polish, miss cocktail?
I used to buy them from a Schlecker shop but they closed last year....
The price and quality were exceptional&#128512;&#128512;&#128512;


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Added elevation - Ama dablam




Added elevation - pitaraq


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cuccio   A kiss in Paris


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - grotte de cascade


----------



## devik

Chanel Tutti Frutti


----------



## amadea88

Opi first date at golden gate


----------



## Hannah.C

essie find me an oasis


----------



## VodkaSoda

Cuccio Brooklyn Never Sleeps


----------



## michellem

Essie sable collar


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - grotte de cascade




Added Lynnderella - cauldron drippings


----------



## pinky70

Essie in solemate


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - devil's cauldron


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> elevation polish - devil's cauldron




Added elevation - Pata puffer II


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Added elevation - Pata puffer II




Added elevation - daisen


----------



## amadea88

Opi Peace & Love


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-jamaica me crazy.


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation - Jungfrau


----------



## durban

Zoya Marina


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Elevation - Jungfrau



added elevation - marmolada


----------



## frick&frack

OPI - Lincoln park after dark suede


----------



## frick&frack

Orly - space cadet


----------



## jen_sparro

Essie Mint Candy Apple


----------



## sunnysideup8283

jen_sparro said:


> Essie Mint Candy Apple




This is my favorite color!

I'm wearing Butter LA Moss


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Orly - space cadet




Added sinful - brew


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Added sinful - brew




Added orly - digital glitter


----------



## pinky70

Make mine mango ..revlon


----------



## amadea88

Opi Cuckoo For This Color


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lady like.


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Sally Hansen- Pearl up


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation polish - River Rock


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Xanadu


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation - darkest safari


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## amadea88

Opi Want To Bite My Neck?


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Elevation - darkest safari




Added Lynnderella - fall in love


----------



## michellem

Opi I'm not really a waitress


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation - rococo


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation - Elbrus 2


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI chick flick cherry. An oldie but nevertheless a goodie!


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lilacism.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cuccio red eye to shanghai


----------



## amadea88

Opi Viking In A Vinter Vonderland


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Elevation - Elbrus 2



added elevation - pata puffer 2


----------



## pinky70

Revlon-lava


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - oswin


----------



## amadea88

Opi Flashbulb Fuchsia


----------



## amadea88

Opi In The Cable Car - Pool Lane


----------



## pinky70

Loreal red


----------



## Carson123

Essie figi


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation polish - bromeliad


----------



## michellem

Revlon wine not


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Elevation polish - bromeliad




Added a rose gold glitter franken


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Essie - Aruba Blue


----------



## amadea88

Butter London Disco Biscuit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry


----------



## devik

Illamasqua Superstition


----------



## frick&frack

elevation polish - grotte de cascade


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation polish - purple queen anthias


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Elevation polish - purple queen anthias




Added Lynnderella - diamonds in her stocking


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Black Cherry


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Harlem Nocturne


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation - sunset among the palms


----------



## Mediana

Essie Bordeaux


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Elevation - sunset among the palms



added lynnderella - icing glass garland


----------



## amadea88

Opi Viking In A Vinter Vonderland


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> added lynnderella - icing glass garland



added glitter franken


----------



## frick&frack

China glaze - cranberry splash


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> China glaze - cranberry splash




Added glitzkreig- pop art


----------



## pinky70

Odette from zoya .love it


----------



## coconutsboston

Essie Suite Retreat


----------



## michellem

Opi Miami beet


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Dear Mr. Fantasy


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Added glitzkreig- pop art




Added a glitter franken


----------



## ChanelMommy

White and I do not know the brand


----------



## jube0506

Ciate Double Bubblegum


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Black Cherry


----------



## Jesssh

Essie sole mate.


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - oswin


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Zoya - oswin




Added glitter franken


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-tart deco.


----------



## Cayca

frick&frack said:


> Added glitter franken



You must really love glitters. I can't imagine more glitter over Oswin, but I bet that it looks stunning.


----------



## adm41

OPI - You Callin' Me A Lyre?

It's grown on me!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Flashbulb Fuchsia


----------



## joce01

OPI Do You Lilac It


----------



## frick&frack

Cayca said:


> You must really love glitters. I can't imagine more glitter over Oswin, but I bet that it looks stunning.




I love glitter. You can never have too much


----------



## devik

Color Club Over the Moon


----------



## pinky70

Lucky lucky lavender by OPI


----------



## bakeacookie

Chanel Rose moire


----------



## sunnyflies

Essie Geranium


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Orly Jealous Much?


----------



## luvprada

Married to the mauve


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-mojito madness.


----------



## amadea88

Opi Russian Navy


----------



## devik

Illamasqua Dedicate


----------



## amadea88

Opi Dating A Royal


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation - darkest safari


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF black cherry


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Chanel Mica Rose (not loving it so far)


----------



## jen_sparro

Essie Silken Cord


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Fashionably Late


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Smoky red


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-ladylike.


----------



## amadea88

Opi Strawberry Margarita


----------



## MarneeB

Nicole ~ Rainbow in the S-Kylie


----------



## mashedpotato

My toenails are fluorescent blue! Unnecessarily striking and my co workers always tease me for it. My office actually requires us to remove our shoes before stepping in, and as such I have resorted to wearing socks around the office  Don't want to be labelled "lightbulb toes" no more... hahaha!


Do you girls paint your own toenails or go for manicure? I've always wanted to try out sticking jewels and ornaments on my toenails but i fear that my strappy heels would get in the way. Even heard horror stories about how the strap and jewel got caught in between, causing a toenail to be ripped off halfway exposing a bloody nail bed  :tispy:


----------



## devik

mashedpotato said:


> *My toenails are fluorescent blue!* Unnecessarily striking and my co workers always tease me for it. My office actually requires us to remove our shoes before stepping in, and as such I have resorted to wearing socks around the office  Don't want to be labelled "lightbulb toes" no more... hahaha!



I wanna see pics of your fluorescent blue toenails!!  Can you share?? 

And just my opinion but there's no such thing as "unnecessarily" striking!!! Esp not where toenails are concerned!


----------



## Jesssh

elf flirty fuschia


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI party in my cabana


----------



## pinky70

Bottle service by ESSIE -love it so neon!


----------



## pmburk

OPI First Date at the Golden Gate - same as my mani! I have to match.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford smoky red


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - Dillon


----------



## rdgldy

OPI Parlez vous


----------



## CrackBerryCream

Christian Louboutin - Rouge


----------



## unluckystars

January 2015 Enchanted, Purple Holo


----------



## amadea88

Opi Cuckoo For This Color


----------



## pinky70

Zoya zanna


----------



## ScottyGal

Blue Sky colour changing gel - Bubblez


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

OPI Big Apple Red


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Milani Diamond Dazzle


----------



## Drew247

Mine are plain, although I am a guy 
I've gone for pedis with my wife and I'll usually get the clear polish. Once in a while my wife will want me to get a color. Have done black before or a dark grey.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Zoya - Dillon




Added a pastel glitter Franken


----------



## veronica smith

Mine is blue


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-mint candy apple.


----------



## PewPew

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel - Winestock :buttercup:


----------



## Pjsproul

Max factor Snow White


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Pure Imagination


----------



## PewPew

TF Bordeaux Lust


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation polish - lake of the isles


----------



## JDV

I've put it off long enough, my winter toe hibernation is over.  Time to dust off the belt sander and get these feet in gear!  I plan to wear my usual spring pedi kick-off color:  Nfu Oh 66

Grab the safety goggles, I'm going in................................


----------



## michellem

Opi strawberry margarita


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - fergie


----------



## devik

JDV said:


> I've put it off long enough, my winter toe hibernation is over.  Time to dust off the belt sander and get these feet in gear!  I plan to wear my usual spring pedi kick-off color:  Nfu Oh 66
> 
> Grab the safety goggles, I'm going in................................



LOL - after that lead-in maybe there's a pedi pic in it for us?


----------



## princesspig

Guerlain Terracotta Paduka with yellow/orange/green flakies on top.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

JDV said:


> I've put it off long enough, my winter toe hibernation is over.  Time to dust off the belt sander and get these feet in gear!  I plan to wear my usual spring pedi kick-off color:  Nfu Oh 66
> 
> Grab the safety goggles, I'm going in................................


----------



## Madrose

Zoya Fei Fei


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cuccio red  eye to shanghai


----------



## lynnyae65

Mine are painted  purple  with a white  and yellow daisy on the big toe to catch the eye.   Very dainty.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Coca cola RED [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## Dirtygate

Natural beige color. I like how it matches the tone of my skin.


----------



## Ebby

Essie Mint CandyApple


----------



## pinky70

essie plumberry


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-mojito madness.


----------



## FashionBagsLola

Baby pink... Very girly  I love the colour


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF smoke red


----------



## amadea88

Opi Cuckoo For This Color


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation polish - el cap 2


----------



## Hurrem1001

Color Club - Harp On It


----------



## MissScarlett

OPI On Collins Ave - my favorite red/orange for a pedi


----------



## Mis. Shag

Sugar Coated for cute sassy toes!


----------



## poeticmelody

Cnd vinylux in wildfire...such a classic!


----------



## poeticmelody

JDV said:


> I've put it off long enough, my winter toe hibernation is over.  Time to dust off the belt sander and get these feet in gear!  I plan to wear my usual spring pedi kick-off color:  Nfu Oh 66
> 
> Grab the safety goggles, I'm going in................................



Wish we had a like button! (Well, if there is I cant see it on mobile)


----------



## amadea88

Opi Muir Muir On The Wall


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-naughty nautical.


----------



## ColdSteel

China Glaze Flip Flop Fantasy. Gorgeous neon creamy coral.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Dior Wonderland


----------



## mrsadkins9399

China Glaze For Audrey


----------



## michellem

Opi Cajun shrimp


----------



## brooksgirl425

Opi Cajun Shrimp also!!! Lol


----------



## michellem

brooksgirl425 said:


> Opi Cajun Shrimp also!!! Lol



Toenail twins &#128516;


----------



## lasvegasann

Navy Shatter by OPI


----------



## Yogirl

Chanel Rouge Rubis, great clear and bright red!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cuccio.. red eye to shanghai


----------



## pinky70

Essie flowerista


----------



## Carson123

pinky70 said:


> Essie flowerista




On my toes. Love it!


----------



## Librarychickie

RBL Opaque Nude


----------



## durban

Zoya Rooney


----------



## ColdSteel

Sinful Colors Neon Yellow


----------



## jen_sparro

OPI Midnight in Moscow


----------



## FashionBagsLola

Blue Rebel by Chanel


----------



## amadea88

Opi Jade Is The New Black


----------



## PSnugget

Illamasqua Lament. Can't go wrong with a bright coral on toes.


----------



## IndigoRose

Playdate by Essie. One of my faves!


----------



## Librarychickie

RBL Aqua Lily


----------



## Bunny1212

OPI Warm and Fozzy.


----------



## Ash2012

L'oreal Violet Vixen


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## SabinaLin

I'm wearing white on my toenails!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Vant To Bite My Neck?


----------



## IndigoRose

Essie Mod Square


----------



## vam2015

OPI Cajun Shrimp


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-tart deco.


----------



## michellem

Ibd juliet


----------



## Yul4k

essie dark blue


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## PewPew

Zoya Liz - "a muted, red-toned dark mauve with a pigmented creme finish. A bold marsala ..."


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

DIor Pandore


----------



## amadea88

Opi Muir Muir On The Wall


----------



## frick&frack

Color craze - baby blue


----------



## coconutsboston

Color Club "Mrs. Robinson"


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune


----------



## Melora24

I wanted to try a few bottles but I had a fresh mani


----------



## Sweetpea83

Zoya-Tiana.


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation polish - yeti hides in the mini apple


----------



## PewPew

Diorific Marilyn :buttercup:


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Elevation polish - yeti hides in the mini apple



added a patriotic glitter franken


----------



## pinky70

Jade green color


----------



## Carson123

Essie ballet slippers


----------



## amadea88

Opi Amazon Amazoff


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation polish - yeti's healing vibes


----------



## PewPew

MAC Sly As A Fox


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune


----------



## pinky70

Essie A list


----------



## Chinese Warrior

KIKO 357; a bright orange.


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Deborah Lippmann Blue Orchid


----------



## jen_sparro

Revlon Red


----------



## uhpharm01

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Deborah Lippmann Blue Orchid



Nice color.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-naughty nautical.


----------



## PewPew

Barielle Elle's Spell - classic red jelly w/ flakie glitter :buttercup:


----------



## Librarychickie

OPI Dutch Tulips


----------



## Melora24

OPI flamingo tini pink


----------



## amadea88

Opi Jade Is a The New Black


----------



## Nkh1

French tip


----------



## PewPew

A rare week w/o a red pedi or mani 
KBShimmer Fairy Dust - light pink shimmer w/ low density glitter


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Illamasqua Harsh


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune


----------



## Maurie97

Chanel Mediterranee.


----------



## amadea88

Opi - Muir Muir On The Wall


----------



## PewPew

Essie Marshmallow


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

uhpharm01 said:


> Nice color.



Thanks. I like it a lot.  I ended up adding a silver glitter before I removed it.

Now I'm wearing Nails Inc. Victoria Beckham Bamboo White.


----------



## uhpharm01

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Thanks. I like it a lot.  I ended up adding a silver glitter before I removed it.
> 
> Now I'm wearing Nails Inc. Victoria Beckham Bamboo White.



Nice !!


----------



## PewPew

WhitleyGilbert said:


> Now I'm wearing Nails Inc. Victoria Beckham Bamboo White.



 Such a classy color in a lovely, weighty bottle! I only have the VB Judo Red, but I wish I'd picked up the set.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-super bossa nova.


----------



## PewPew

Smith & Cult Vegas Post Apocalyptic (ultrafine, scattered holo) over Sally Girl ZingADing (pale lilac)


----------



## sunglow

OPI The Berry Thought of You


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL opaque nude


----------



## devik

Illamasqua Obsess and OMG it's my new favorite color ever.


----------



## pinky70

Chanel may


----------



## *MJ*

OPI An Affair in Red Square


----------



## amadea88

Opi First Date At Golden Gate


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Dior- Lady


----------



## Chinese Warrior

KIKO 389, still my fav green/blue!


----------



## jen_sparro

^Love your pedi Chinesewarrior 

Mine is OPI Incognito in Sausalito


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann 1999


----------



## PewPew

Chinese Warrior said:


> View attachment 3035798
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KIKO 389, still my fav green/blue!



Supercute pedi & sandals! Your KIKOs are always fab


----------



## Chinese Warrior

jen_sparro said:


> ^Love your pedi Chinesewarrior
> 
> 
> 
> Mine is OPI Incognito in Sausalito




Thanks jen_sparro!! I am always shy to show my toe colors; but I reckon this distance is acceptable![emoji38]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

PewPew said:


> Supercute pedi & sandals! Your KIKOs are always fab




Thank you, PewPew! I do love my KIKOs (& sandals)!


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-lapiz of luxury.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

China Glaze coconut kiss


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation polish - hitsujiyama park


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford smoky red


----------



## luvprada

OPI silent mauve


----------



## PewPew

Zoya Heather ~ "pale creamy lilac purple with a drop of light baby pink and subtle shimmer"


----------



## tanya devi

Zoya Ali


----------



## pollekeskisses

Opi kiss me I'm Brazilian


----------



## Yogirl

Dior Muguet - neutral clean slightly pink


----------



## amadea88

Opi Peace & Love


----------



## PewPew

Tom Ford Bordeaux Lust :buttercup:


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Cirque  Colors Carpe Diem

I need to find a better white though.


----------



## michellem

Opi strawberry margarita


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

Hare The Sky Was Pink, OPI Hotter Than You Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune..


----------



## tanya devi

Fantasy Fire by Max Factor


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-tart deco.


----------



## pinky70

Fire by Revlon


----------



## lazeny

Essie - Nutmeg.


----------



## maineiac

Chanel Riva


----------



## amadea88

Butter London - Shambolic


----------



## IndigoRose

Essie -  In the Cab-Ana


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford smoky red


----------



## luvprada

OPI the discontinued 
 Silent Mauve


----------



## Chinese Warrior

luvprada said:


> OPI the discontinued
> Silent Mauve




Wowowow! Silent mauvie was one of my first OPI colors!!!!!! I feel sentimental.


----------



## Librarychickie

Dior Aventure


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

OPI Big Apple Red


----------



## Violet Bleu

French


----------



## SkeeWee1908

Pink & Green


----------



## amadea88

Butter London Queen Vic


----------



## LisaMarie_

OPI barefoot in Barcelona


----------



## pinky70

Teal shade by formula x


----------



## Limonata00

Essie bahama mama


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI coca cola red


----------



## jen_sparro

OPI Incognito in Sausalito


----------



## amadea88

Butter London HRH


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-naughty nautical.


----------



## michellem

Opi Cajun shrimp


----------



## Carson123

Essie romper room


----------



## pinky70

LisaMarie_ said:


> OPI barefoot in Barcelona



Love this color


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Right now fiji and one toe cabana by essie


----------



## amadea88

Butter London Dahling


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Smoky Red


----------



## misscocktail

Essence Candy Pink


----------



## Librarychickie

Burberry Aqua Green


----------



## frick&frack

Sinful - Cinderella


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-mint candy apple.


----------



## amadea88

Butter London - Disco Biscuit


----------



## Love Of My Life

Morgan Taylor Man of the Moment


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation - St Anthony falls


----------



## ChAnEl112

Mines are natural color


----------



## Lv-nowwhat

Essie fiji and one essie cabana


----------



## salondiva

OPI- Peru B Ruby


----------



## amadea88

Opi Got The Blues For Red


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Dior - Bloom


----------



## prettyyybizarrre

Zoya- Darcy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Morgan Taylor Man of the Moment


----------



## lashleeyp

Blanc by Essie. I love white toes in the summer


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-chillato.


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation - yeti hugs feel so close


----------



## frick&frack

lashleeyp said:


> Blanc by Essie. I love white toes in the summer




Me too [emoji6][emoji41]


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI Mod About You and my new flip flops from Northern Thailand.[emoji7] first time wearing Mod and I like it!


----------



## zooba

Crow's Toes Ingrounded.  I so love this color!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Aloha From Opi


----------



## amadea88

Chinese Warrior said:


> OPI Mod About You and my new flip flops from Northern Thailand.[emoji7] first time wearing Mod and I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094569



Gorgeous color!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

amadea88 said:


> Gorgeous color!




Thank you! I was quite sure I would get sick of it in days but I was wrong! Loving it..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune


----------



## crushdemon

My toes are black too! Black is always in fashion  I've been alternating between OPI Black Onyx and Givenchy Le Vernis 22 Noir Satin (to be honest, I can't tell the difference...Givenchy is a little shinier buuuut other than that...)


----------



## frick&frack

Chinese Warrior said:


> OPI Mod About You and my new flip flops from Northern Thailand.[emoji7] first time wearing Mod and I like it!




Cute flip flops & dress!


----------



## Corza




----------



## Chinese Warrior

frick&frack said:


> Cute flip flops & dress!




Thanks, frick&frack!!!


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chinese Warrior said:


> OPI Mod About You and my new flip flops from Northern Thailand.[emoji7] first time wearing Mod and I like it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3094569



That's looking so beautiful


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford sugar dune


----------



## chloedentonxo

Mine are a really deep berry red. I'm using the Tanya's burr polish (cannot remember the name)


----------



## Ella321

Currently I have French, but I strongly want to try Japanese nails


----------



## amadea88

Opi Viking In A Vinter Vonderland


----------



## LilySmith

MAC Confectionery &#8212; Light blue pink


----------



## Kalos

French, done at the salon [emoji4]


----------



## wee drop o bush

Dior Créoles No: 678


----------



## gatorpooh

Essie Blanc. I love the white polish trend, but not so sure it looks good on me.


----------



## Sweetpea83

essie-tart deco.


----------



## ava7

Black


----------



## amadea88

Opi Flashbulb Fuchsia


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF smoky red


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Fresh from the salon-coca cola red or as my preschooler says coco lala red!


----------



## GoStanford

Zoya Serenity - a lovely grape purple.


----------



## WillstarveforLV

Essie Cute as a Button


----------



## michellem

Opi Cajun shrimp


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation polish - LA


----------



## Love Of My Life

Deborah Lippman Independent Woman...


----------



## LilySmith

Yesterday I went to a nail and pedicure salon and now my toenails are red. I haven't decided if I like it or not yet, but I like going to salons as you feel like a goddes when you are there and after that for a few days too)


----------



## Love Of My Life

LilySmith said:


> Yesterday I went to a nail and pedicure salon and now my toenails are red. I haven't decided if I like it or not yet, but I like going to salons as you feel like a goddes when you are there and after that for a few days too)


 
I love red toenails.. give youself a day or so & you probably will like 
wearing red.

Also love  going to have a pedi..


----------



## LilySmith

hotshot said:


> I love red toenails.. give youself a day or so & you probably will like wearing red.


You were right. I'm already sure I like it!


----------



## Yogirl

Deborah Lippman Naked


----------



## amadea88

Opi Russian Navy


----------



## IndigoRose

Essie - Jamaica Me Crazy


----------



## michellem

Opi Miami beet


----------



## dmitchell15

Right now they are naked.I went to the nail shop and they were closed. I was going to wear essie garden variety. Prior to me going to the shop I had this really pretty orly polish on in like a gilded coral. That could even be the name actually.I'm kind our happy they were closed because it means the workers got a day of which is nice. I'll go tomorrow.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## Jeneen

Gold with gold sparkles


----------



## chowlover2

An oldie, Nars Pussy Galore topped with Nars Arabesque.


----------



## amadea88

Opi Dating A Royal


----------



## Chinese Warrior

First time putting on OPI gel effects nail color-Pearl of Wisdom. It's a pearly white with shimmers. Beautiful color but a pain to paint! This is 3 coats by the manicurist and there are still empty spots.


----------



## beautyfullday

bubble bath for today


----------



## PewPew

Essie In the Lobby (deep reddish plum creme-jelly)


----------



## Sweetpea83

Chinese Warrior said:


> First time putting on OPI gel effects nail color-Pearl of Wisdom. It's a pearly white with shimmers. Beautiful color but a pain to paint! This is 3 coats by the manicurist and there are still empty spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123551


 
Love this color..


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-naughty nautical.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry


----------



## amadea88

Opi Elephantastic Pink


----------



## amadea88

Chinese Warrior said:


> First time putting on OPI gel effects nail color-Pearl of Wisdom. It's a pearly white with shimmers. Beautiful color but a pain to paint! This is 3 coats by the manicurist and there are still empty spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123551



That's gorgeous.


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation polish - kawagebo


----------



## misscocktail

Chanel Rouge Noir


----------



## chowlover2

YSL Fuschia Intemporel!


----------



## PewPew

Chinese Warrior said:


> First time putting on OPI gel effects nail color-Pearl of Wisdom. It's a pearly white with shimmers. Beautiful color but a pain to paint! This is 3 coats by the manicurist and there are still empty spots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3123551



Fabulous pedi & slippers! The color sounds like such a trial, but the results were clearly worth it!


----------



## michellem

Essie sable collar


----------



## mommy1126

Million dollar red


----------



## QKay

Chanel Rouge Moire


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Thanks you ladies for the compliments on the white polish (& slippers) but the empty spots were really bothering me! Changed to Mavala Arty Pink two nights ago..
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 this color is a mood-lifter!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Ladies, I simply have to share this color with u. Morgan Taylor Midnight Rendezvous. It's a blue/black with silver shimmer. I think I found my Xmas mani color, jumping the gun here..)


----------



## tgirl25

A deep plum from Aila called Mister Pookies.  Great for a winter pedi


----------



## Jesssh

NYC Manhattan, to celebrate the arrival of my new Coach burgundy Ace Satchel later this week!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry


----------



## amadea88

Opi Cuckoo For This Color


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-lovie dovie. [emoji175]


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation polish - evening walk in the cherry blossoms


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation polish - iceberg lake


----------



## amadea88

Opi Vant To Bite My Neck?


----------



## amadea88

Opi Muir Muir On The Wall


----------



## BeachBagGal

OPI St. Mark's the Spot


----------



## michellem

Opi just go with the lava flow


----------



## gatorpooh

OPI I Can't Hear Myself Pink!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Elevation polish - iceberg lake




Added Zoya - vega


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-limited addiction.


----------



## amadea88

Opi Amazon Amazoff


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation - storms in the morning light


----------



## Madrose

Dior - 892 Be Dior


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Elevation - storms in the morning light




Added pahlish - the wayfarer


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Another glitter color on my toes..
	

		
			
		

		
	





And I already know my next color..this color from Morgan Taylor. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
she is a rainbow of colors!


----------



## junqueprincess

OPI Big Apple Red


----------



## Lanymara

junqueprincess said:


> OPI Big Apple Red




Same here [emoji137]&#127996;


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## amadea88

Opi Jade Is The New Black


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation- the sea was red


----------



## michellem

Sally Hansen wine not


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Elevation- the sea was red




Added a glitter Franken


----------



## krissa

Butter London Fiddlesticks


----------



## mcb100

French


----------



## amadea88

Opi First Date At Golden Gate


----------



## frick&frack

Elevation - baby yeti


----------



## gatorpooh

OPI Lincoln Park After Dark. My favorite Fall color.


----------



## salondiva

Love that color[emoji115]&#127996;
Opi- yes I can can


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Razzle Dazzle


----------



## Jesssh

Maybelline holographic mystic green (for halloween)


----------



## QKay

Chanel Secret


----------



## amadea88

Opi Peace & Love


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI Coca Cola Red


----------



## frick&frack

EvP - mount cangyan


----------



## michellem

Opi wooden shoe like to know


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-lilacism.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> EvP - mount cangyan




Added EvP - yeti is a scaredy cat


----------



## sunglow

China Glaze Westside Warrior


----------



## pmburk

China Glaze Little Drummer Boy


----------



## amadea88

Opi In The Cable Car - Pool Lane


----------



## frick&frack

EvP - empress chabi


----------



## coconutsboston

Color Club Mrs. Robinson


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL cerise noir


----------



## amadea88

Butter London Shambolic


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## michellem

Opi scores a goal


----------



## pmburk

YSL Bronze Aztec


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Harlem Nocturne


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-lovie dovie.


----------



## fendifemale

*Mary Kay Lagoon*


----------



## danniela

Opi Lincoln park after dark...most beautiful rich dark purple


----------



## frick&frack

OPI - every month is Oktoberfest


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI  infinite shine range. I managed to pick a color, exactly the same as my carpet.[emoji38]


----------



## bakeacookie

OPI Coca Cola red


----------



## michellem

Opi I'm not really a waitress


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Bordeaux Lust


----------



## trucoachaddict

Illamasqua Noble


----------



## pmburk

Guerlain 168 L'Heure Bleue


----------



## frick&frack

China glaze - define good


----------



## amadea88

Opi Viking In A Vinter Vonderland


----------



## redhead2000

OPI Houston We Have a Purple


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> China glaze - define good




Added maybelline - sequins


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Added maybelline - sequins




Added Lynnderella - elf love


----------



## amadea88

Opi Flashbulb Fuchsia


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Added Lynnderella - elf love




Added shleee - snow pas de deux


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford smoky red


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-limited addiction.


----------



## Necromancer

I did a Xmas design on my toenails using Sparitual polishes 'Gold Digger' and 'Devil Inside', rhinestones and gold striping tape.


----------



## frick&frack

Sinful - pine away


----------



## coconutsboston

Orly Cake Pop


----------



## chowlover2

Necromancer said:


> I did a Xmas design on my toenails using Sparitual polishes 'Gold Digger' and 'Devil Inside', rhinestones and gold striping tape.



You're so talented! Very festive for the holidays!


----------



## michellem

Opi heart of the holidays


----------



## uhpharm01

Necromancer said:


> I did a Xmas design on my toenails using Sparitual polishes 'Gold Digger' and 'Devil Inside', rhinestones and gold striping tape.


so cute


----------



## frick&frack

Necromancer said:


> I did a Xmas design on my toenails using Sparitual polishes 'Gold Digger' and 'Devil Inside', rhinestones and gold striping tape.




Great design!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Sinful - pine away




Added Lynnderella - we need more tinsel


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL opaque nude


----------



## amadea88

Opi Russian Navy


----------



## riyahnna

Sally hansen insta dri cinna snap.


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Bordeaux Lust


----------



## riyahnna

zoya hannah. I just love red on my toe nails &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## pmburk

Essie Fishnet Stockings


----------



## Necromancer

OPI All Sparkly and Gold, and China Glaze Ruby Pumps and Glittering Garland.


----------



## amadea88

Essie Mademoiselle


----------



## frick&frack

China glaze - ruby pumps [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji319]


----------



## coconutsboston

Bare for once!


----------



## michellem

Opi bogota blackberry


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> China glaze - ruby pumps [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji319]




Added a Christmas glitter franken


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF smoky red


----------



## amadea88

Opi Dating A Royal


----------



## Sweetpea83

Essie-chillato.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## frick&frack

China glaze - blue iguana


----------



## Dextersmom

Dior Lilac.


----------



## riyahnna

Sally Hansen Lightening


----------



## amadea88

Opi Elephantastic Pink


----------



## sunglow

Zoya Talia


----------



## catalinachen

usually the same as my finger nail color. but recently I tried french.


----------



## michellem

Opi scores a goal


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> China glaze - blue iguana




Added pahlish - train underwater


----------



## Love Of My Life

Essie Licorice


----------



## Necromancer

OPI "Silver Belles", Orly "Sweet Peacock", SpaRitual "Twinkle", and lots of rhinestones.


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Loreal Ocean porcelain


----------



## pmburk

OPI Chocolate Moose


----------



## chowlover2

Necromancer said:


> OPI "Silver Belles", Orly "Sweet Peacock", SpaRitual "Twinkle", and lots of rhinestones.




So pretty!


----------



## Necromancer

^ Thanks.


----------



## pinky70

Chinese Warrior said:


> Loreal Ocean porcelain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3238740



Lovely white on you!


----------



## pinky70

Necromancer said:


> OPI "Silver Belles", Orly "Sweet Peacock", SpaRitual "Twinkle", and lots of rhinestones.



Gorgeous


----------



## amadea88

Opi Cuckoo For a This Color


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Added pahlish - train underwater




Added Lynnderella - looks like a picnic


----------



## pinky70

Fire by Revlon.


----------



## coconutsboston

Bare


----------



## DianeP

I love to use those extra creative colors I don't usually use in my finger nails, like neon  colors, and like to mix different colors on different toe nails.


----------



## pmburk

OPI I'm Fondue of You


----------



## amadea88

Opi Vant To Bite My Neck?


----------



## frick&frack

OPI - midnight blue glitter


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF black cherry


----------



## michellem

Sally Hansen wine not


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL red (no name)


----------



## amadea88

Opi Muir Muir On The Wall


----------



## Dextersmom

Essie French Affair


----------



## frick&frack

China glaze - midnight mission


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Black Cherry


----------



## Dextersmom

A pic of my pedi with Essie French Affair


----------



## pmburk

Wet n Wild WonderGel in Stay Classy


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

Dior- incognito


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sand Dune


----------



## frick&frack

OPI - black cherry chutney


----------



## pinky70

michellem said:


> sally hansen wine not


+1


----------



## amadea88

Opi Amazon Amazoff


----------



## coconutsboston

Zoya Riley


----------



## michellem

Opi today I accomplished zero


----------



## Sandybeach814

My red toe nails with my new Nudist sandals


----------



## tiffanypowers17

Chanel Vendetta


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

CrowsToes Love Stinks


----------



## Fefster

Peacock blue gel


----------



## amadea88

Opi Step Right Up


----------



## Dextersmom

Sandybeach814 said:


> My red toe nails with my new Nudist sandals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3264839


Very pretty combo.


----------



## Dextersmom

OPI Hello Kitty Collection Little Cutie


----------



## coconutsboston

Dextersmom said:


> OPI Hello Kitty Collection Little Cutie




I love this color!


----------



## Dextersmom

I know&#8230;my salon just got the collection in and the colors are really soft and pretty.


----------



## Sandybeach814

Dextersmom said:


> Very pretty combo.


 Thank you sweetie!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Black Cherry


----------



## Peridot_Paradise

hotshot said:


> TF Black Cherry


This sounds like my kinda of color how are you liking it? How does it compare to Bordeoux Lust?


----------



## OPIGyrl

Sally Hansen's Salon Manicure Collection.


Dark Hue-mor.


----------



## pmburk

Guerlain #64 Gemma.


----------



## frick&frack

China glaze - stroll [emoji7]


----------



## amadea88

Opi Passion


----------



## coconutsboston

OPI Bubble bath


----------



## Dextersmom

coconutsboston said:


> OPI Bubble bath


That is also one of my favorite colors.


----------



## papercourage

OPI Fashion a Bow


----------



## 26Alexandra

Essie Fiji


----------



## amadea88

Opi Tutti Frutti Tonga


----------



## frick&frack

China glaze - mistletoe me


----------



## Dextersmom

OPI Hello Kitty Collection Kitty White


----------



## lovieluvslux

Red to match my Minnie Mouse inspired nail art.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Black Cherry


----------



## coconutsboston

Dextersmom said:


> OPI Hello Kitty Collection Kitty White


I am loving the Hello Kitty line!


----------



## coconutsboston

Mine are just bare today.


----------



## highheeladdict

Sally Hansen Miracle Gel #439 "Red Eye"


----------



## pmburk

Essie Fishnet Stockings


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> China glaze - mistletoe me




Added Lynnderella - half to love you


----------



## amadea88

Butter London Pink Ribbon


----------



## fendifemale

Crabtree & Evelyn- Clementine


----------



## amadea88

Butter London Teddy Girl


----------



## purly

Lilac


----------



## misscaptain

Chanel - Gondola


----------



## Dextersmom

Essie Need a Vacation


----------



## Dextersmom

Pic of Essie Need A Vacation


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Smoky Red


----------



## pmburk

Guerlain #260 Jardins de Bagatelle


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Dextersmom said:


> Pic of Essie Need A Vacation




Love this color!


----------



## Chinese Warrior

I found my perfect White, but with a drop of pink. OPI infinite 'Beyond the pale pink.


----------



## OPIGyrl

Polish My Life/Money Tree


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa red


----------



## Carson123

Essie big spender


----------



## coconutsboston

Not painted


----------



## amadea88

Butter London Fruit Machine


----------



## frick&frack

Sinful - mint apple


----------



## KTEM88

ORLY Neon Heat


----------



## LVoely1

Mine toes are a new pale pink by China Glaze, their gel color collection. They don't match my nails and it's driving me nuts


----------



## amadea88

Opi Bear My Soul


----------



## Dextersmom

OPI Kitty White


----------



## IndigoRose

Dextersmom said:


> OPI Kitty White



Pretty neutral!


----------



## Dextersmom

IndigoRose said:


> Pretty neutral!


Thank you IndigoRose.


----------



## OPIGyrl

Marc Jacobs/ Bark


----------



## Aaliasharma

Hi monablu,
I preferred bright colors for my toenails. Currently my toenails are dark pink.

Thanks!!


----------



## amadea88

Opi Viking In A Vinter Vonderland


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI Coca Cola Red


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - Stevie


----------



## amadea88

Opi Flashbulb Fuchsia


----------



## Love Of My Life

RGB Scarlet


----------



## Dextersmom

Essie Ballet Slippers


----------



## lasvegasann

OPI Your Royal Shyness

Sent from my SM-N910V using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Zoya - Stevie




Added sinful - love bombs


----------



## OPIGyrl

Orly's Wild Wisteria


----------



## Hurrem1001

OPI - Show Us Your Tips!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Black Cherry


----------



## amadea88

Opi Russian Navy


----------



## amadea88

Opi Dating A Royal


----------



## misscaptain

Chanel Pulsion


----------



## CrazyBagLady74

Dior wonderland


----------



## nygrl

Nars Dovima


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - rebel


----------



## H’sKisses

CbL Rezipped


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF smoky red


----------



## Milky caramel

Barry M cobalt blue


----------



## sunglow

OPI Fly


----------



## riyahnna

Zoya Envy with matte top coat


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - Hudson (purple for Prince)


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI I stop for red. It's a jelly.


----------



## amadea88

Opi Cuckoo For This Color


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Smoky Red


----------



## michellem

Opi strawberry margarita


----------



## Dextersmom

OPI mod about you


----------



## TurquoiseDoll

MAC Girl Trouble


----------



## Love Of My Life

KOH red


----------



## OPIGyrl

Cover Girl XL Nail Gel

Rotund Raspberry


----------



## Typhi

China Glaze "Pool Party"


----------



## stacey_1805

NARS schiap


----------



## Chinese Warrior

In the mood for some pastel colors..[emoji7]


----------



## JDV

OPI She's a Bad Muffuletta


----------



## coconutsboston

Orly Cake Pop


----------



## tolliv

Risqué by Jin Soon


----------



## tanya devi

Coca Cola Red by OPI&#10084;&#65039;


----------



## frick&frack

LA colors - baby blue


----------



## Dextersmom

OPI Hello Kitty Collection Super Cute in Pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

KOH red


----------



## Madrose

Zoya Aurora


----------



## madisonmamaw

hot orange for short island "escape"


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Morgan Taylor Fire Cracker


----------



## Miss Krys

China Glaze in Heart of Africa. Another favourite is OPI's Midnight in Moscow.


----------



## H’sKisses

CbL Dirty Diana


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Sugar Dune


----------



## tolliv

Nude color called Muse by Jin Soon


----------



## Havanese 28

Ballerina by Chanel


----------



## Love Of My Life

KOH red


----------



## sunglow

Ginger + Liz Let My Man-go


----------



## Bunny1212

OPI Teasy Does It


----------



## CoastalCouture

Chanel Tutti Fruiti


----------



## Milky caramel

CoastalCouture said:


> Chanel Tutti Fruiti


ILLamasqua Mottle!

Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Milky caramel

Sorry coastal couture, did not mean to quote u. ILLAMASQUA mottle.

Sent from my SM-G900H using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## tgirl25

Julep Katie!


----------



## frick&frack

Sinful colors - red eye


----------



## chowlover2

A England, Let Me In.


----------



## Waffle65

Essie Blanc


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - yummy


----------



## massgal33

bare  need to fix it asap


----------



## H’sKisses

OPI Chick Flick Cherry


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Great Balls of Fire


----------



## Suz82

Hershey'sKisses said:


> CbL Dirty Diana



Classic cbl.... One of my faves! Good choice


----------



## H’sKisses

Suz82 said:


> Classic cbl.... One of my faves! Good choice



It's one of the few polishes I own that I've actually worn twice, I love it so much!


----------



## Suz82

Hershey'sKisses said:


> It's one of the few polishes I own that I've actually worn twice, I love it so much!



Cbls are just gorgeous, my favorite last year was cherries in the snow, couldn't keep it off my hands


----------



## H’sKisses

Suz82 said:


> Cbls are just gorgeous, my favorite last year was cherries in the snow, couldn't keep it off my hands



I love CbLs, the application is so smooth and they last so long on my nails. I can't decide which one my favorite is!!!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano cherry


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Nothing like a bright pink to cheer me up!


----------



## misscaptain

Chanel Coco Blue


----------



## Madrose

Zoya Blaze


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - ginessa


----------



## wee drop o bush

OPI _Cajun Shrimp_


----------



## tanya devi

wee drop o bush said:


> OPI _Cajun Shrimp_


OPI Coca Cola Red


----------



## chowlover2

Tom Ford Indian Pink.


----------



## 4beauty4

Cherry pink~~!! I love it~~


----------



## Librarychickie

Zoya America


----------



## coconutsboston

Orly cake pop


----------



## HavLab

Chanel Turban


----------



## fashion16

Essie Marshmallow


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano cherry


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - Vespa


----------



## MandyDee

Shellac - Field Fox


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano cherry


----------



## BeachBagGal

wee drop o bush said:


> OPI _Cajun Shrimp_



Love this color!! I've used this on my toes a few times.


----------



## BeachBagGal

Felt like going bright pink... Urban Decay's Woodstock


----------



## amadea88

Opi Forgot My Czechbook


----------



## coniglietta

Nature Republic Ginger Cookie


----------



## chowlover2

Essie Trophy Wife.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano Cherry


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Great Balls Of Fire


----------



## Suzymcling

Mine is deep blue! Gotta change to red tonight lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano Cherry


----------



## Yogirl

Dior Yacht


----------



## wee drop o bush

OPI _Princesses Rule_[emoji146]


----------



## coconutsboston

A very old OPI hot pink. The name has rubbed off the bottom!


----------



## frick&frack

EVP - shinjuku golden gai


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano cherry red


----------



## rdgldy

Zoya Pandora


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Smoky Red


----------



## Kelly M

Essie Fiji


----------



## chowlover2

Smith & Cult Gay Ponies Dancing in the Snow.


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Rasberry Jam


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano Cherry


----------



## Kelly M

Essie "Find Me An Oasis"


----------



## wee drop o bush

OPI _Wokka Wokka_


----------



## Kelly M

wee drop o bush said:


> OPI _Wokka Wokka_
> View attachment 3442088


Love the color and your shoes!! 
Where are they from?


----------



## wee drop o bush

Kelly M said:


> Love the color and your shoes!!
> Where are they from?



Thanks, the shoes are Aldo. My mum bought them for me approx 5 years ago, but I'm sure Aldo has current leather sandals that are similar.  I have size 34 feet so when she finds nice shoes in my size she gets them for me[emoji4] the photo doesn't do them justice


----------



## frick&frack

Pahlish - your silver lining


----------



## Ella Hays

White


----------



## sunglow

OPI Madame President


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Pahlish - your silver lining



Added Shleee Polish - deathly hallows


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano cherry red


----------



## Love Of My Life

Cherry Red


----------



## bagshopr

OPI Russian Navy


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano cherry red


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - blu


----------



## cwxx

dior ultradior


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## H’sKisses

hotshot said:


> RBL Killa Red



Id love to see a photo! If feet photos bother you, I'd love to see a mani photo if you do one!


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Mulberry's Dream


----------



## andjela

This week I am using Bloody Mary, by NYX girls nail polish set.. It's the screamy red shade, I love it on my toenails..


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Smoky Red


----------



## fendifemale

WetnWild Undercover


----------



## frick&frack

Revlon - enamor


----------



## tina p

Mine are Bastille My Heart by OPI!  LOVE that color on my toes.


----------



## tina p

Chinese Warrior said:


> In the mood for some pastel colors..[emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3351689


Cute sandals.


----------



## tina p

Dextersmom said:


> OPI Kitty White


Pretty sandals


----------



## tina p

Dextersmom said:


> A pic of my pedi with Essie French Affair


Love these sandals


----------



## SimplyB

Essie "Gold as it gets".  Fun metallic that goes with everything.


----------



## princesspig

A England - her rose adagio


----------



## Love Of My Life

YSL rouge over noir #74


----------



## QueenLouis

OPI Lincoln Park After Dark


----------



## frick&frack

A England - princess tears


----------



## pmburk

OPI Russian Navy


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Tom Ford Sugar Dune


----------



## maisonindigo

Sally Hansen - Pat on the Black


----------



## twin-fun

OPI Cajun Shrimp


----------



## misstrine85

Chanel Malice


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Good Girl Gone Bad


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF smoke red


----------



## LilMissCutie

Chanel Rouge


----------



## frick&frack

Glam polish - fixer upper


----------



## twin-fun

Essie's Wicked


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Black Cherry


----------



## fendifemale

WetNWild- Edie in Pink


----------



## pmburk

OPI First Date at the Golden Gate


----------



## sunglow

OPI Kerry Blossom


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Black Chery


----------



## lasvegasann

OPI Need Sunglasses?


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## sunglow

OPI It's A Piazza Cake


----------



## anuhr

Bright oranfge


----------



## andjela

I love painting my toenails into some screaming red shades  It gives a nice contrast.


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## pmburk

OPI I'm Fondue of You


----------



## frick&frack

Milani - just juicy


----------



## twin-fun

OPI's In Style red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Milani - just juicy



Added lumina lacquer - peculiar pumpkin posse


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Smoky Red


----------



## uhpharm01

OPI You're such a budapest


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Black Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

EVP - tronador


----------



## twin-fun

Red My Fortune Cookie by OPI


----------



## pmburk

Dior #803 Metal Montaigne


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF black cherry


----------



## coconutsboston

OPI Miami Beet


----------



## frick&frack

EVP - grotte et cascade


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Dior Massai


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## sunglow

OPI By Popular Vote


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry


----------



## pmburk

YSL Bronze Aztec


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Butter London Knees Up


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - suvi


----------



## agnesgawronska

Chanel Rouge Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Zoya - suvi



Added China Glaze - pine-ing for glitter


----------



## Madrose

Dior 892 Be Dior


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Noirberry


----------



## coconutsboston

Miami Beet


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Les temps de cerises


----------



## twin-fun

OPI's Red My Fortune Cookie


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Dior Mirage


----------



## jen_sparro

OPI Incognito In Sausalito


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI Dutch tulips.


----------



## PewPew

Essie Wicked

(Photo source: www. ACheekyFox.com)


----------



## katy87

Essie In The Cab-Ana


----------



## Chinese Warrior

Chinese Warrior said:


> OPI Dutch tulips.



This could be my most fav red on my toes.


----------



## lasvegasann

OPI  I Only Drink Champagne


----------



## sunglow

Zoya Sia


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford black cherry


----------



## frick&frack

China Glaze - Dorothy who?


----------



## cloverleigh

Essie - Mrs. Always Right


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Black Cherry


----------



## Zsazsab33

Butter London patent shine 10x nail lacquer -afters


----------



## fendifemale

OPI Koala Berry (pic coming soon)


----------



## y_yvon

Chanel 584 bleu pastal


----------



## twin-fun

Essie's Lacquered Up


----------



## PewPew

Diorific Mystere (a berry creme... not very "mysterious"  )


----------



## fendifemale

OPI- Koala Berry


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## Zsazsab33

Opi green on the runway


----------



## tina p

Chinese Warrior said:


> This could be my most fav red on my toes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3571050


Cute color  love the sandals too


----------



## tina p

tina p said:


> Cute sandals.


CUTE  your toesw look like candy  XO


----------



## tina p

Necromancer said:


> I did a Xmas design on my toenails using Sparitual polishes 'Gold Digger' and 'Devil Inside', rhinestones and gold striping tape.


cute


----------



## nashpoo

OPI mod about you or black.


----------



## Love Of My Life

NB Blackberry


----------



## H’sKisses

Zoya Charla


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## frick&frack

OPI cosmo with a twist


----------



## PewPew

Diorific Mystere (Dior holiday polish)


----------



## OhKae

It's shellac and the name is rubble ❤


----------



## fendifemale

OhKae said:


> It's shellac and the name is rubble ❤


Love it!


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel Lavanda


----------



## coconutsboston

DND pinky kinky


----------



## iLuvBeauty

Opi Mod about you


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Black Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

China Glaze - four leaf clover


----------



## Love Of My Life

NB les temps de cerises


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> China Glaze - four leaf clover



Added Lynnderella - up with love


----------



## sunglow

OPI I Manicure for Beads


----------



## H’sKisses

SH Vivid. Perfect vampy color for pedis.


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - yummy


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## fendifemale

WetnWild- Young & Cheeky


----------



## kkfiregirl

Clear polish


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## PewPew

OPI In the Cable-Carpool Lane


----------



## carmen56

Shantung by Chanel


----------



## Love Of My Life

NB Le temps des cerises


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - Stevie


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Zoya - Stevie



Added sinful - petal be the day


----------



## HandbagDiva354

This thread inspired me to paint my toe nails. ;P


----------



## PewPew

Diorific Marilyn (Dior Holiday Collection)


----------



## frick&frack

China Glaze - Mrs. Claus


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> China Glaze - Mrs. Claus



Added Lynnderella - little slice of heaven


----------



## frick&frack

China Glaze - preppy pink


----------



## chloehandbags

Estee Lauder - Love Bite


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - Lisa


----------



## ChangeMe

black and silver


----------



## kuriso

Red


----------



## Wamgurl

Gel Pedi - RED


----------



## LeLeMooMoose

A dark forest green.


----------



## PewPew

Essie Turn n' Pose - deep violet creme, actually a vamp that appears black in low light. Essie twisted cube  bottles are their "Gel Couture" line which is 100% regular nail polish (no light-sensitive ingredients).


----------



## realelaine

Pink !


----------



## leahh19

Mines are red with gold glitters  I love these colors !


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - jo


----------



## camalie

Sally Hansen - Black Out
Nice opaque black with surprisingly impressive lasting power!


----------



## carmen56

Hawaiian Punch by Orly


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann - We Are Young


----------



## PewPew

A England Briar Rose - cranberry scattered holo


----------



## WhitleyGilbert

Chanel Mirabella


----------



## camalie

Sally Hansen Giant Peach


----------



## it'sanaddiction

Tom Ford Vapor


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## fendifemale

OPI Gargantuan Green Grape


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - rebel


----------



## autumngust

Hi everyone! I've been an avid reader of this forum for a long time but never posted before.  I know nothing of purses, but I'm a nail polish geek. 
Anyhoodles, the polish I'm wearing on my toes is OPI's Coca-Cola Red. It looks nice on my toes, poppy and bright, but I prefer it on my fingernails for some reason.


----------



## CoachGirl12

OPI Let's Be Friends


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Zoya - rebel



Added OPI - gone gonzo


----------



## Mattsmom

LVmom said:


> I was just at the supply house and saw the new diamond dust line-I bought an orange and I think Couture? I couldn't decide,they were all so cute! Too bad they were sold out of Ruby-that was the best diamond color.
> 
> 
> Currently I have a french pedicure and I am painting my fingernails with the new OPI diamond dust orange color.


----------



## Mattsmom

I just had reddish orange removed and went with a French mani and pedi. Usually I go with a deep red OPI though.


----------



## camalie

White with a metallic silver accent nail


----------



## pinky70

FIRE BY TOPSPEED REVLON (DEEP RED)


----------



## pinky70

PewPew said:


> View attachment 3713166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Turn n' Pose - deep violet creme, actually a vamp that appears black in low light. Essie twisted cube  bottles are their "Gel Couture" line which is 100% regular nail polish (no light-sensitive ingredients).


HOWS FORMULA...goes on well,?


PewPew said:


> View attachment 3713166
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Turn n' Pose - deep violet creme, actually a vamp that appears black in low light. Essie twisted cube  bottles are their "Gel Couture" line which is 100% regular nail polish (no light-sensitive ingredients).


----------



## PewPew

pinky70 said:


> HOWS FORMULA...goes on well,?



Yes, this "Essie Gel Coture" formula is excellent! It is totally "regular" nailpolish (no gel components), goes on smoothly, is very pigmented and long-lasting (5+ days for me, using the matching top coat). I like the brush, which is flat and wide.

On the other side, it is a bit costly (around $9 USD) especially if you buy their top coat (also $9 USD). You can use any top coat with this polish, but I do like the new Essie top coat (good shine, great brush, long lasting.)

Here's nice a review (not by me) with more colors and photos.
http://somethingaboutthat.com/essie-gel-couture-nail-polish-review/


----------



## frick&frack

LA Colors - BCC


----------



## staceyjan

PewPew said:


> Yes, this "Essie Gel Coture" formula is excellent! It is totally "regular" nailpolish (no gel components), goes on smoothly, is very pigmented and long-lasting (5+ days for me, using the matching top coat). I like the brush, which is flat and wide.
> 
> On the other side, it is a bit costly (around $9 USD) especially if you buy their top coat (also $9 USD). You can use any top coat with this polish, but I do like the new Essie top coat (good shine, great brush, long lasting.)
> 
> Here's nice a review (not by me) with more colors and photos.
> http://somethingaboutthat.com/essie-gel-couture-nail-polish-review/


I also love this polish! I'm going to bring it to the salon next time with me to get it on my toes.  I would never have believed it would last about a week w out chipping and I am rough on my hands.


----------



## Diamond Dazed

OPI - Strawberry Margarita


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> LA Colors - BCC



Added a red, white, & blue glitter franken


----------



## frick&frack

Sally Hansen Xtreme - breezy blue


----------



## APhiJill

Keks by Butter London


----------



## Pmrbfay

OPI "Spoken from the Heart"


----------



## Diamondbrunette

Bright pink!


----------



## autumngust

Zoya's Roxy.  I have worn it on my toes before, it looks cool and fitting for a rock gal so the name fits it well.


----------



## 1249dcnative

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 3740532
> 
> OPI Gargantuan Green Grape


I never realized that color was so bright. Looks really good on you.


----------



## lorihmatthews

Chanel Lavanda. Gorgeous purple!


----------



## 786cosmetics

I like red color for my toes.


----------



## missek

Current: "sunset sneaks" by Essie 
It's the perfect red + orange coral pop!


----------



## fendifemale

1249dcnative said:


> I never realized that color was so bright. Looks really good on you.


Thanks! I was looking for an acid yellow/green. This is the closest the shop had but I'm still on the hunt. Might try Color Club next.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Burberry Dark Bottle Green 
Sorry for the huge pic


----------



## sunglow

Zoya Cecilia


----------



## camalie

China Glaze Seduce Me with a dot of Sally Hansen Pink Satin on one nail


----------



## PewPew

Essie Galavanting. Amazing what a pick-me-up a fresh paint job can be


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Chanel Gris Obscure


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Black Cherry


----------



## chowlover2

PewPew said:


> View attachment 3793968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Galavanting. Amazing what a pick-me-up a fresh paint job can be


I have and love this one!


----------



## Eva1991

CND - Hot Pop Pink


----------



## Hellokittyluver

Opi's _Berlin there done that


----------



## meluvs2shop

Stark white


----------



## Pollie-Jean

Dior Rouge Garconne


----------



## fendifemale

China Glaze Celtic Sun


----------



## y_yvon

Chanel 566 Washed Denim


----------



## ColdSteel

PewPew said:


> View attachment 3793968
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Essie Galavanting. Amazing what a pick-me-up a fresh paint job can be



Beautiful! I just got my first Essie Gel Couture polish yesterday. I'm headed to Vegas for a wedding later this week and don't have the time for a mani/pedi, plus I actually like doing my own nails (as much as I do miss the great massages at my local shop). I only just did my toes in Bubbles Only and I'll be doing my fingernails either Tuesday or Wednesday night. If this formula is a keeper I can totally see myself getting some of the other colors. They're beautiful!



fendifemale said:


> View attachment 3811096
> 
> China Glaze Celtic Sun



OMG! This was one of my favorite polishes when I started doing my nails a LOT. Did you put this over a white base? I used to love this over white or even silver to help it pop even more.



y_yvon said:


> Chanel 566 Washed Denim



Gorgeous color!


----------



## fendifemale

ColdSteel said:


> Beautiful! I just got my first Essie Gel Couture polish yesterday. I'm headed to Vegas for a wedding later this week and don't have the time for a mani/pedi, plus I actually like doing my own nails (as much as I do miss the great massages at my local shop). I only just did my toes in Bubbles Only and I'll be doing my fingernails either Tuesday or Wednesday night. If this formula is a keeper I can totally see myself getting some of the other colors. They're beautiful!
> 
> 
> 
> OMG! This was one of my favorite polishes when I started doing my nails a LOT. Did you put this over a white base? I used to love this over white or even silver to help it pop even more.
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous color!



No, wish I would have told the nail tech though. That would've been awesome! This was my holding on to the last days of summer color. Lol!


----------



## PewPew

ColdSteel said:


> If this formula is a keeper I can totally see myself getting some of the other colors. They're beautiful!



I hope the formula works well for you! I really like the brush size for the gel couture line too


----------



## sunglow

OPI Is That a Spear in Your Pocket?


----------



## ern2965

OPI I'm So Swamped


----------



## threadbender

Zoya Neve!


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Rasberry Jam


----------



## PewPew

Fingerpaints Free Form Fawn - a saturated, slightly dusty rose creme that is a shade or two deeper than Butter London Toff & Essie Angora Cardi... I always forget how much I enjoy the Fingerpaints brush and formula!


----------



## jen_sparro

Essie Canyon Coral


----------



## pmburk

Dior #798 Spring


----------



## camalie

Sally Hansen Xtreme Wear - Grey Area


----------



## rutabaga

Nails Inc. NailPure in Tate


----------



## ColdSteel

NYX Nebula. Such incredible shimmer!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Black Cherry


----------



## sunglow

Zoya Sia


----------



## gelbergirl

Pouf Daddy


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

OPI We the Female


----------



## frick&frack

Revlon - Perplex


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI Got Nadi on my Honeymoon


----------



## s3raph1nas

True Tyrian - H&M. My absolute favorite shade! It looks black but it's not..


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Black Cherry


----------



## coconutsboston

OPI Big Apple Red


----------



## frick&frack

Lynnderella - chocolotta love


----------



## pmburk

OPI Chocolate Moose


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Black Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

Milani - just juicy


----------



## rachelburton17

Blue  Fave


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Milani - just juicy



Added Lynnderella - ghouls just wanna have fun


----------



## camalie

OPI- Uh Oh Roll Down the Window

Hate the name but love the colour


----------



## rachelburton17

Different colour this week.....pink lol not one of my faves!


----------



## Madrose

Dior Be Dior 892


----------



## frick&frack

Lynnderella - cauldron drippings [emoji316]


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Smoky Red


----------



## PewPew

Fingerpaints Surreal Sunset


----------



## PewPew

Zoya Liz


----------



## adh1006

Essie 'Fishnet Stockings'


----------



## Shelbyrana

OPI Lincoln Park After Dark


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le Temps des cerises


----------



## PewPew

Revlon Brilliant Strength Inspire


----------



## frick&frack

OPI - Black Cherry chutney


----------



## frick&frack

Sally Hansen - rags to riches


----------



## Love Of My Life

TB Black Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Sally Hansen - rags to riches



Added Lynnderella - vampink


----------



## SandyC1981

butter London---Snog


----------



## sunglow

OPI It's A Piazza Cake


----------



## frick&frack

Essie - frock ‘n roll


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Essie For The Twill Of It


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - Sarah


----------



## ColdSteel

Essie Gel Couture Bubbles Only


----------



## frick&frack

China Glaze - ring in the red


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Black Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

China Glaze - ruby pumps [emoji173]️


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> China Glaze - ruby pumps [emoji173]️


Love that one!


----------



## Bagmedic

Au natural......need a pedi badly!


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> Love that one!



My favorite red [emoji173]️[emoji319]


----------



## Cdnfashionista

Essie material girl


----------



## BagOuttaHell

Feel the Chemistree. Opi


----------



## Ania

Essie Wicked


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## H’sKisses

Different Dimension Big Bang... my toes look like disco balls! [emoji4]


----------



## Califrog

Chanel - Vamp


----------



## Cian

Rosalind-Rainbow colour series


----------



## Cian

Rosalind- Rainbow colour series

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/ROS...ish-Nail-Art-Nail-Gel-Polish/32799073050.html


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## camalie

China Glaze - Heroine Chic
So much prettier on than in the bottle


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## chowlover2

emmaowl said:


> shame on me  once winter came and I'm not going out of my warm socks, I have no color on my toes...  Does anyone doing the same?


Me!


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Black Cherry


----------



## houseof999

Opi purple with a purpose. Nmn
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## frick&frack

China Glaze - tinsel town


----------



## vangieyu

Gold


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford smoky red


----------



## frick&frack

Sally Hansen - with the beet


----------



## ColdSteel

Butter London - Scrumptious


----------



## rachelburton17

Yellow today


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## SandyC1981

houseof999 said:


> Opi purple with a purpose. Nmn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3932846
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


That's really pretty!


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie-no place like chrome


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le temps des cerises


----------



## camalie

Zoya Lauren


----------



## ColdSteel

OPI Flower to Flower


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie-mint candy apple


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## ColdSteel

Sally Hansen Babe Blue


----------



## frick&frack

Sally Hansen - ohm my magenta


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## Madrose

Deborah Lippmann Razzle Dazzle


----------



## frick&frack

Sally Hansen - pampered in pink


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL killa red


----------



## thel

Chanel Holiday on holiday


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Black Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

China Glaze - four leaf clover


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> China Glaze - four leaf clover



Added St. Patrick’s Day green glitter franken


----------



## Milky caramel

OPI just spotted d lizard


----------



## houseof999

Zota Dory


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie-tart deco


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Black Cherry


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - Stevie


----------



## SandyC1981

Zoya-tiana


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Black Cherry


----------



## houseof999

SandyC1981 said:


> Zoya-tiana


Want it!


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Zoya - Stevie



Added China Glaze - tail me something


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Added China Glaze - tail me something



Added Easter glitter franken


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Black Cherry


----------



## nygrl

Essie Marshmallow


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - Kiki


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie-world is your oyster


----------



## frick&frack

Revlon - fairy dust


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## frick&frack

Sally Hansen - forever lilac


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie-tart deco


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Sally Hansen - forever lilac



Added Pop - purple


----------



## luvprada

Deborah Lippmann- love hangover


----------



## rachelburton17

Brown today


----------



## ColdSteel

Essie: Bubbles Only


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie-mojito madness


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano Red #14


----------



## haruhii

OPI: can’t let go


----------



## frick&frack

Essie - lilacism


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Smoky Red


----------



## sunglow

OPI Spare Me A French Quarter


----------



## houseof999

Sephora by OPI Cover Me in Petals


----------



## Chinese Warrior

OPI let’s be friends


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie-at sea level


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kiko Milano Red


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - missy


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie-lapis of luxury


----------



## sunglow

Zoya Ling


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Zoya - missy



Added Zoya - Saldana


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## Zzyzx

Zoya - Demetria


----------



## ColdSteel

China Glaze - For Audrey


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - Ginessa


----------



## sunglow

Zoya Cecilia


----------



## houseof999

Zoya America


----------



## ColdSteel

Revlon Love That Red


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie-tart deco


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Zoya - Ginessa



Added Zoya - Saldana


----------



## Chizzy

OPI - Frenchie Likes to Kiss


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - Lo


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Zoya - Lo



Added revlon - grapefruit glimmer


----------



## SandyC1981

Essie-at sea level


----------



## fendifemale

OPI- Live Love Carnival


----------



## frick&frack

Sally Hansen - lime lights


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - blu


----------



## michellem

Opi madam president


----------



## houseof999

Sally Hansen Crushed


----------



## ColdSteel

China Glaze "Belle of a Baller"


----------



## ramijabali

Pink with the healthy nail plate.


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - Paris


----------



## morinakol

Zoya - Kitridge


----------



## houseof999

Zoya Blaze.


----------



## legaldiva

OPI Lincoln Park After Dark--as always!


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - Alia


----------



## ColdSteel

China Glaze - Meet Me in the Mirage


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Smoky Red


----------



## frick&frack

Sally Hansen - sticks & stones


----------



## chowlover2

frick&frack said:


> Sally Hansen - sticks & stones


I miss your pics F & F. You always have the perfect flip flops to go with your nails!


----------



## Havanese 28

Chanel Brun Contraste, a very deep, dark opaque Chocolate brown that’s very versatile.  Definitely doesn’t read black, but nearly as dark


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Smoky Red


----------



## DaBish

I always get  French every 2 weeks for my pedicure because it goes with all types of outfits and shoes. I want to get colors sometimes but I never do because I don't want to have to run back for a Polish change if I have to go somewhere and the Polish doesn't match my outfit/ open toe shoes so I just always go with French manicure to be safe.


----------



## frick&frack

chowlover2 said:


> I miss your pics F & F. You always have the perfect flip flops to go with your nails!


^thanks [emoji253]

———-


China Glaze - put a bow on it


----------



## PewPew

Kiara Sky Victorian Iris
(Note - Kiara Sky has regular nail polish & gel polish with the same name, but they’re not a perfect match in my experience. The regular nail polish is a bit lighter & less berry.)


----------



## gelbergirl

Hot Cocoa


----------



## frick&frack

Essie - frock n roll


----------



## michellem

Opi I’m not really a waitress


----------



## thebagqueen

michellem said:


> Opi I’m not really a waitress



Love this one! I’m not sure if it’s the name or color that I like better, but both are fabulous!


----------



## frick&frack

Sinful - red eye


----------



## michellem

Essie Leading Lady


----------



## houseof999

Zoya Marina


----------



## frick&frack

China glaze - pine-ing for glitter


----------



## Sakshi.Mathur

Red, My favorite!


----------



## michellem

Opi by popular vote


----------



## houseof999

Zoya Merida


----------



## frick&frack

China Glaze - ruby pumps


----------



## michellem

Opi get cherried away


----------



## frick&frack

China Glaze - December to remember


----------



## michellem

Opi madam president


----------



## PewPew

Manglaze Lesbihonest - matte fuschia
Photo source: http://www.britnails.co.uk


----------



## chowlover2

PewPew said:


> View attachment 4346974
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manglaze Lesbihonest - matte fuschia
> Photo source: http://www.britnails.co.uk


I love that!


----------



## michellem

Opi scores a goal!


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - Alia


----------



## PewPew

Essie Bobbing for Baubles - dark teal creme

Photo source: www.EssieEnvy.com


----------



## fendifemale

Essie- Come Here


----------



## frick&frack

Sally Hansen - parrot


----------



## ColdSteel

Revlon Love That Red


----------



## PewPew

Smith & Cult ~ Kings And Thieves: a deep, ink blue creme

Photo source: Daisybeauty.com


----------



## luvprada

Dazzle Dry-Fast Track Cherry


----------



## michellem

Opi strawberry margarita


----------



## fendifemale

Zoya Lola


----------



## houseof999

Opi Grandma kissed a gaucho


----------



## TC1

Christian Louboutin Red


----------



## floodette

opi kingdom of candy for toes

but loving essie cant stop her in copper in my digit. textured gold color


----------



## ColdSteel

Sonia Kashuk "Rich Girl"


----------



## PewPew

Madam Glam “Dark Side” ~ soak-off gel polish 

Photo source: @tatiane.nails on instagram


----------



## chowlover2

PewPew said:


> View attachment 4401124
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Madam Glam “Dark Side” ~ soak-off gel polish
> 
> Photo source: @tatiane.nails on instagram


I love this!


----------



## PewPew

chowlover2 said:


> I love this!



The formula is lovely too! As a polishaholic, I rarely commit to a multi-week, gel polish color, but oh man vampy reds are my kryptonite


----------



## houseof999

PewPew said:


> The formula is lovely too! As a polishaholic, I rarely commit to a multi-week, gel polish color, but oh man vampy reds are my kryptonite [emoji3]


It's a gorgeous color!


----------



## chowlover2

PewPew said:


> The formula is lovely too! As a polishaholic, I rarely commit to a multi-week, gel polish color, but oh man vampy reds are my kryptonite


After I saw your post I headed straight to their website. Lots of lovelies to chose from, but I had to have the red you posted. Vampy reds are my downfall as well.


----------



## michellem

Opi Somewhere over the rainbow mountains


----------



## frick&frack

Zoya - Stevie


----------



## ColdSteel

Nothing!


----------



## houseof999

Zoya Nana.


----------



## frick&frack

frick&frack said:


> Zoya - Stevie



Added a pastel franken glitter for Easter


----------



## gelbergirl

Clambake


----------



## PewPew

ILNP Better Days ~ dusty blue holo
Photo credit: @polishpixie92 on instagram


----------



## LilMissCutie

Chanel le vernis ultime


----------



## JDV

Mine are still naked, I know I know... I need to turn in my nail polish enthusiast card.


----------



## PewPew

JDV said:


> Mine are still naked, I know I know... I need to turn in my nail polish enthusiast card.



  I go thru *shocking* periods of nail nudity myself. Sometimes it’s fatigue or decision paralysis, othertimes it’s just to “reset my palette” if I start getting too obsessive about having perfectly polishes nails & cuticles.

I’ve been wearing a lot of glitters & brights lately, so I was craving something more subtle this weekend...


About to do a pedi with Zoya Heather, a warm lilac creme (there’s microshimmer in the bottle that doesn’t show on the painted nail).
Photo source: user getupft on zoya.com


----------



## frick&frack

Sally Hansen - pampered in pink


----------



## houseof999

Julep Ebony. Love the rainbow holographic sparkle! [emoji7]


----------



## fendifemale

Proenza Schouler x Lancome- Pure Nude


----------



## frick&frack

EVP - Kilauea


----------



## michellem

Opi madam president


----------



## Hurrem1001

OPI DS Glamour


----------



## PewPew

Essie Haute in the Heat

Photo source: essieenvy.com


----------



## michellem

Opi by popular vote


----------



## s3raph1nas

OPI Mrs. O'Leary's BBQ


----------



## houseof999

Source: imabeautygeek.com


----------



## frick&frack

zoya - missy


----------



## michellem

Opi somewhere over the rainbow mountains


----------



## mcknzAlex

Revlon X Ashley Graham Color Stay Gel Envy. I love everything that is shiny and sparkly.


----------



## frick&frack

Sally Hansen - persa-tint


----------



## fendifemale

Sally Henson- Lacy Lilac


----------



## michellem

Opi madam president


----------



## bagshopr

OPI Russian Navy


----------



## Nat334

Lakme 9 to 5 Pink Frost




Low maintenance and the sugar finish just keeps on cheering me up.


----------



## Pollie-Jean

CND Vinylux Silver Chrome


----------



## sdkitty

OPI I' Wired


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Pirate


----------



## michellem

Opi strawberry margarita


----------



## Suzanne B.

Long time tpf'er, new to the nail section though.   Elite99 green crackle over gold glitter base.


----------



## frick&frack

Revlon - enamor


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Pirate


----------



## michellem

Opi by popular vote


----------



## fendifemale

Suzanne B. said:


> Long time tpf'er, new to the nail section though.   Elite99 green crackle over gold glitter base.
> 
> View attachment 4504193



Reminds me of a margarita.


----------



## Aerdem

OPI Love is in the Bare. The best ‘your nails perfected’ polish.  Unfortunately discontinued.. so if anyone has a close alternative I’d be so grateful!


----------



## PewPew

Diorific Precious 
Photo source: sonailicious.com


----------



## JDV

Pollie-Jean said:


> CND Vinylux Silver Chrome


We're toe twins.  I'm wearing OPI Push n' Shove.  (Sandwiched application method to keep it shiny)


----------



## houseof999

Aerdem said:


> OPI Love is in the Bare. The best ‘your nails perfected’ polish.  Unfortunately discontinued.. so if anyone has a close alternative I’d be so grateful!


Have you checked out Zoya naked manicure before? 
https://www.zoya.com/content/category/Zoya-Naked-Manicure-Kits.html


----------



## Aerdem

houseof999 said:


> Have you checked out Zoya naked manicure before?
> https://www.zoya.com/content/category/Zoya-Naked-Manicure-Kits.html


This looks gorgeous. Thank you for the suggestion!!


----------



## michellem

Opi somewhere over the rainbow mountains


----------



## bella601

hot pink and yellow


----------



## Love Of My Life

Blood Red


----------



## fendifemale

OPI- My Way or Norway


----------



## LexiAnn911

I almost always have French tipped toenails all year around.  So clean looking, and goes with everything.  Makes life easier.


----------



## michellem

Opi by popular vote


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Le temps des cerises


----------



## michellem

Opi scores a goal


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Mrs. Always Right by Essie. It's a great Fall color.


----------



## frick&frack

China Glaze - ginger


----------



## michellem

Opi Get Cherried Away


----------



## sunglow

OPI Grabs the Unicorn by the Horn


----------



## ColdSteel

OPI Taupeless Beach Gel


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Smoky Red


----------



## michellem

Opi Romeo and Joliet


----------



## OneShinyface

Bright white gel. I always do bright white nearly year round. Sometimes I'll do a red for Christmastime.


----------



## Luv n bags

ILNP Underground


----------



## michellem

Opi madam president


----------



## fendifemale

Sephora+Pantone- Reflecting Pond


----------



## Love Of My Life

TOM fORD smoky red


----------



## frick&frack

China Glaze - emerald sparkle


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Smoky Red


----------



## Swanky

OPI Black Cherry Chutney


----------



## michellem

Kiara sky dream illusion.


----------



## Madrose

Chanel 733 Radiant Rouge Noir


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Noirberry


----------



## Kelleykimely

I painted all of my nails to achieve this look but I have a lot of fun playing around with the colors. My preference was three different reds in a gradient. The gradient I chose is just a stamp of the colors. So that way if I wanted to accent it with a polish I'd just swipe it on with my ring finger and not to break the seal I created on my nail with the MAC Red on Black.


How long did it take you to create your nails?


----------



## michellem

Opi by popular vote


----------



## lovieluvslux

Forrest green in time from Christmas.


----------



## Cornflower Blue

Always coral. I'm in the UK and the only time they're on show is on a warm summers day in or on holiday, ie. not often! Brrrrr!!


----------



## PolishObsessed

Revlon Adventurous


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Live.Love.Carnaval


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Cajun Shrimp


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI We're In The Black


----------



## PolishObsessed

Butter Trout Pout


----------



## PolishObsessed

Barry M Peach For The Stars


----------



## PolishObsessed

Sally Hansen Kook A Mango


----------



## PolishObsessed

Rimmel Coralicious


----------



## PolishObsessed

L'Oréal Keep Magenta


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI The Sun Never Sets


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Rouge


----------



## ching94

none... feel too lazy to color them during winter lol


----------



## houseof999

ching94 said:


> none... feel too lazy to color them during winter lol


Lol! Same here. I can't bare my toes in this weather anyway so what's the point?!


----------



## chowlover2

Me too!


----------



## zinacef

I wish I can skip it on cold months but I got yoga and Pilates reformer to do and wearing socks makes it hard.


----------



## michellem

Opi madam president


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Rouge


----------



## lovieluvslux

Fuschia


----------



## fendifemale

OPI Red Heads Ahead (Marilyn Monroe Collection)


----------



## michellem

Opi somewhere over the rainbow mountains


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## pale_septembre

This is a Shellac color with rose gold sparkle. I can’t remember the official name of the color but reminds me of OPI Lincoln Park After Dark.


----------



## kadelle

silver (essie love treat & color polish)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford Smoky Red


----------



## michellem

Opi Look at My Bow


----------



## Trolley-Dolly

Shellac Studio White


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI You're Such A Kabuki Queen


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Quarter Of A Cent-Cherry


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Dulce De Leche


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Atomic Orange


----------



## PolishObsessed

L'Oréal Very Precious Effects - 403


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Los Cabos Coral


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Set In Stone


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI From Here To Eternity


----------



## Love Of My Life

TF Smoky Red


----------



## michellem

Kiara sky serenade


----------



## Sferics

classic red


----------



## dawnsfinallywed

My toes are ALWAYS red!! I used to wear the OPI color "I'm Not Really the Waitress," but now I wear "An Affair in Red Square." I think they're both just so sexy... and to me, red polish is classic and goes with anything!


----------



## michellem

Opi somewhere over the rainbow mountains


----------



## Love Of My Life

I too am a fan of red toes & now wearing LAKUR (Londontown) Vendetta.. not enough of a punch of red for me
(excuses the pun)


----------



## skyqueen

After 3 months of no manu-pedi...I have to brag. Boy...it feels good!
Strawberry Margaretta. Oh la la


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Tempura-ture Is Rising!


----------



## Love Of My Life

skyqueen said:


> After 3 months of no manu-pedi...I have to brag. Boy...it feels good!
> Strawberry Margaretta. Oh la la
> View attachment 4768344



Looks & feels good!


----------



## BevS813

PolishObsessed said:


> OPI Tempura-ture Is Rising!




LOVE this color!


----------



## BevS813

essie everything's rosy


----------



## fendifemale

Kiss- Peach On Fire
(First pedicure in mths!)


----------



## Cavalier Girl

Fendifemale, I don't normally visit this thread, but when your precious babies avatar came up, it made my day. Adorable!


----------



## fendifemale

Cavalier Girl said:


> Fendifemale, I don't normally visit this thread, but when your precious babies avatar came up, it made my day. Adorable!


TY! It's my nephew. He's in junior high now. I've been on this forum a long time. Lol!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Red


----------



## houseof999

Julep Marina


----------



## Taiwo92

White


----------



## michellem

Opi strawberry margarita


----------



## PolishObsessed

Barry M Damson


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI My Chihuahua Bites


----------



## PolishObsessed

L'Oréal Carmin Parisien


----------



## PolishObsessed

Rimmel Wood You


----------



## PolishObsessed

BevS813 said:


> LOVE this color!


 Thank you.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Londontown Vendetta


----------



## michellem

Opi madam president


----------



## 880

Essie matte charcoal grey. Think it’s called smoking hot.


----------



## sdkitty

OPI I'm Not Really A Waitress...bottle has to be ten to twenty years old and the polish was still OK.


----------



## fendifemale

This pic does no justice. It's an inky indigo. Very shiny!
Barmy Blue by Rimmel London


----------



## michellem

Opi just Lanaiing around


----------



## 880

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4853092
> 
> This pic does no justice. It's an inky indigo. Very shiny!
> Barmy Blue by Rimmel London


Stunning!


----------



## chowlover2

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4853092
> 
> This pic does no justice. It's an inky indigo. Very shiny!
> Barmy Blue by Rimmel London


So pretty!


----------



## fendifemale

chowlover2 said:


> So pretty!


Thank you so much. This is my 3rd pedicure with this one. Lol!


----------



## fendifemale

880 said:


> Stunning!


Thank you 880!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Les temps de cerises


----------



## LPR200

fendifemale said:


> View attachment 4853092
> 
> This pic does no justice. It's an inky indigo. Very shiny!
> Barmy Blue by Rimmel London


So pretty!!!!


----------



## houseof999

Zoya Toni


----------



## Love Of My Life

Nailberry Noirberry


----------



## michellem

Opi by popular vote


----------



## fendifemale

LPR200 said:


> So pretty!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Essie - Mrs. Always-Right 321. I love this color for Fall!


----------



## michellem

Opi get cherried away


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Rouge Pussant


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Toucan Do It If You Try


----------



## PolishObsessed

China Glaze Seas The Day


----------



## michellem

Opi madam president


----------



## fendifemale

Rimmel London- Barmy Blue


----------



## Lisa2007

Orly-Dark Navy


----------



## crystal_wellness

french


----------



## shesnochill

Essie something sorry that doesn’t help lol


I’ll ask my sister to share tomorrow. I let her take the bottle home.


But this was our first time back at the salon! First pedi since all the stupid lock downs and closures here in LA.


----------



## michellem

Opi by popular vote


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI I Eat Mainely Lobster


----------



## michellem

Opi strawberry margarita


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Alpine Snow


----------



## PolishObsessed

OPI Mod-ern Girl


----------



## Love Of My Life

Tom Ford SMoky Red


----------



## michellem

Opi somewhere over the rainbow mountains


----------



## PolishObsessed

DND Summer Hot Pink


----------



## fendifemale

OPI- Gelato On My Mind


----------



## BalenciagaKitte

First salon pedicure in a year and a half ... OPI A Good Man-darin is Hard to Find


----------



## Love Of My Life

RBL Killa Red


----------



## michellem

Opi madam president


----------



## Sophie-Rose

White


----------



## NLVOEWITHLV

Right now my toes are white. They matched my white nails, but I hated them so I soaked them off and got nude matte nails instead. It’s almost time for a new pedi.


----------



## sdkitty

NLVOEWITHLV said:


> Right now my toes are white. They matched my white nails, but I hated them so I soaked them off and got nude matte nails instead. It’s almost time for a new pedi.
> View attachment 5129252


wouldn't nude matte look pretty much like nails with no polish?


----------



## michellem

Opi I’m really an actress


----------



## PolishObsessed

DND Red Lake, MN


----------



## michellem

Opi madam president


----------



## pinky7129

Opi funny bunny


----------



## rutabaga

Olive&June Lava


----------



## pmburk

Essie Fairy Tailor


----------



## fendifemale

COLOR CLUB- Not So Mellow Yellow


----------



## luvprada

Dazzle dry- Passionate red


----------



## michellem

Opi just Lanaiing around


----------



## rose60610

OPI Malaga Wine


----------



## lucretias

OPI chopstix and stones


----------



## PolishObsessed

Sally Hansen So Much Fawn


----------



## michellem

Opi just Lanaiing around


----------



## PolishObsessed

L'Oréal Rose Ballet


----------



## michellem

Opi get cherried away


----------



## BevS813

OPI Bubble Bath


----------



## michellem

Opi bogota blackberry


----------



## Love Of My Life

Essie Size Matters ( hate the name & dislike the quality of the polish... no bueno)


----------



## michellem

Kiara Sky plum it up


----------



## fendifemale

OPI- Passion


----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior Rouge


----------



## shopaholicandshoelover75

Red.


----------



## fendifemale

OPI- Mural Mural On The Wall
This pic does no justice!    It's a sparkly festive hue.


----------



## fendifemale




----------



## Love Of My Life

Dior 999


----------



## PolishObsessed

TBN Tamara-Rama


----------



## violina

Zoya Suvi, a green shimmer


----------



## michellem

Opi by popular vote


----------



## skyqueen

fendifemale said:


> OPI- Mural Mural On The Wall
> This pic does no justice!    It's a sparkly festive hue.
> View attachment 5271576


LOVE the slippers!


----------



## fendifemale

skyqueen said:


> LOVE the slippers!


Thank you! Found them at Express.


----------



## PolishObsessed

DND Russet Tan


----------



## michellem

Opi get cherried away


----------



## PolishObsessed

DND Cherry Mocha


----------



## fendifemale

Sally Hansen- Primrose & Proper


----------



## elinm_85

Mine are naked  my toes are hardly ever exposed so I don't care
... but the plan is to put shimmery bright turquoise polish on them soon


----------



## elinm_85

I painted my toenails with Essie Naughty Nautical and layered the Divna blue shimmer polish on top


----------



## meluvs2shop

I keep my toenails clean and clear during the winter and start polishing right around Spring/vacation time. We just got back from Florida and I wanted a deep midnight blue color and my manicurist nailed it. It’s darker in person. 

It held up pretty well with lots of pool/beach time.
Pedi: 2 + weeks old.


----------



## elinm_85

That's beautiful, meluvs2shop


----------



## elinm_85

This is what Divna blue shimmer on top of Essie Naughty Nautical looks like on my toes!


----------



## sdkitty

OPI pompeii purple


----------



## pmburk

Dior Dune


----------



## JimLovesPurses

I am wearing my all time favorite pedicure color "OPI Big Apple Red". I always wear open toe sandals and it holds up for more than three weeks. My pedi is about 1.5 weeks old in this photo. I absolutely love this sassy red color and get a lot of compliments on it ♥️

Jim


	

		
			
		

		
	
I


----------



## elinm_85

Essie Bordeaux


----------



## poleneceline

White toenail season!


----------



## PewPew

Essie Mochaccino ~ warm grey shimmery polish


----------



## JVSXOXO

Not the dusty rose I wanted but they at least match my bag.


----------



## michellem

Opi somewhere over the rainbow mountains


----------



## PewPew

Essie In the Lobby ~ a deep berry creme


----------



## houseof999

Julep Francine.


----------



## sdkitty

OPI I'm Wired


----------



## houseof999

sdkitty said:


> OPI I'm Wired
> View attachment 5422891



Pretty! 
I totally read "wired" as "weird" and kept thinking this doesn't look weird at all!


----------



## TC1

Christian Louboutin Red. Every time I take this polish to the pedi place..the staff all stop by to look at the bottle


----------



## sdkitty

TC1 said:


> Christian Louboutin Red. Every time I take this polish to the pedi place..the staff all stop by to look at the bottle


is it that special or is it that they're interested in it for the brand name?


----------



## TC1

sdkitty said:


> is it that special or is it that they're interested in it for the brand name?


The bottle has a long spike applicator..so they are always wondering what it is..


----------



## lovieluvslux

Gelish - a lilac color.


----------



## bagshopr

Essie Ballet Slippers


----------



## JDV

Dazzle Dry Silver Lamé


----------



## michellem

Opi madam president


----------



## skyqueen

Perfect for the beach...OPI/Pompeii Purple


----------



## PewPew

Dior Diorific Minuit ~ deep plum with pink and gold microshimmer


----------



## elinm_85

Photo: Alice In Wonderland CZ
So... My toes are painted this color right now (Mavala-Reykjavík)... Suddenly I'm not so sure that as a 36 year old I should be painting my toes this pinkish lilac color, wearing open sandals, does anyone agree? I feel like I'm too old for it lmao


----------



## michellem

Opi strawberry margarita


----------



## Karinya

Mine are always the same color of whatever polish I have on my hands.


----------



## JVSXOXO

OPI Strawberry Margarita gel polish


----------



## luvprada

Fig Jam by Londontown.  Beautiful mauve color. Perfect for summer.


----------



## Swanky

White!


----------



## PewPew

elinm_85 said:


> View attachment 5573234
> 
> I'm not so sure that as a 36 year old I should be painting my toes this pinkish lilac color, wearing open sandals, does anyone agree? *I feel like I'm too old for it lmao*



This is such a classy, slightly dusty pink creme. I definitely wouldn’t associate it with any particular age group & think it’d look fabulous for a summer pedi!


----------



## baghagg

skyqueen said:


> Perfect for the beach...OPI/Pompeii Purple
> 
> View attachment 5442712


My favorite summertime bright!


----------



## baghagg

sdkitty said:


> OPI pompeii purple
> View attachment 5389327


Favorite summertime bright!


----------



## baghagg

Delete


----------



## baghagg

Swanky said:


> White!


Me too!


----------



## sdkitty

baghagg said:


> Favorite summertime bright!


yes.  I had an Essie color that was similar with shimmer and it was discontinued so this is the replacement


----------



## martinlily

red on my toes.


----------



## elinm_85

Essie Blue la la, light blue


----------



## michellem

Opi by popular vote


----------



## Piercedpapi

Sally hansen with the beet


----------



## fendifemale

elinm_85 said:


> View attachment 5573234
> 
> Photo: Alice In Wonderland CZ
> So... My toes are painted this color right now (Mavala-Reykjavík)... Suddenly I'm not so sure that as a 36 year old I should be painting my toes this pinkish lilac color, wearing open sandals, does anyone agree? I feel like I'm too old for it lmao


Ive entered the wonderful world of 40s and Im not giving up lilac/lavender lacquer.


----------



## Stormy Heart

baghagg said:


> Favorite summertime bright!


Classic favorite


----------



## PewPew

Essie Brownie Points ~ a brick red creme that’s one of my autumn favorites 

Photo by: http://www.prettytoughnails.com/


----------



## Piercedpapi

PewPew said:


> Essie Brownie Points ~ a brick red creme that’s one of my autumn favorites
> 
> Photo by: http://www.prettytoughnails.com/
> 
> View attachment 5632806


Love that color 

Such a classic red


----------



## Winiebean

Holo Taco Missed Shift


----------



## michellem

Opi by popular vote


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chanel Rouge Puissant


----------



## whateve

Opi Thrill of Brazil


----------



## fendifemale

OPI- Lucky Lucky Lavender


----------

